# Meet “Nomad” The World Traveling Poljot 3133.



## MattBrace

*Say Hello to Nomad son of Roman:*

If you have followed Roman's thread you will know the path that has led to this point, if not take a look (well worth a read).
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/meet-roman-world-traveling-poljot-3133-a-1862954.html

Nomad has been conceived to continue Romans journey, a world encompassing adventure without end! If you would like to be part of this adventure then please read on.















*
Hosting Requirements:*

To Become a Host you must have been an active member of the forum for at least *6 months* and have a minimum of *50 posts*.

We ask that you ensure Nomad is passed on to the next host within 4 weeks of arrival; that you chose a trusted follow-up Host; and that you assume responsibility for ensuring that Nomad is passed along in the allotted time frame. A secure traceable method of shipping *Must* be used.

Please refrain from opening the case back. If repairs are necessary, send the watch back to the homing address (included in "Nomads" case) and I will forward him to the next host after the repair is complete. If you drop him and cause damage--don't worry!! Just send him back.

*It would be nice if the Host could:*

1) Add a postcard to the package. But, not a requirement.

2) Take a few pics with the watch that are (preferably) somewhere of interest in your area - but a few WRUW shots will suffice if you do not have the means or time to do so.

So let this journey begin, to all future Hosts please remember your responsibilities. But most of all enjoy you time with Nomad&#8230;


----------



## schumacher62

i’m most certainly a capable and thoughtful host. allowing that shipping takes time i would keep nomad safe for under two weeks and send him along!

super generous of you! safe travels!!
paul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Glory to Roman, Long live the Nomad!

I will joih the party, but will wait for winter or spring to come, because here we will have boring autumn cloudy weather, which is bad for photos.

(And maybe just maybe I could get chance to crossroad this travelling poljot with travelling vostok which is in preparation also, it would be just like those supercool comics where two superheroes meet in one episode...That would be nice photos)

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

This is great. Not to ruin the party, 🙂, who can explain in a few sentences ‘why? What is so great about sending a watch around?’ I frankly do not see a reason except if this is a super rare watch and I want to hold it and use it for a while. Just in case I am not alone, please enlighten us! Thanks


----------



## MattBrace

Odessa200 said:


> This is great. Not to ruin the party, ?, who can explain in a few sentences 'why? What is so great about sending a watch around?' I frankly do not see a reason except if this is a super rare watch and I want to hold it and use it for a while. Just in case I am not alone, please enlighten us! Thanks


Why not.


----------



## Odessa200

MattBrace said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is great. Not to ruin the party, ?, who can explain in a few sentences 'why? What is so great about sending a watch around?' I frankly do not see a reason except if this is a super rare watch and I want to hold it and use it for a while. Just in case I am not alone, please enlighten us! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Why not.
Click to expand...

I got this part ?. But shipping is risky. I can get lost or damaged. And we all like to own watches. So what is the attraction here? I mean if you cannot afford to by 3133 then maybe. But I doubt we have that many members here who would be in a watch collecting business and willing to ship internationally and not being able to afford to buy it. Just trying to understand....


----------



## Kamburov

Odessa200 said:


> I got this part ��. But shipping is risky. I can get lost or damaged. And we all like to own watches. So what is the attraction here? I mean if you cannot afford to by 3133 then maybe. But I doubt we have that many members here who would be in a watch collecting business and willing to ship internationally and not being able to afford to buy it. Just trying to understand....


I haven't hosted one yet, but I guess it's more about sharing moments and places with fellow members than just passing along a watch. It's about community and the human element behind all those cool watch macro closeups we post every day here.
How I feel about it.
Ivan


----------



## Father of five

I’m in
I would love to show Nomad around Calgary and Banff


----------



## kiwi.bloke

The Poljot 3133 is not watch I think I’ll ever personally own, given I’m not much of a chrono guy - but would be a great chance to try one on and see. May even pique my interest in one! So I’d be keen to host for a couple of days and kick things off.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

MattBrace said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is great. Not to ruin the party, ?, who can explain in a few sentences 'why? What is so great about sending a watch around?' I frankly do not see a reason except if this is a super rare watch and I want to hold it and use it for a while. Just in case I am not alone, please enlighten us! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Why not.
Click to expand...

Or, in the words of mountaineers - because it's there (& we can)

Give me a few months so that I can qualify & I'll volunteer a couple of weeks to show him around East Suffolk|>


----------



## SunnyOrange

Odessa200 said:


> This is great. Not to ruin the party, ?, who can explain in a few sentences 'why? What is so great about sending a watch around?' I frankly do not see a reason except if this is a super rare watch and I want to hold it and use it for a while. Just in case I am not alone, please enlighten us! Thanks


Haha, at first I thought that too. But it seems like unique type of WUS game, and I guess it will give a lot of pleasure to members, to share one watch through occasions each one of their own, taking pictures and then sending it to another adventure.

To me, this looks like highest form of admiration for watches, just the idea as it is.

Without doubt the biggest 'winner' here is the watch, as it will become a world traveller. ;-)


----------



## joecool

Odessa200 said:


> This is great. Not to ruin the party, ?, who can explain in a few sentences 'why? What is so great about sending a watch around?' I frankly do not see a reason except if this is a super rare watch and I want to hold it and use it for a while. Just in case I am not alone, please enlighten us! Thanks


Well you did ask so......
Why? I guess just a way of encouraging interest in the 3133 chronograph movement ,but more importantly is a way of bringing all members here closer by sharing a common experience and history..... as simple as that.


----------



## longstride

I am a Super host! Would love to have Nomad the Roaming Chrono visit for a week or three, what a great looking watch.


----------



## MattBrace

OK Hosts here's the initial list, its not in the order of posts. I will try to create a chain so Nomad is not stuck in the post over huge distances, i.e UK to Australia.

Nomad will go in the post to the first host this week, a long standing member of the forum. after that it will revert to the list. If Hosting is inconvenient when your turn comes just say and you can be moved to a more convenient time.

If you wish to change the strap while using the watch that's fine, but please re-fit the original strap before sending on, spare pins are included.

I'm going to keep the list as just a guide other hosts maybe squeezed in if it makes sense when Nomad is in there area.

1. TBA
2. TBA
3. stevarad 
4. schumacher62
5. longstride
6. kiwi.bloke
7. SuffolkGerryW

Cheers...


----------



## 24h

I would be happy to have Nomad for a week or two!
I've been curious too see how this case would fit on my skinny wrists :-d


----------



## Odessa200

Thank you all who replied to my ‘why traveling watch’ question. I hear you. What you listed are all valid reasons. I ma sure you will enjoy this experience. Post photos 🙂. I will be happy to see them!!! 🙂


----------



## bogray57

I am delighted and honored that my suggestion of "Nomad" was adopted for the name of this project! At some point, I would like to jump on the hosting list...until then I look forward to Nomad's journeys.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

MattBrace said:


> OK Hosts here's the initial list, its not in the order of posts. I will try to create a chain so Nomad is not stuck in the post over huge distances, i.e UK to Australia.
> 
> Nomad will go in the post to the first host this week, a long standing member of the forum. after that it will revert to the list. If Hosting is inconvenient when your turn comes just say and you can be moved to a more convenient time.
> 
> If you wish to change the strap while using the watch that's fine, but please re-fit the original strap before sending on, spare pins are included.
> 
> I'm going to keep the list as just a guide other hosts maybe squeezed in if it makes sense when Nomad is in there area.
> 
> 1. TBA
> 2. TBA
> 3. stevarad
> 4. schumacher62
> 5. longstride
> 6. kiwi.bloke
> 7. SuffolkGerryW
> 
> Cheers...


I'm honoured to be included, seeing as I haven't yet reached the criteria that you've set - I realise that I'll have to send (by pm) my details to the previous host, who else should I send them to?


----------



## MattBrace

SuffolkGerryW said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Hosts here's the initial list, its not in the order of posts. I will try to create a chain so Nomad is not stuck in the post over huge distances, i.e UK to Australia.
> 
> Nomad will go in the post to the first host this week, a long standing member of the forum. after that it will revert to the list. If Hosting is inconvenient when your turn comes just say and you can be moved to a more convenient time.
> 
> If you wish to change the strap while using the watch that's fine, but please re-fit the original strap before sending on, spare pins are included.
> 
> I'm going to keep the list as just a guide other hosts maybe squeezed in if it makes sense when Nomad is in there area.
> 
> 1. TBA
> 2. TBA
> 3. stevarad
> 4. schumacher62
> 5. longstride
> 6. kiwi.bloke
> 7. SuffolkGerryW
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honoured to be included, seeing as I haven't yet reached the criteria that you've set - I realise that I'll have to send (by pm) my details to the previous host, who else should I send them to?
Click to expand...

Not need for action yet, it will be next year before Nomad reaches you. By which time you will certainly meet the hosting criteria, until then enjoy the journey.

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

bogray57 & 24h you will be added to the list soon.

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

New updated list.


1. TBA
2. TBA
3. stevarad
4. schumacher62
5. longstride
6. 24hr
7. bogray57
8. Father of five
9. kiwi.bloke
10. SuffolkGerryW

Cheers...


----------



## longstride

Great - sounds good!


----------



## Kamburov

Hello 
Let the trip begin!


----------



## Kamburov

Always wanted to take a shot like that with a MIG-21 

Thanks, Matt, for giving me the pleasure and honour hosting Nomad! 
First destination is city of Burgas, Bulgaria.
I had it for couple of days, but got too busy at work. So today I decided to take him to see some soviet aviation history, and begin from the beginning. I figured there will be enough time for sightseeing, beaches, and other beautiful stuff. So bear with me here 
Why Mig-21? Because of this guy














That's Georgi Ivanov, the first bulgarian cosmonut. You can see that his watch of choice was a Nomad's brother.
Well, I sure don't look as cool as him in a mig fighter








but I guess that's because of the moustche, right? 
Anyway


----------



## Kamburov

And that's me flying an AН-2П 
Poor visibiity. Very dangerous stuff!


----------



## Kamburov

Remember the times when smoking in aeroplanes was a normal thing? Well, this isn't comming back anytime soon. 
That's from TU-154 passenger plane. There even was a cigarettes brand "Tu-154", made in Bulgaria for the soviet market. My grandad used to smoke it, I used to steal some from his. 





























Oops, there's the bird itself


----------



## Kamburov

There's also the MiG-17F


----------



## Kamburov

Check the lume on Nomad


----------



## Kamburov

And I finish the day with some random shots. A lot of pics were taken, and I thank my better half Margarita for helping me out and enjoying it as much as I did!









Paying my respect to the one and only - comrade Gagarin.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Nice photos, looks a great place to visit


----------



## SunnyOrange

What an adventure, fantastic! I really enjoyed watching and reading, Ivan! :-!


----------



## bogray57

Terrific day out with Nomad! Thanks for sharing all those photos.


----------



## EndeavourDK

What a "bang"-starter for Nomad  If this is going to be the benchmark of what's to come, it is going to be a very interesting journey :-!


----------



## Kamburov

Thank you all for the nice words  It really was fun. Many photos were taken, I can't post everything. It will take a couple of pages in the thread. I will add some taken by Margarita, as she has a good eye for details, and apparently her phone takes better photos than my camera. Or I just got the settings wrong, which I usually do.
Burgas airport has a traffic of millions, as it is an entry point for the whole south coast (Sunny Beach, anyone?). I've never seen people visiting this corner of the airport. We were almost alone yesterday. Admission fee was 2 euros per person. Cheaper than a coffee at the airport cafe. Go figure.


----------



## mullac2001

Kamburov said:


> Check the lume on Nomad
> View attachment 14560961


Wow great pics
looks like something from the fallout games 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_76#/media/File:Fallout_76_cover.jpg


----------



## MattBrace

Ivan, Thanks so much for getting us off to such an amazing start! Some really fantastic pictures there and a history lesson as well. The iconic MIG-21!!

Looking forward to some more great pictures from beautiful Bulgaria.

Bravo Comrade...


----------



## MattBrace

A shout out to Joecool as well, without his generous gift the continued Nomad/Roman story would not have been possible. A top guy. 

Cheers...


----------



## Kamburov

mullac2001 said:


> Wow great pics
> looks like something from the fallout games
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_76#/media/File:Fallout_76_cover.jpg


Nice!!! Some places the athmosphere was really like a spooky gameplay








Couldn't figure out what were the Millenium Falcon and C-3PO were doing there  ... but the soviets were prepared for everything


----------



## Kamburov

MattBrace said:


> A shout out to Joecool as well, without his generous gift the continued Nomad/Roman story would not have been possible. A top guy.
> 
> Cheers...


Special greetings to Joe, a moment before ejecting from Mig-21  Nomad is truly an excellent watch! You've done a great job, both of you!


----------



## joecool

Wow,what a fantastic start to Nomad's adventures comrade Kamburov.
I particularly liked the Mig pics,you and your partner have provided a particularly entertaining beginning to what I know is going to be an awesome global adventure.
Ivan,I'm just glad this splitpin was in place when you pulled that ejection handle mate 







Matt has done a sterling job of preparing Nomad and kicking this journey off with a bang,I cant wait to see what more this thread has in store for us all


----------



## columela

Hello

I would be delighted to host "Nomad" for a few days and show it around Plymouth and the surrounding area. It has a brother here to play with









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

joecool said:


> Ivan,I'm just glad this splitpin was in place when you pulled that ejection handle mate


Yeah, it was wild  I got hit in a dogfight, lost the engine, one wing broke off. Ejected successfuly, and then the parachute didn't open right. Let it go, tried the back up. Didn't open! I was just about to panic, when the young girl from the museum stuff came over and said it's closing time and we have to go.


----------



## MattBrace

Kamburov said:


> joecool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan,I'm just glad this splitpin was in place when you pulled that ejection handle mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was wild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got hit in a dogfight, lost the engine, one wing broke off. Ejected successfuly, and then the parachute didn't open right. Let it go, tried the back up. Didn't open! I was just about to panic, when the young girl from the museum stuff came over and said it's closing time and we have to go.
Click to expand...

Sounds like the script for Top gun 2.

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

New updated list.

1. Kamburov 
2. TBA
3. stevarad
4. schumacher62
5. longstride
6. 24hr
7. bogray57
8. Father of five
9. kiwi.bloke
10. SuffolkGerryW
11. columela

Cheers...


----------



## Kamburov

I'll take you for a quick walk down my favourate part of Burgas. Just out of the city, by the beach. Last year the municipality made a new bicycle lane and closed the 6km strech for car traffic.























On one side is the Black sea beach, on the other are the Burgas salt works. Big pools of evaporating sea water and mountains of salt.















This area used to be open access, no fences or other restrictions, even though Burgas Salt Works a private company and the land is a private property. For many years local people used the salt lakes for therapeutic purposes. First you bathe in the highly concentrated salt water, then you cover all your body with the black mud from the lake bottom. When the mud dries out on your skin, that's the moment to jump in the sea and wash it all away. Apparently this cures many skin, bone and other diseases.
For some years many people from all over the world discovered this too. Now it's regulated and civilized. 






















Sunday evening when we took these photos, the workers were having a day off, trying the newly distilled brandy in front of their bungaloo. Everything is old school here. They are still using the old Zils n Gazkas.








It's quiet here.


----------



## Kamburov

Some "behind the scenes" shots  
Wish you all a pleasant evening


----------



## mullac2001

Great little insight to your country, ive really enjoyed your photos thanks for sharing and getting nomad off to a great start .Whoever follows has their work cut out . Well done.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Lovely quiet evening, Ivan, and



Kamburov said:


> I'll take you for a quick walk down my favourate part of Burgas. Just out of the city, by the beach. Last year the municipality made a new bicycle lane and closed the 6km strech for car traffic.


Just perfect! Riding next to the sea, what else can you wish?

Thanks for sharing these pictures it's such a calming atmosphere...


----------



## joecool

Yes indeed,more great pics of a truly relaxing nature.
Goes to show countryside is way nicer place to stay than urban city scapes.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

joecool said:


> Yes indeed,more great pics of a truly relaxing nature.
> Goes to show countryside is way nicer place to stay than urban city scapes.


Too true
Those photos are great, like the relaxing look of the area - bet it's different when the workers are working though.


----------



## Kamburov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Too true
> Those photos are great, like the relaxing look of the area - bet it's different when the workers are working though.


Actually it's still quite relaxed in working days. Work is mainly inside the salt lakes, and they are spread on quite a large area. Bet the workers are having their brandy by 6 pm 

Thanks for the positive response, comrades! I'm really enjoying this. 
This time I'll take you to the city center and give you a glimpse of Burgas. I've lived for some years in the past in London, Norwich, Edinburg and Sofia (among others), but my hometown is still my favourite. 
I satrt from the main square and the monument of the soviet soldier (Aljosha). Next to it is the building that used to be the Bulgarian Kommunist Party house. Then it was the Burgas university (I studied there for some time), and now it's the Justice Hall.














View attachment 14567921









that's the comrades' kiss 








The ortodox church St. Cyrill and St. Methodius








And the armenian church and the synagogue (now an art gallery)


----------



## James_

Thought I recognised the name Burgas. I've actually been there.


----------



## Kamburov

James_ said:


> Thought I recognised the name Burgas. I've actually been there.


Hope you hold good memories, James 

I took a break to go into an antique shop for you, comrades.


----------



## Kamburov

a new monument, that is supposed to be a sailing knot. The locals call it affectionally "the dick".








the one and only ...
















so even in the city center you cand find a quiet place overlooking the beach


----------



## Kamburov

There's an old typographic design of mine. I think Sunny Orange will appreciate it


----------



## SunnyOrange

Kamburov said:


> There's an old typographic design of mine. I think Sunny Orange will appreciate it
> View attachment 14568059


БУРГАС - perfect! Bravo for this unique idea!!! :-!


----------



## stevarad

Kamburov said:


> There's an old typographic design of mine. I think Sunny Orange will appreciate it
> View attachment 14568059


Magnificient!!!! )))))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

That's how I was welcomed in the office today 
I'm 45 now.
Ivan


----------



## stevarad

Happy birthday!!! I will take one today for your health and long life )

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

stevarad said:


> Happy birthday!!! I will take one today for your health and long life )
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks, my friend, and живели! 
Nazdarovje to all comrades! You all have been a part of my life.
Ivan


----------



## MattBrace

Happy Birthday Ivan!

Cheers to you and great job for the continuing photos, Nomad looks to be behaving well.

Cheers...


----------



## Kamburov

MattBrace said:


> Happy Birthday Ivan!
> 
> Cheers to you and great job for the continuing photos, Nomad looks to be behaving well.
> 
> Cheers...


Cheers, Matt!
Nomad is behaving like a gentleman  Here he is with my recently restored 3133. I'm even cosidering naming him Damon  Never named a watch before.


----------



## MattBrace

Kamburov said:


> MattBrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Ivan!
> 
> Cheers to you and great job for the continuing photos, Nomad looks to be behaving well.
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Matt!
> Nomad is behaving like a gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is with my recently restored 3133. I'm even cosidering naming him Damon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never named a watch before.
> View attachment 14570673
Click to expand...

Twins separated at birth, now reunited.

Cheers...


----------



## joecool

Happy birthday Ivan,many happy returns,now that's what I call a birthday welcome at work!
Damon seems appropriate........but which one is gonna take on the mantle of the evil twin!


----------



## SunnyOrange

Kamburov said:


> That's how I was welcomed in the office today
> I'm 45 now.
> Ivan


Oh, it's your birthday today, Ivan, happy birthday, *наздраве*!


----------



## AaParker

joecool said:


> Happy birthday Ivan,many happy returns,now that's what I call a birthday welcome at work!
> Damon seems appropriate........but which one is gonna take on the mantle of the evil twin!


If nurture overtakes nature, I know both will be just fine! Happy Birthday to Damon's dad!


----------



## mariomart

Happy Birthday Ivan :-!

I'm loving the snapshot of your region and your own stories.

Thank you.


----------



## mullac2001

Happy birthday Ivan


----------



## Kamburov

Thanks for the wishes, comrades! 
No pictures these days. I celebrated my birthday in the most boring way possible, just being lazy and doing nothing important. I've seen too many pics of people doing nothing important in Facebook, or pics of their food. 
The only watch connected thing today was the evaluation of two watches (possible restorations) for an antique shop friend. A silver pocket Thommen (broken ballance staff, missing stem) and an Atlantic Worldmaster (broken mainspring). I'll deal with that tomorrow  Now I'll finish that birthday ukrainian vodka.
Good evening to you all!


----------



## Kamburov

A quick walk by the port of Burgas this time.
No cameras, just what we could manage with the phones. It was election day today (mayor and local administration), but I don't care much about that. It was also my niece's (and goddaughter) 8 year birthday party. Now that's something I care about. So after the party we went for a relaxing walk to finish a beautiful day.
Have a pleasant Sunday evening!

Sorry for the pic quality. Margarita's phone is better, will post some after this.















Three russian ships were docked by the civil port station and the traffic control building. The sailors were having their fitness exersizes on the deck.


----------



## Kamburov




----------



## Kamburov

Oops, double post, sorry!


----------



## joecool

What does the mural portray/commemorate Ivan?


----------



## Kamburov

joecool said:


> What does the mural portray/commemorate Ivan?


It commemorates a strike in 1911. It says "To the striking port workers from 1911, from the grateful citizens".
The reason for the strike were the bad working conditions at the port. Eventually it was unsuccessful, as the traders association had the support of the government and the police force.

Burgas port through the years
1900-1910







1910-1920
Exactly where I took pictures today















The mural is on the port entrance, which is on the far right on this photo of 1930. The building is the customs (still today). If you send me a watch, and declare a value above 150 euro, that's where I have to go and spend some fun time with paperwork.








Remember the pier by the beach from my previous photos? That's it in the 50s ...








...and the place with all the planes? that's it in the 60s


----------



## Kamburov

On the pic from the 30s, next to the customs building is the train station. The current (more modern version) of the clock in the clock tower was installed in the 50s and maintained by my watch repair friend Velichko. A sweet old guy, who sometimes takes a quick nap, nodding his forehead on the desk in front of him


----------



## joecool

I'm liking the image of a good old guy taking some time out.......there is always time for a well deserved catnap


----------



## Kamburov

Nomad's stay with me is comming to it's end, and it's been a great time for me and Margarita, taking trips out and taking photos. 
Yesterday I had to make a trip across country to the city of Pleven. It's a 10 hour car ride both ways, and I didn't have much opportunities for pictures. A shame, really, as I passed some great historical places, and could tell you some great stories. The Danube plain and the Old Mountain have been the stage of many battles and historical events, icluding the establishment of the first bulgarian state in 681 and the old capital of the Great Preslav (today the city of Veliko Tarnovo). The region of Pleven has been a part of the Russian-Turkish wars that led to the liberation of Bulgaria from the Ottoman empire. The Officers Academy has always been in Pleven. 
Bulgaria is a country on the crossroads of continents, cultures and religions. Even though we carry the name of the Bulgar warrior huns from asia, and are generally considered slavs, more than 50% of the DNA of bulgarian people is actually thracian. Descendants of Spartacus and Orpheus. The history here goes back to shumer, egyptian, greek and roman civilisations. Great battles have been fought, great beauty has been created. Gladiators, huns, vikings, templars, jannisaries, all are part of this land. A land of great victories, and of great suffering. It always reminds me one thing - we are all the same people. Whenever we think we are different and far apart, it may turn out we are much closely connected than we think. Regardless of skin colour, religion, political views, and all the things that are artificially used to separate us.


----------



## Kamburov




----------



## Kamburov

Back in my urban home.


----------



## joecool

Even more great pics and info on your homeland Ivan, it's been a blast and you have kicked Nomad's journey off with such fantastic enthusiasm.
I echo all your sentiments,there are far more things that we all have in common,than what some in this world would have you believe separates us.


----------



## haha

Kamburov said:


> View attachment 14585885


I see you also prepare for winter b-)


----------



## Kamburov

haha said:


> I see you also prepare for winter b-)


 Yeah, nature provides. We stopped for a cigarette and to take a shot of the motocross bike track by the road. The winter tea was there for the taking


----------



## SunnyOrange

You always manage to transfer the mood and atmosphere to us. Now the atmosphere says cold days are coming...

Somehow this song I listen to, suits the atmosphere :


----------



## Kamburov

SunnyOrange said:


> You always manage to transfer the mood and atmosphere to us. Now the atmosphere says cold days are coming...
> 
> Somehow this song I listen to, suits the atmosphere :


Hey, thanks! I didn't know about this german prog rock band! Cool!
My reply to haha also had a hidden message  It's from a czechoslovakian kids cartoon "tales from under the rosehips bush" back in the 70s-80s.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Kamburov said:


> Hey, thanks! I didn't know about this german prog rock band! Cool!
> My reply to haha also had a hidden message  It's from a czechoslovakian kids cartoon "tales from under the rosehips bush" back in the 70s-80s.


Oh, how I don't know that cartoon? It's from our time! Maybe I don't remember it. I know Bolek i Lolek, legendary Gustav... ;-)

Sorry to be off topic! ;-)

But it's good to remember and connect various things from that era.


----------



## MattBrace

Nomad has now moved on to his next host. A massive thanks to Ivan for hosting and kicking this journey of to such a great start. 

The spirit of Nomad's journey is perhaps perfectly summed up by Ivans words.

More soon. 
Cheers...

"we are all the same people. Whenever we think we are different and far apart, it may turn out we are much closely connected than we think. Regardless of skin colour, religion, political views, and all the things that are artificially used to separate us."


----------



## joecool

MattBrace said:


> Nomad has now moved on to his next host. A massive thanks to Ivan for hosting and kicking this journey of to such a great start.
> 
> The spirit of Nomad's journey is perhaps perfectly summed up by Ivans words.
> 
> More soon.
> Cheers...
> 
> "we are all the same people. Whenever we think we are different and far apart, it may turn out we are much closely connected than we think. Regardless of skin colour, religion, political views, and all the things that are artificially used to separate us."


Ditto!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

MattBrace said:


> Nomad has now moved on to his next host. A massive thanks to Ivan for hosting and kicking this journey of to such a great start.
> 
> The spirit of Nomad's journey is perhaps perfectly summed up by Ivans words.
> 
> More soon.
> Cheers...
> 
> "we are all the same people. Whenever we think we are different and far apart, it may turn out we are much closely connected than we think. Regardless of skin colour, religion, political views, and all the things that are artificially used to separate us."


Too true!|>


----------



## mroatman

Hiya folks! Long time, no talk.

I'm lucky recipient #2 to show Nomad a good time here in Tallinn. He arrived last week, and unfortunately the prospects of touring the city together looked grim:









This is fairly normal weather for this time of year, I'm afraid. Nomad was not happy about having to stay cooped up indoors. Just look at that sad expression on his face 









So we decided to go on an outing to the post office. One of Nomad's favorite places, I learned. Always new friends arriving in the mail.









Today, it was a lovely parcel from the UK. Nomad was as eager to open as a little kid on Christmas eve. I left him in this exact position for 72 hours just to test his patience. He passed.









Inside, we found one of Nomad's distant relatives. Not Soviet, but they still had lots to talk about and catch up on. They stayed up late yackin' all night. I had to storm out of the bedroom around 2am to tell them to knock off all that racket, that some people in this place have to work for a living!









The next morning, going on almost no sleep from Nomad making so much noise all night, we started the commute to work.

















My office is right next to the airport. The early-morning fog was quite beautiful.









Around lunch, the skies parted just quick enough to provide and a nice but fleeting view of the city (well, the area where I work anyway).









At a local cafe, Nomad happened to read this bit of advice.









Only later, when I turned my back to catch up on some work in the afternoon, did I realize he had taken this advice to heart. I found him crystal-deep in the office's stash of kohuke. The little stinker!









So that night, we prepared something more hearty. It's not real Tex-Mex, but it's about the best we can do in Tallinn given our limited selection of ingredients.









Later that night, we started on some very stale projects that needed tending to. I have some ~200 watches "on deck," waiting to be cleaned, polished, photographed, and so on. Hundreds of hours of work. It will be a long, long time before my website is fully updated. Tonight, it was ladies watch night ?









And that's all for the moment. I'll try to get Nomad out to see some traditional tourist sites in Tallinn, if only the weather cooperates on a weekend. News to come!

[...]

PS -- Doggo approved :-!


----------



## EndeavourDK

Nice to hear from you again :-!

Loosing a screw or spring on your work-desk doesn't seem to be an option :-d

Fantastic pictures, especially the early morning airport !


----------



## stevarad

...and I was just having oat flakes for breakfast...prophecy.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mroatman

EndeavourDK said:


> Loosing a screw or spring on your work-desk doesn't seem to be an option :-d


You know what they say -- never trust a skinny chef. And never trust an organized watchmaker. Maybe I made that last one up.



stevarad said:


> ...and I was just having oat flakes for breakfast...prophecy.


??


----------



## longstride

Well I think Nomad has had quite an adventure so far, keep up the good work guys!


----------



## joecool

I'm glad Nomad arrived safely mate,a great start to his stay with you.
I look forward to seeing more pics of the sights in your adopted Country Dashiel
I also particularly like your watch workspace....everything in its place and a place for everything.
I assume the wife has a strict no tidy policy in that area,just in case she upsets the filing system


----------



## Kamburov

Some good advice, Margarita laughed a lot  Which is a very healthy thing. 
A cool snapshot of your day arround Tallin, and that Prim is my favourite Prim model. Congrats!
Hoping one day to visit in person, and try some local food and drink!
Ivan


----------



## MattBrace

mroatman said:


> Hiya folks! Long time, no talk.
> 
> I'm lucky recipient #2 to show Nomad a good time here in Tallinn. He arrived last week, and unfortunately the prospects of touring the city together looked grim:
> 
> View attachment 14628189
> 
> 
> This is fairly normal weather for this time of year, I'm afraid. Nomad was not happy about having to stay cooped up indoors. Just look at that sad expression on his face ?
> 
> View attachment 14628141
> 
> 
> So we decided to go on an outing to the post office. One of Nomad's favorite places, I learned. Always new friends arriving in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 14628145
> 
> 
> Today, it was a lovely parcel from the UK. Nomad was as eager to open as a little kid on Christmas eve. I left him in this exact position for 72 hours just to test his patience. He passed.
> 
> View attachment 14628147
> 
> 
> Inside, we found one of Nomad's distant relatives. Not Soviet, but they still had lots to talk about and catch up on. They stayed up late yackin' all night. I had to storm out of the bedroom around 2am to tell them to knock off all that racket, that some people in this place have to work for a living!
> 
> View attachment 14628157
> 
> 
> The next morning, going on almost no sleep from Nomad making so much noise all night, we started the commute to work.
> 
> View attachment 14628159
> 
> 
> View attachment 14628161
> 
> 
> My office is right next to the airport. The early-morning fog was quite beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 14628163
> 
> 
> Around lunch, the skies parted just quick enough to provide and a nice but fleeting view of the city (well, the area where I work anyway).
> 
> View attachment 14628191
> 
> 
> At a local cafe, Nomad happened to read this bit of advice.
> 
> View attachment 14628169
> 
> 
> Only later, when I turned my back to catch up on some work in the afternoon, did I realize he had taken this advice to heart. I found him crystal-deep in the office's stash of kohuke. The little stinker!
> 
> View attachment 14628171
> 
> 
> So that night, we prepared something more hearty. It's not real Tex-Mex, but it's about the best we can do in Tallinn given our limited selection of ingredients.
> 
> View attachment 14628173
> 
> 
> Later that night, we started on some very stale projects that needed tending to. I have some ~200 watches "on deck," waiting to be cleaned, polished, photographed, and so on. Hundreds of hours of work. It will be a long, long time before my website is fully updated. Tonight, it was ladies watch night ?
> 
> View attachment 14628181
> 
> 
> And that's all for the moment. I'll try to get Nomad out to see some traditional tourist sites in Tallinn, if only the weather cooperates on a weekend. News to come!
> 
> [...]
> 
> PS -- Doggo approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14628143


Great pictures and a welcome return to one of the F10's finest.

Good to see you Dash and thanks for being Nomad's second host.

Cheers...


----------



## haha

A Prim Sport from the Uk, well, that's original. 
But we know that's often how the best deals are found.
Thanks for the nice pics and news.


----------



## mroatman

Well, comrades, the weather really continues to impress. Poor Nomad has seen the worst side of Estonia. Here is the view out today:









On a clear day, looking the same direction, you can see several kilometers into the distance. For context, here is the same view when the weather isn't $h!+.









So my plans of showing Nomad around Old Town are still on hold. And we had to once again turn toward indoor pursuits. Nomad was especially interested in my workspace and decided to dig into the drawers. Up top, he found my stash of crystals, spare boxes, and acrylic paint. The crystals are on hand whenever a replacement is necessary. I'd like to eventually create an art project using all the cracked/broken/chipped/crazed crystals that have been accumulated -- hundreds of them by now. The Soviet watch boxes are just spares that I occasionally use for watches in very good condition that I don't intend to wear. It gives them that minty NOS (sorry, NMCWB) feel. The paint is used for touchups on hands or dials, usually in place of lume.









Next up, the strap stash. Always good to have a few on hand. With the exception of those housed in boxes, all of my watches have straps. I usually buy them in bulk for about 75¢ a piece.









On the bottom level are watches that have been restored, cleaned, polished, and are awaiting photography. With this weather and only a few hours of light each day, it will probably be springtime before I can make any significant updates to my website.









On the other side of the desk, Nomad found his way into the "on deck" watches. Well, about half of them. When I mentioned how many cases needed cleaning and how many crystals needed polishing, he conveniently remembered some timing homework he needed to do.









One last thing before I sign off for today. Riding home on the tram yesterday, I was distracted by a guy laughing at a video he was watching on this phone. Looking closer, I spotted something familiar.....









So if you ever feel like you're the only one wearing Soviet watches, come to Tallinn. There are at least two people wearing them here ?


----------



## 24h

mroatman said:


> One last thing before I sign off for today. Riding home on the tram yesterday, I was distracted by a guy laughing at a video he was watching on this phone. Looking closer, I spotted something familiar.....
> 
> View attachment 14641125
> 
> 
> So if you ever feel like you're the only one wearing Soviet watches, come to Tallinn. There are at least two people wearing them here 🙃


Something tells me he has more than a few Soviet/Russian watches. That looks a lot like a Komandirskie strap on the Raketa ;-)


----------



## columela

mroatman said:


> Well, comrades, the weather really continues to impress. Poor Nomad has seen the worst side of Estonia. Here is the view out today:
> 
> View attachment 14641113
> 
> 
> On a clear day, looking the same direction, you can see for several kilometers into the distance. For context, here is the same view when the weather isn't $h!+.
> 
> View attachment 14641115
> 
> 
> So my plans of showing Nomad around Old Town are still on hold. And we had to once again turn toward indoor pursuits. Nomad was especially interested in my workspace and decided to dig into the drawers. Up top, he found my stash of crystals, spare boxes, and acrylic paint. The crystals are on hand whenever a replacement is necessary. I'd like to eventually create an art project using all the cracked/broken/chipped/crazed crystals that have been accumulated -- hundreds of them by now. The Soviet watch boxes are just spares that I occasionally use for watches in very good condition that I don't intend to wear. It gives them that minty NOS (sorry, NMCWB) feel. The paint is used for touchups on hands or dials, usually in place of lume.
> 
> View attachment 14641117
> 
> 
> Next up, the strap stash. Always good to have a few on hand. With the exception of those housed in boxes, all of my watches have straps. I usually buy them in bulk for about 75¢ a piece.
> 
> View attachment 14641119
> 
> 
> On the bottom level are watches that have been restored, cleaned, polished, and are awaiting photography. With this weather and only a few hours of light each day, it will probably be springtime before I can make any significant updates to my website.
> 
> View attachment 14641121
> 
> 
> On the other side of the desk, Nomad found his way into the "on deck" watches. Well, about half of them. When I mentioned how many cases needed cleaning and how many crystals needed polishing, he conveniently remembered some timing homework he needed to do.
> 
> View attachment 14641123
> 
> 
> One last thing before I sign off for today. Riding home on the tram yesterday, I was distracted by a guy laughing at a video he was watching on this phone. Looking closer, I spotted something familiar.....
> 
> View attachment 14641125
> 
> 
> So if you ever feel like you're the only one wearing Soviet watches, come to Tallinn. There are at least two people wearing them here


Fascinating stuff. I am starting to go the same way but I still might be saved...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Comrades,

Those from Trumplandia will recognize this as the week of Thanksgiving, a holiday celebrating the beginning of the winter holiday season and, historically at least, offering thanks for the great bounty of food brought by the spring/summer/fall seasons. The first American Thanksgiving is said to have occurred in 1621 and was attended by 90 Native Americans and 53 Pilgrims. Based on these historical roots, American students are generally taught that this is a time of year for togetherness, camaraderie, and mutual understanding (the part about mass genocide and the spread of incurable disease tends to be conveniently left out).

These days, we Americans don't celebrate the harvest as much as we do family, (American) football, and all that makes our lives meaningful. I do very much like this holiday, as it shuns the overblown commercialism of traditional holidays and replaces it with a focus on eating and reflection. Most of us are pretty good at the former, less adept at the latter. So I think it's a good exercise to take at least one time per year to really think about what you are thankful for.

Estonia does not have a harvest festival similar to Thanksgiving, so my wife and I have an annual tradition of hosting a 'Friendsgiving' around this time of year. And lucky for him, Nomad was around for this years' feast. In fact, the day before the big meal, Nomad was already hard at work helping me prepare the pies from scratch -- pecan and pumpkin this year.









On the table was turkey, stuffing (a sort of bread casserole), buttered corn, green beans with bacon, mashed potatoes and gravy, dinner rolls, two kinds of salad, sautéed butternut squash, and roasted sweet potatoes. Of course, Nomad and I had to try a bit of everything.









Clean-up crew:









And in some sort of Thanksgiving miracle, the weather cleared up -- the first nice day in about three weeks. So we made a beeline to Old Town to make the most of the two hours or so before sunset. First stop, Alexander Nevsky Cathedral.









Alexander Nevsky Cathedral is an iconic Russian Orthodox church which is perched atop Old Town and, despite not being Estonian at all, happens to be the most-visited tourist attraction in Tallinn. It serves the purpose of reinforcing the stereotype that Estonia is "basically Russia," which is unfortunate because, other than geographic proximity, Estonia is rather nothing like Russia -- not in language, politics, ideals, values, religion, appearance, or virtually any other objective or subjective way.

Take religion, for example. While many Russians are known to be religiously devout, Estonians are among the most secular people on Earth; only about 14% of local residents consider religion to be an important part of their daily lives (and I've got 20 bucks that say those 14% are foreigners living in Estonia). The Estonian language is also misunderstood. While most assume it has Slavic underpinnings and is highly related to Russian, Estonian is actually part of the Finno-Ugric language group and is most closely tied with Finnish -- some 20% of the words are nearly identical. Have a look at the language tree below. Estonian is much more closely related to the Scandinavian languages than the Slavic or even the Baltic languages. It's not even on the same tree with these dialects -- it's off on a shrub to the side :-d









To me, Estonian sounds like a blend of Italian, Swedish, and Icelandic (listen here for yourself). It is light and fluttery, with rolled R's, soft consonants, and lots of vowels (ä, ö, õ, ü, a, e, i, o, and u).

This Scandinavian tilt is also seen in the outward appearance and style preferences of Estonians. Estonians themselves tend to be tall and impossibly blonde, appearing more stereotypically Swedish than Swedes themselves. And Estonian design is chic, modern, and minimal. Here is the interior of a pretty typical Estonian flat (my friend's):









It goes without saying that this contemporary Estonian style contrasts sharply with the decorative flourishes and ornate, flashy accoutrements of traditional Russian design. Anyway, I digress. Back to Old Town.

Next stop was Riigikogu, the Estonian Parliament building. Estonians are all about bright colors, and many local buildings -- even very official buildings -- feature bright shades of yellow, green, purple, or blue. This may be Estonia thumbing its nose at Russia and their illegal occupation from 1940-1991, during which time grey concrete apartment blocs were the style du jour. Or it may be a way to liven up the long, dark winters. Either way, such lively colors are not at all uncommon in Estonian architecture. But as a foreigner, the colors can be pretty striking. It's not every day you see a parliament building featuring this particular shade of pink.









Here is another glimpse of these pastel buildings, with the Alexander Nevsky Cathedral in the background.









At the top of Toompea, there is a nice view looking out over Old Town. Here, I tried to snap a photo of St. Olaf's Church, a massive 12th century building that was the tallest structure in the world from 1549-1625, but Nomad was set on stealing the focus.









Looking downward, you get a sense of the messy, disorganized nature of Old Town. Narrow, winding cobblestone streets cross and intersect in complex and unpredictable ways. Wayfinding in this area is not for the faint of heart. In the background and to the left, you can see Tallinn's financial district.









Looking the other direction, we see St. Nicholas' Church. This building surely has lots of interesting history. And you'll surely have to ask someone else about that.









As we near the center of Old Town, the area gets a decidedly more medieval feel. It may seem like this appearance is contrived, but many of these structures actually date back to the 1300s or earlier. In fact, Tallinn's Old Town is one of the best preserved medieval cities in Europe and is listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

View attachment IMG_0117.jpg


And there, in the center of it all, is the now world-famous Tallinn Christmas Market, where you can enjoy handicrafts, mulled wine, and the spirit of the season to your heart's content -- or until you get cold and your legs get tired, as was the case for us.









As the sun began to set (around 3:30pm -- the days are still getting shorter), we made one last stop at Freedom Square, a popular public space (once a parking lot, oops I'm not supposed to tell you that part) in the center of town. You'd be forgiven for mistaking the main monument here for a masonic or religious sculpture, but Victory Column is actually a monument built in 2009 to commemorate the Estonian War of Independence from 1918-1920. The meaning behind the monument is important, but most locals agree -- the thing is pretty ugly and weird. And it glows at night, which is also a bit creepy.









After all this walking, it was time for some grub. We stopped at a food truck for a local favorite, a hot mess affectionately referred to as the Mother Trucker. I swear, this vegan(!) burger will make a convert out of the most fiercely devoted meat eaters. A must-try if you visit Tallinn.









And while chowing down, Nomad and I had a chance to rest for a bit and reflect on the Thanksgiving season. You know, most have heard the phrase, "The grass is always greener on the other side." This is an unfortunate truth for many of us as we constantly strive for what is just beyond reach. And it applies to the world of collecting in particular. We always want what we can't have. Our eyes are always set on the next prize. One more is never enough.

But I recently heard a variation of this phrase that really stuck with me: "The grass is always greener _where you water it_." I think Thanksgiving is a time to focus not on what you want, but what you have, both tangible and intangible. We will always desire for more if we allow ourselves to take for granted what we already have, and it is important, in my opinion, to be reminded of this from time to time. So I appreciate Thanksgiving for that gentle nudge toward self reflection, a healthy practice the world could use more of.

My time with Nomad is coming to a close, and soon he will be back in the mail and on the way toward his next destination. But I am taking some time before he leaves to think about how _thankful_ I am to be a part of such a nice community here, and to have been able to host Nomad, even for a short time.

We are all lucky in our own ways. Don't forget to water the grass.

Happy Thanksgiving, comrades!


----------



## stevarad

And that is the post we all were waiting to see from mr. mroatman. 

I was really enjoying in reading!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Metropilot

Whenever there is a need to service Mr. Nomad, contact me, send it to Munich, Germany, and we give it the full overhaul (including some pics of the process) handled by our master-watchmaker. This will be free of charge and another shipping to a worldwide destination included. Any damage or regulation is welcome. Cheers.

Edit: Ok I read over it that the host is well capable of doing repairs on his own. Nonetheless, the offer stands. Maybe when damage occurs near Germany, it will be a fast and clean fix for us to keep Nomad moving on.


----------



## stevarad

Metropilot said:


> Whenever there is a need to service Mr. Nomad, contact me, send it to Munich, Germany, and we give it the full overhaul (including some pics of the process) handled by our master-watchmaker. This will be free of charge and another shipping to a worldwide destination included. Any damage or regulation is welcome. Cheers.


Hey, very nice gesture from you and mr JL!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

Beautiful shots, and well thought out and prepared post! It's been a pleasure to read!
Happy thanksgiving! Any holiday that brings the family together for good old fashioned eating and drinking is worth preserving. We don't have it here. By tradition now is the christmas fasting period (14 november - 25 december). By fasting people used to prepair their bodies and souls for the winter. I know one person who does it. There may be others, probably old religious people. I mean people who really do it, not the instagram version. 
Old town looks really cosy, I'd love to get some drinks there if I get a chance to visit. I bit surprised Kiriku got a place named after him








but noone deserves it more than him.
Good to see some bright days comming your way, hope you enjoy all of it!
Ivan

PS: Also I read recently that during Kersti Kaljulaid's presidency Estonia has warmed towards Russia, and Narva (most russian of Estonia cities) has been flourishing culturally and touristically. Beyond the political crap we are all just people trying to live together.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looking at the photos of Tallin brought back memories from our visit & has made me look forward to our next visit in July


----------



## longstride

Agreed a the shots of the town are Stunning.


----------



## EndeavourDK

mroatman said:


> You know, most have heard the phrase, "The grass is always greener on the other side." This is an unfortunate truth for many of us as we constantly strive for what is just beyond reach. And it applies to the world of collecting in particular. We always want what we can't have. Our eyes are always set on the next prize. One more is never enough.
> 
> But I recently heard a variation of this phrase that really stuck with me: "The grass is always greener _where you water it_."


Excellent written and stunning pictures. Estonia seems a place well worth visiting !

Also the variation of the phrase "The grass is always greener on the other side" strikes me and will stick with me too. Very valuable lessons and self-reflection to be learned & gained here. 
This "collecting", this "constantly striving for what is just beyond reach" also causes a lot of grieve in the world. Under the disguise of "Liberating" the Western Empire is aggressively & forcefully trying to collect & expand or as a minimum to "protect" its current "collection". Sadly I'm one of its inhabitants and I'm already for many years deeply ashamed for my own (in-)direct & our collective "collecting" behavior. You have just given me another "tool" for myself and to spread some "insight" & "self awareness" to others.

I like to thank you for that :-!


----------



## stevarad

EndeavourDK said:


> Excellent written and stunning pictures. Estonia seems a place well worth visiting !
> 
> Also the variation of the phrase "The grass is always greener on the other side" strikes me and will stick with me too. Very valuable lessons and self-reflection to be learned & gained here.
> This "collecting", this "constantly strive for what is just beyond reach" also causes a lot of grieve in the world. Under the disguise of "Liberating" the Western Empire is aggressively & forcefully trying to collect & expand or as a minimum to "protect" its current "collection" Sadly I'm one of its inhabitants and I'm already for many years deeply ashamed for my own (in-)direct & our collective "collecting" behavior. You have just given me another "tool" for myself and to spread some "insight" & "self awareness".
> 
> I like to thank you for that :-!


Hey, like someone from eastern side, who felt the iron fist and sky fire of the west (LITERALLY, as teen, my sky was covered with NATO airplanes, and ground with bombs) - never, ever be ashamed if You are a good person, if you love people and for something that You didn't do. Do not jump in the pool full of guilt for something which is not from your hands, your thoughts or your heart. You need to be good person, and somehow I think you are. You need to love people, and somehow I believe you do. You need to have emphaty, and somehow I believe you have that. Love, good thoughts, good deeds, and few good watches... And than, do not apologize for others.

Love, empathy, remorse...that will save humanity.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Oh, how wisdom are we from f 10

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## MattBrace

Metropilot said:


> Whenever there is a need to service Mr. Nomad, contact me, send it to Munich, Germany, and we give it the full overhaul (including some pics of the process) handled by our master-watchmaker. This will be free of charge and another shipping to a worldwide destination included. Any damage or regulation is welcome. Cheers.
> 
> Edit: Ok I read over it that the host is well capable of doing repairs on his own. Nonetheless, the offer stands. Maybe when damage occurs near Germany, it will be a fast and clean fix for us to keep Nomad moving on.


A very kind offer and we'll worth bearing in mind for the future.

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

So a massive thanks to Dashiell for hosting Nomad and for his beautifully thought provoking posts. Some great pictures and culture. 

The process of inward thinking and taking a little time out is most poignant for me. I'm still suffering with some prolonged health issues so will be taking a step back from forum life for a while. I'm sure Nomad will move along just fine in my absence. 

Cheers to you all...


----------



## elsoldemayo

MattBrace said:


> So a massive thanks to Dashiell for hosting Nomad and for his beautifully thought provoking posts. Some great pictures and culture.
> 
> The process of inward thinking and taking a little time out is most poignant for me. I'm still suffering with some prolonged health issues so will be taking a step back from forum live for a while. I'm sure Nomad will move along just fine in my absence.
> 
> Cheers to you all...


Hope to see you back soon in full health. Your contribution to the forum is incalculable and will be missed.


----------



## bogray57

elsoldemayo said:


> Hope to see you back soon in full health. Your contribution to the forum is incalculable and will be missed.


^^^^This!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Hope that your health issues doesn't adversely affect your Christmas - hope to see you back soon.


----------



## stevarad

Just to let you know all that Nomad is on his way to Serbia...

Bad weather here also, though..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Zzyzx

I've been curious about Russian watches on and off again for a number of years. And I've never had a mechanical chrono either. Seems like a good time to take care of both of those aspects, right? How does northern Germany sound as a winter vacation spot? Terrible? I know. I'm full of brilliant ideas.


----------



## stevarad

Zzyzx said:


> I've been curious about Russian watches on and off again for a number of years. And I've never had a mechanical chrono either. Seems like a good time to take care of both of those aspects, right? How does northern Germany sound as a winter vacation spot? Terrible? I know. I'm full of brilliant ideas.


Actually it sounds great ))))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

It seems it is season of strikes all over Europe.

Our post office is in general strike, so Nomad package is stuck somewhere between customs and post office, I believe...

Well, it is soviet watch, so I hope we will have patience with working class demands.


----------



## 24h

stevarad said:


> It seems it is season of strikes all over Europe.
> 
> Our post office is in general strike, so Nomad package is stuck somewhere between customs and post office, I believe...
> 
> Well, it is soviet watch, so I hope we will have patience with working class demands.


And now with the holidays, there is another reason for things to be delayed...I sent some records via USPS and they have been missing for over 12 days :-(


----------



## stevarad

Yipieeeeeh....Urrrrraaaaaaaa....

Nomad arrived.

Who knows what adventures we willl have in next month....

Stay tuned.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And nice postcard from mroatman..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...aaaaaand it is on place where it will be next month ))









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

With Nomad, through winter, to the last day in office of this year.

And very strange clouds above us, they were like navigation, straight and precisely aligned with my path.

As you can see, I live in very flat part of the world - Vojvodina in northern part of Serbia, you can almost became flathearther (no I am not , I am old fashion guy, still believing in science)









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And starting last hard day with WUS posting...

Anyone scorpio here?









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

Is that a giant a bear trying to attack your vehicle from the woods mate ?


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> Is that a giant a bear trying to attack your vehicle from the woods mate ?
> View attachment 14742867




Yes, it is!!!!

Nice small doll from my kids, hanging from car mirror.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Matt, you did AMAZING job with this watch.

Guys, look result after first 24h. Well, almost 24h.

-1 sec. Just amazing. It was always on my wrist. During sleeping time also, so there were no some special positions, just wearing it.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

Matt told me Nomad was lookin pretty good when I sent him down to him,the only issue was a non accurate position for the chrono reset main second hand,which he sorted.
It has always kept good time in the few years I have owned it.....and I'm sure this will continue....hopefully this shall remain to be the case


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Glad to hear that he's keeping time - though, personally, I wont now wear a watch while sleeping (one brand new watch & crystal later!)


----------



## stevarad

Nomad wish you all happy new year. And a lot of love, healthy and wealthy.

I tried to make perfectly aligned midnight photo but I didn't succeed.

Anyway, happy new year by both of us.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

In next month Nomad will be part of family.

So, I took hom downtown with my beloved.

We went to the center of my town - Zrenjanin, for a nice new year family walking.

So, next few photos and posts - Nomad in center of Zrenjanin, with my most precious beings in universe

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

on the road to rhe fun..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Hmm..I don't know why tapatalk is turning photos into landscape position...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

My most importants women on the world, and family photo including Nomad.


----------



## stevarad

I love new year mood. Really love.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Skating in the center of city.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Did I sad that I love new year?

Greetings from Nomad and my family from center of Zrenjanin









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And about accuracy...what to say except something is very wrong in this watch. Some whichcraft or supernatural forces.

+/- 0 sec average accuracy for last 2 and half days.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

Great pics mate,family is the most important thing in life.
As for witchcraft accuracy,who knows but I'm willing to bet it has something to do with the festive spirit!


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> Great pics mate,family is the most important thing in life.
> As for witchcraft accuracy,who knows but I'm willing to bet it has something to do with the festive spirit!


It must be Ded Moroz than.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looks as though it was a good night out for you and your family, always enjoy time with family, let the future take care of itself


----------



## stevarad

There are some very beautiful buildings in my hometown.

This snow- white Calvinistic church is especially beautiful at night. It is builded in very nice neogothic style, but this white color in contrast with night is really eye catching.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And accuracy update.

+0.66

Fantastic watch!

Joe, I envy you, when this wach came back to you, after several decades  you will have one traveller with fantastic adventures and excellent Time keeper.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

stevarad said:


> There are some very beautiful buildings in my hometown.


I find that in most peoples home towns there are some very beautiful buildings - the trouble is, is that because we see them everyday, we don't recognise them for what they are, and how nice they look - you are a very fortunate person to be able to see the beauty that is there every day & not 'gloss over' it.


----------



## stevarad

100% agree and thank you very mutch. 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Is there any way how to rotate already posted photos in posts above? Tapaltak is turning half of them in landscape position (and they are not landscape photos originally), and that is very frustrating.

I can not do that through "edit post" option, or I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Kamburov

stevarad said:


> Is there any way how to rotate already posted photos in posts above? Tapaltak is turning half of them in landscape position (and they are not landscape photos originally), and that is very frustrating.
> 
> I can not do that through "edit post" option, or I don't know how to do it.


I deleted, then reposted the rotated (differently named) jpegs. Couldn't find a short cut. Actually I repost the whole post (copy/paste the text) with the edited pics. Found it easier and faster than trying to edit. Which I'm not sure is possible for images.


----------



## stevarad

I was afraid of such answer. TY


----------



## stevarad

In the spirit of the Frozen..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

Winter is here! 
I still haven't seen a single snowflake, though. So Nomad welcomed 2020 with some hot rakia afterall  Happy New Year to you!
And yeah, I also put it on the timegraph, just to note it's already freakishly well regulated.


----------



## stevarad

It is not snow, it is frost, but also suitable for using some hot rakia (apple or plum).

We are waiting snow this weekend to come.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## longstride

stevarad said:


> In the spirit of the Frozen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


The curse of domed crystals, reflections and light glare.....still it's a handsome looking watch!


----------



## stevarad

Kamburov said:


> Winter is here!
> I still haven't seen a single snowflake, though. So Nomad welcomed 2020 with some hot rakia afterall  Happy New Year to you!
> And yeah, I also put it on the timegraph, just to note it's already freakishly well regulated.


About accuracy, I put it on purpoose during night on caseback down position, and it gained about 7 sec for day. I will try other positions also to see how they impact accuracy in real life

On my wrist, doing everything during day,.it is super accurate, but some positions obviously are better, some worse.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

Here is a pic of Nomad on the timegrapher at Matt's before his journey began,as you can see he looks sweet


----------



## stevarad

what excellent watch!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Nomad and his current wristowner are wishing marry christmas to all friends in Russia, Serbia, Bosnia&Hertzegovina, Montenegro, Macedonia, Jerusalem, Egypt, Georgia, Armenia, Ukraina, Belarus, Kazakhstan..., and alll other people on planet who celebrate christmas based on old Julian calendar.

Peace and joy to all on this our one and unique planet.

Христос се роди!









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

Христос се роди!
Older generations still celebrate it by Julian callendar.


----------



## Utva_56

stevarad said:


> Nomad and his current wristowner are wishing marry christmas to all friends in Russia, Serbia, Bosnia&Hertzegovina, Montenegro, Macedonia, Jerusalem, Egypt, Georgia, Armenia, Ukraina, Belarus, Kazakhstan..., and alll other people on planet who celebrate christmas based on old Julian calendar.
> 
> Peace and joy to all on this our one and unique planet.
> 
> Христос се роди!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Ваистину се роди
Срећан Божић


----------



## stevarad

One of the main advantages when you have some holidays based on old Julian calendar is that you can double them. So we have two new years here. One official, as the rest of the world on 31. December/01. January, and second one, based on Julian calendar is tonight (13/14 January night). It is traditionally called "orthodox new year", or "serbian new year". So, here we are still in new year mood, and our city still decorated, people still happy and drunk.

Did I say that I love new year?


----------



## stevarad

And


















one od the best part of celebrating is coton candy of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamburov

Here my muslim friends even triple the holidays. You can't explain the children why others are celebrating and they are not. So in the end everyone celebrates everything with everyone  That's the balkans. 
Just watched serbian tennis team having a bulgarian celebration after winning the ATP Cup  Respect!


----------



## stevarad

This is our city hall. Very nice and old building in baroque style.

Few months ago, in garden which is in center of the city hall yard, accidentaly were found the remains of the human settlements old about 10.000 years ( the Vincentian culture period). We drank coffe there, ate ice cream and played with kids hundreds times. As mantyothers. Never had any idea that just few meters under is something that old.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Kamburov said:


> Here my muslim friends even triple the holidays. You can't explain the children why others are celebrating and they are not. So in the end everyone celebrates everything with everyone  That's the balkans.
> Just watched serbian tennis team having a bulgarian celebration after winning the ATP Cup  Respect!


Yes, same here)))

Common people, neighbours, take best from diversity and existence of different cultures. Like everywhere in world I believe. To bad because there are always some bad people shi...ng arround ( no, I did not meant to say "shining" ) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Catholic church in the center of city. One od the most recognizable buildings in city. Neoclassical style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

This building is very important for my family. City museum. We spent a lot of time there.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Another important building for us. City library.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

This guy on horse is King Peter I, from the older days when Serbia was kingdom. People loved him. He was good and very modest man, unlike many others, or stories say so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Nomad on the concert of Zrenjanin Philharmonic Orchestra. Thousands and thousands of people there. Only available place was somewhere in backstage.









It is very pleasent to see such huge crowd on such beautiful event. Where is good music and culture at is best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

We are celebrating new member of family today. My wife's sister has brought another beautiful small girl on this world. So, in order to respect old serbian/ balkan/ europian/ world tradition, Nomad,me, and group of very happy people will drunk very, very much (I am already "there"), and sing very loudly all nght, until morning.

Cheers!









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

stevarad said:


> We are celebrating new member of family today. My wife's sister has brought another beautiful small girl on this world. So, in order to respect old serbian/ balkan/ europian/ world tradition, Nomad,me, and group of very happy people will drunk very, very much (I am already "there"), and sing very loudly all nght, until morning.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I wish we could post videos here so we can see it in motion! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kamburov

stevarad said:


> We are celebrating new member of family today. My wife's sister has brought another beautiful small girl on this world. So, in order to respect old serbian/ balkan/ europian/ world tradition, Nomad,me, and group of very happy people will drunk very, very much (I am already "there"), and sing very loudly all nght, until morning.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Да ви е жива и здрава, братко!
A new life into this world is the biggest mracle there is!


----------



## stevarad

I really want to make some nice photos, but here is really bad weather with lot of fog.

So, be patiente, please.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Finnaly some nice weather today. So, stay tuned.


----------



## stevarad

Yesterday, we went to visit Petrovaradin fortress i Novi Sad (the city where I work - I live in Zrenjanin, but work in Novi Sad). I had important meeting near fortress, so I took some time to walk with Nomat and make some photos, because it is sunnz day.

It is big fortress. Second biggest in Europe (area about 112 acres) with that technique of fortress building. Because of it strategic place above Danube, it is called Gibraltar of Danube. In past it was very important fortress for this part of world and control of Danube river traffic.

It changed through histiry a lot. First, there were some prehistoric settlements. then Celtic fortifications, after them - Roman empire of course, some christian monestary fortres after them, forteress of Kongdom of Hungary, and it finall look was shaped in XVIII during Austrian (later Austro - Hungarian) empire. From 1918, it is part of Serbia - Yugoslavia, and it was in military purpose up to 1948. (Evene Germans used it during WW II)

There are a lot of stories about mysterious tunes and halls under ground and bellow Danube (Even ghost busters from Discovery chanell was here to hunt some ghosts and spirits )

More about this beautiful fortress on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petrovaradin_Fortress


----------



## stevarad

More photos...


----------



## Kamburov

Nomad the ghostbuster 
Very interesting and very nice photos! We don't want going there after midnight, do we :-d
Hope that meeting went well, and will help you buy some more 3133s for the collection. And more cotton candy for the kids, of course!


----------



## stevarad

This is why the second name is Gbraltar of Danube...View on mighty Danube, from the fortress.


----------



## stevarad

Funny and famous clock tower on fortress. Big hand is hour hand, and small hand is minute hand.


----------



## stevarad

It was strategic military fortress in past.

Today it is perfect place for nice family or romantic walking, night clubbing, place for museums and galleries, and also home place for EXIT, one of the biggest music festivals in Europe.

I like this second purpose more.


----------



## stevarad

This one poor bridge was destroyed during WWII, never restored again. I do not know why.

Others, on first photo, were also destroyed, during 1999 (NATO bombing of Yugoslavia - very sad an tough year), but rebuild to be bigger, nicer and older


----------



## stevarad

Stay tuned for more...


----------



## stevarad

del.


----------



## stevarad

Kamburov said:


> Nomad the ghostbuster
> Very interesting and very nice photos! We don't want going there after midnight, do we :-d
> Hope that meeting went well, and will help you buy some more 3133s for the collection. And more cotton candy for the kids, of course!


It was possibly most important business meeting in my life. And it went well.

)))


----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> It was possibly most important business meeting in my life. And it went well.
> 
> )))


Let's hope Nomad acts as a lucky talisman for you mate!
Awesome pics of your hometown and the history of it.
So far Nomad has had fantastic hosts,long may this continue!


----------



## stevarad

Well, my time with Nomad is close to end. And I am sad because of that.

Anyway, I took Nomad to bussines weekend - seminar in nice hotel in Frushka Gora, small and nice mountain near Novi Sad and Petrovaradin fortress.

So, there are some fresh pics from this weekend in next few posts.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

First, we went to see this huge and great monument, dedicated to the WWII heroes.

On the top, very, very high, there is women, symbol of motherland.

Then, bellow, there are figures of the common people who were fighters. Always loved that style in building WWII monuments. They all look stronger and more powerful than marvel or DC superheroes.

And on the walls, on all sides, there are very long relief drawings, which are telling war stories, from beggining to the end. Like some sort of comics on the wall.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Then we walked through the woods.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And finally saw some snow..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Forests are beautiful. Mountain is beautiful. Hotel was very nice.

But the look from my hotel room window...Well, not so nice.

Big ugly TV tower seriously damaged in NATO bombing 1999.

At least, it made nice contrast with sunset.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And after very long and hard days, Nomad played some good old RnR on friday and saturday night.

This one was Pink Floyd - Wish you were here. One of my all time favorites









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

Cool pic and a cool song!


----------



## 24h

stevarad said:


> And after very long and hard days, Nomad played some good old RnR on friday and saturday night.
> This one was Pink Floyd - Wish you were here. One of my all time favorites


Great song! Some of my favorites come from "The Division Bell" album.


----------



## Kamburov

Hi, comrades! Recently I had a quick chat with Matt Brace and promised him I send a word to all F10 friends. Guess his Nomad travel thread is most appropriate place. The word is "I'll be back!" with robotic voice and austrian accent. 
No, I'm joking :-d 
Matt sends a "Hi" to "the guys".He's still away from the forum, taking care of his health, and when he returns there will be a lot of cool and exiting stuff for him to read. Let's hope things work out for him. He is missed here.
Ivan


----------



## stevarad

Yes, I really hope he will come back soon, strong, healthy and with good stories.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Some last photos with Nomad in Zrenjanin, Serbia, before puting him in package for sunny California.

It was a nice sunny day, and while choosing some small present for next host Schumacher62 , I made some photos in and around center of city.

Like Nomad saying goodbye to Zrenjanin and Serbia.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Buildings of museum and theather with statues which are symbol of town prosperity from that time - industry, agriculture, craft and science.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And we went to see what is today in museum gallery (always free of charge for everyone), and this weeks it is natural part of museum making bird exhibition.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Almost 150 year old Tisa tree in center, near city hall.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

We went to see big an beautiful Palace of justice. Very imposing building on small city lake (former river), in neoclassical style.

Next to it there is, believe me, wonderful white Calvinistic churcn in neoghotic style, but I couldn't make good photo because of sun.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Behind this gate is small and nice city park. As you could read few posts before this, few months ago, under this park, was discovered 10.000 years old human settlement and artefacts. Story about this will go on and will be interesting.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

This old massive building is sport center, house of marshall arts. My city has strong tradition of MA champions - state, europian, and world, all of them.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...just walking through streets...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Nomad simply couldn't go to California before visiting this small but very nice rusian orthodox church. It was builded by russian emigration in 1922.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Once upon a time, this was river. Later, this part was cut off from the rest of river, and made in three small city lakes.


----------



## stevarad

And funny consequence of that is this "Bridge on dry" as we call it. Bridge left without river.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I am really sorry our story coming to end...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> I am really sorry our story coming to end...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


So am I mate,you have done your hometown proud!
Sir,you are gonna be a hard act to follow,if the next host even does half as much as you in promoting the beauty and history of the place they call home.....then we are all in for some more fantastic posts to come!
Nomad has had a great start to his journey with all the hosts so far....long may it continue.


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> So am I mate,you have done your hometown proud!
> Sir,you are gonna be a hard act to follow,if the next host even does half as much as you in promoting the beauty and history of the place they call home.....them we are all in for some more fantastic posts to come!
> Nomad has had a great start to his journey with all the hosts so far....long may it continue.


Tnank you very much, sir!!!!!

You made my day with that comment )))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kotsov

joecool said:


> So am I mate,you have done your hometown proud!
> Sir,you are gonna be a hard act to follow,if the next host even does half as much as you in promoting the beauty and history of the place they call home.....then we are all in for some more fantastic posts to come!
> Nomad has had a great start to his journey with all the hosts so far....long may it continue.


Totally agree.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

It's great to see and read about the different towns & cities that people live in, I just hope that when it becomes my 'turn' (honour) to host, that I may be able to give as good a recounting - though quickly doing some 'forward looking' it may just be that Nomads visit to me will coincide with my weeks visit to Tallinn in June


----------



## stevarad

I still didn't send Nomad, although package is ready, and I want to apologize for that.

I had really hard and rough time these days. My mother fell, broke leg, injured head...she is now like having 4th kid, like baby, can't move, can't go to toilet...So I am around mother.

All my girs got sick - all three daughters and wife ( ordinary flu, but very high temperature for days). So I am around them also.

Very bussy schedule at work...

Believe me I am like dead horse. Sh...y days. (and I didn't want to say "shiny").

I will send package with Nomad in next few days, just to get that free one hour which is almost impossible in last few days.

I am really sorry for the delay guys...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

stevarad said:


> I still didn't send Nomad, although package is ready, and I want to apologize for that.
> 
> I had really hard and rough time these days. My mother fell, broke leg, injured head...she is now like having 4th kid, like baby, can't move, can't go to toilet...So I am around mother.
> 
> All my girs got sick - all three daughters and wife ( ordinary flu, but very high temperature for days). So I am around them also.
> 
> Very bussy schedule at work...
> 
> Believe me I am like dead horse. Sh...y days. (and I didn't want to say "shiny").
> 
> I will send package with Nomad in next few days, just to get that free one hour which is almost impossible in last few days.
> 
> I am really sorry for the delay guys...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Must be the time of the year - had a very sh**y month myself - wifes niece passed from this plane of existence at the beginning of Jan, and we've had the job of clearing the house and settling the estate (divorced husband that I wouldn't trust with a Chinese fake & two children for whom we're going to have to invest the money for when they become of age)
Hopefully our months will soon be on the up, hey?


----------



## joecool

There is absolutely nothing that can be done about S#!+ happening.
All you can do is grit yer teeth and keep going!
Nomad can bide his time till the big wheel turns to a more favourable moment.
Life my friends,is vastly more important !


----------



## stevarad

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Must be the time of the year - had a very sh**y month myself - wifes niece passed from this plane of existence at the beginning of Jan, and we've had the job of clearing the house and settling the estate (divorced husband that I wouldn't trust with a Chinese fake & two children for whom we're going to have to invest the money for when they become of age)
> Hopefully our months will soon be on the up, hey?


S...t!

I hope it is over with bad things.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

Life's a b..ch and then you die, right? 
In my recent correspondence with Matt, we talked about the important things in life, and we both agreed that watches (as fun as they are) can't even make it close to the top 10. They are just watches, and they will (most of them, anyway) outlive us. 
Stefan, I hope your girls (yeah, mom is a girl too) get better soon! The flu hit the balkans pretty hard lately, schools have been closed here for two weeks. 
Gerry, hope you deal with your family crisis in the best possible way!
Good luck, guys!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kamburov said:


> Life's a b..ch and then you die, right?
> In my recent correspondence with Matt, we talked about the important things in life, and we both agreed that watches (as fun as they are) can't even make it close to the top 10. They are just watches, and they will (most of them, anyway) outlive us.
> Stefan, I hope your girls (yeah, mom is a girl too) get better soon! The flu hit the balkans pretty hard lately, schools have been closed here for two weeks.
> Gerry, hope you deal with your family crisis in the best possible way!
> Good luck, guys!


And all the best for you, hope the healing process is going OK.


----------



## stevarad

Yes, always thumb up for Ivan )))

I like black humor 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

stevarad said:


> Yes, always thumb up for Ivan )))
> 
> I like black humor
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Yeah, the "like" button lcon makes me nostalgic :-d


----------



## schumacher62

stevarad said:


> Yes, always thumb up for Ivan )))
> 
> I like black humor
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


i hope the family as a whole heals up quickly!

i'll show nomad the local sites, and send him along without delay.

like airline pilots always tell you they're going to make up for lost time due to a flight delay..nomad will have a tailwind and see more of the world asap!


----------



## EndeavourDK

Kamburov said:


> Yeah, the "like" button lcon makes me nostalgic :-d


:-!


----------



## stevarad

Kids are ok now - little monsters full of energy, but the mother is still immobile and in orthopedic plaster (which is now used as canvas for kid's artistic skills). Doctors say the plaster will probably be removed in about two or three weeks (if everything is ok) and then she will start with walking slowly. So I guess that is realistic time for sending Nomad to California.


----------



## stevarad

..and to show that canvas and skills...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

..and if serbian customs would be efficient, maybe for that time, in next two weeks, universe will collide in one time historical opportunity...

Sergei - Vostok amphibia world traveller is on it's way from France to me. It would be so good to have them both in same time, same place and same wirst, to make few photos with both of them. 

Who knows if they will meet in same place and time ever again...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

I've seen far worse artwork on casts, pass on my wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## stevarad

..and universes merged today in this one time historical event!

All of You...Remember this day, and tell about it to your grandchildren! (OMG) 

Two worlds, two stories, two different paths, two world travelers together!!!

Nomad and Sergei are together. They met on same place, same time and same wrist!

Who knows if it will happen ever again in human history.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

So, let's rock and start with adventures..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Nomad diceded to show Sergei center of Zrenjanin, to be his host at beggining, and to make him more comfort.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

He even introduced him to my little girls..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Father of five

stevarad said:


> ..and universes merged today in this one time historical event!
> 
> All of You...Remember this day, and tell about it to your grandchildren! (OMG)
> 
> Two worlds, two stories, two different paths, two world travelers together!!!
> 
> Nomad and Sergei are together. They met on same place, same time and same wrist!
> 
> Who knows if it will happen ever again in human history.


And what are the odds it would happen on February 29, I think everyone should buy a lottery ticket today.:-!
Looking forward to some wonderful watch family pictures.


----------



## stevarad

Nice sunny day. Almost like spring..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And now time for the crossover coffee break









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Today, we decide to make family visit to some russian related monuments in my timme, so that Nimad and Sergei can see how brave was people frim their homeland.

This is Plank's garden. Oldest park in my town. Almost 200 years old park. Once upon a time it was jast a yard of one rich local pharmacist, but then he decided to open gates and give his yard to people, so we got our first park.

In the middle of park is monument didicated to fallen red army heroes who died il liberating Zrenjanin (then it was called Petrovgrad) in 1944. It was must see for Nomad and Sergei.

Well my little daughters knows for the story about monument and red army heroes, but some apparently doesn't know, so there are a lot of ugly graffiti over there. That is bad example of graffitis (later, you will see some positive).









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Love in the air...pardon...in the tree..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Next there is memorial complex dedicaded to localserbian heros (member of my wife's family also was shot there by .....), shot there in WWII, but it is also place were are buried 220 red army heroes died on liberating my town.

Must see place for Nomad and Sergei.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And after that, something more cheerful and colorful.

Positive examples of graffiti.

In my town there are "gangs" of street art kids who are making fantastic wall art. Maybe not famous like wall artist from Paris, but they are fantastic, wit very good choices for their art.

And people are full of respect for them, so nobody is trying to deatroy or repaint their work.

Here is Charlie Chaplin as first one....(with very serious text around him)









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Next year this time...

I think this is most popular show of all time in Serbia.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Even actors made comment about that stteet art.

And british ambasador in Serbia was there to take photo with that graffiti.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока

...and me...


----------



## stevarad

They are just great.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Famous serbian/world scientiest and inventors.

Nikola Tesla and Mihajlo Pupin.

With text on paintings: "Love above all" and " Nothing without love"









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Some very famous serbian actors from old serbian and yugoslav movies and shows...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

This one, Gandhi like, is Uros Predic. Greatest serbian painter ever.

more about him here:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uroš_Predić









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

This is Vuk (Wolf) Karadzic. He made modern serbian alphabet. He was great educator, enlightener and languague reformer.

I am amazed how those street art kids ate choosing so good examples.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And this one here? Probably you didn't hear for her, and only because she was woman.

She is Mileva Maric Einstein, wife of Alber Einstein. She was one of the best mathemathician of time. Science community today believes that big part of Albert Einstein work was done by her, but you know....she was woman and from some small country, in different time wnich was very harder for women to get recognition.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

They are just great. They can put their art almost everywhere.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And after memorial and urban street pop art day, crossover story coffee break.

And I had time only to "cook" Pizza. Well, I earned the money for Pizza, so it is like I made it in my eyes..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kamburov

I was looking for Liubisha Samardjic from "Vruć vetar"  
Beautiful photos and some nice weather! Hope you are all healthy and enjoying it! 
I seriously doubt Sergei and Nomad will meet again during their travels. This is an unique opportunity to do it Fidel Castro style


----------



## stevarad

Some of people were looking strange at me...Madman with three small tornado kids around wearing very visible two watches and taking photos everywhere...good feeling...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mullac2001

Thanks Stevarad , reaaly enjoyed your exploits , you made it really interesting and enjoyable . i would never have guessed only fools and horses was so popular in serbia !


----------



## stevarad

They are MEGA popular. They hit in the center of target. And generaly, british humor, from Monty Python to Mr. Bean is prety popular here. But Only fools and horses is definitly most beloved.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

I think that in my house, Only Fools & Horses are held in as higher esteem as Dads Army and 'Ello, 'Ello!


----------



## mullac2001

This has got to be the best episode


----------



## longstride

SuffolkGerryW said:


> I think that in my house, Only Fools & Horses are held in as higher esteem as Dads Army and 'Ello, 'Ello!


Whatever happened to 'it ain't half hot Mum' or am I asking a politically unpopular question.


----------



## longstride

stevarad said:


> And after memorial and urban street pop art day, crossover story coffee break.
> 
> And I had time only to "cook" Pizza. Well, I earned the money for Pizza, so it is like I made it in my eyes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Nomad seems to be living a Jet set lifestyle......good to see.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

longstride said:


> Whatever happened to 'it ain't half hot Mum' or am I asking a politically unpopular question.


Another classic as you say, though sadly not repeated due to Michael Bates playing his role in it. 
Of course, if you want to go the 'politically incorrect' comedy route, what about 'Mind Your Language', 'Till Death Us Do Part', 'In Sickness And In Health', 'Curry & Chips' and 'Love Thy Neighbour' - all of them good for laughs, so long as you aren't too worried about being 'PC'.


----------



## stevarad

longstride said:


> Nomad seems to be living a Jet set lifestyle......good to see.


Yes...but right now I am doing some sad things...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

This will be last adventure of Nomad and Sergei, because Nomad finally should and could go to sunny Calofornia.

I will present you a typical family satyrday activity.

So let's rock...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

We love to go to theater on saturday morning. Because it is time when are played beautiful kids performances.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And theater is always full like this.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

A word or two about interesting and romantic story about my town's theatre.

Once upon a time there was a big and strong fortress in my town (it looked like that wall painting on photo down). It was almost impossible to conquer it. After long and devastating war between Turkish and Austrian empire (Big Wienna war 1683-1699, when Turkey tried to conquere Wienna, and almost suceed it), they signed peace agreement in place Sremski Karlovci (Karlovci peace). Part of that agreement was that fortress in my town must be destroyed.

And it was....

But stone from fortress was used for building big grain warehause. So, next hundred years, that fortres continue to live for that purpose of feedeng people.

But then, at the beginning of XIX century, something happened.

One rich guy, count from my town, fell in love in actress from Budapest.

In order to see her more often, he gave a really lot of money to build a theatre in my town. And for building theatre he used that old grain warehause. So old fortress is now living in the theatre.

He finished theatre in 1839. And theatre hall is almost identical as it was in first days.

What do we, crazy guys can do for love? Even building theatres. As a result of that love, we have this oldest theater hall in country today (which is still in use), and definitly one of the most beautiful.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Family photo in thetre 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

After theatre, another important building for us...

We are going to museum. We meet some friends in theatre, and took them with us.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Usually we start with nature part of museum..

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

We love prehistoric animals.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

And we love birds od all kinds.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

After that, we usually go to historical and ethnical part of museum. Everything is there. From prehistoric times to WWII.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

If you like armory, you would really enjoy here.


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

But, we like more to see examples of old rooms and fashion...

For example, if you were ordinary Serbian here, 100-150 years ago, living somewhere in country, this would be your home.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Example of Hungarian room...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Example of Romanian home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

This I like best. Slovakian room.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

If you were shepherd...


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

...and if you were rich and noble...

..always that difference and huge gap...


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I am looking forward to Nomad coming to visit.


----------



## stevarad

This is some old serbian and local fashion. And how people dressed in past.

Please, look what wonders could people do with their hands, without industry and machines..










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

And finally some art...












































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

This is my favorite art room, with three greatest serbian painters - Uros Predic, Paja Jovanovic and Stevan Aleksic.

If you are interested in painting, please find about them on wiki or google them. They are fantastic.

You were reading about Uros Predic and Mihajlo Pupin in my street art posts, and here you can see how big painter Uros Predic painted big inventor Mihajlo Pupin.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

After musem some city walking, to get to...










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

...crossover story coffe time!

And pancakes with nutella...

and cotton candies...

and sugar...

and wife will kill me...


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

And some more walking, by the city lake this time...


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

...while feeding some ducks and pigeons.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

And walking some more. To the old tennis club. Playing here since 1890.

Long live Novak Djokovic!!


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

So who is the next host - me (longstride) or someone else?


----------



## stevarad

longstride said:


> So who is the next host - me (longstride) or someone else?


Schumacher62 is next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Now time to jump in car again. We are going to see grandma (my mother), to see how she is doing, and to have some healthy, hot, homemade chicken soup.










It is so good when you are small kid, and you can watch cartoons, eating soup and .... you know...Everything in same time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Well, this is something that we often do on saturdays.

Enjoying in town with family.

At same time, this is last crossover story, with Nomad and Sergei being together, because Nomad finally has to go to sunny California.

I hope that I didn't kill you with tons of photos and infos. And I hope that you enjoyed in this cross stories with both world travellers involved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

MattBrace said:


> New updated list.
> 
> 1. TBA
> 2. TBA
> 3. stevarad
> 4. schumacher62
> 5. longstride
> 6. 24hr
> 7. bogray57
> 8. Father of five
> 9. kiwi.bloke
> 10. SuffolkGerryW
> 
> Cheers...


OK got it....Nomad will have quite a varied set of travels!


----------



## stevarad

Happy march 8th to all women here.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SunnyOrange

Stevarad, thanks for sharing beautiful pictures. Lovely family!


----------



## stevarad

SunnyOrange said:


> Stevarad, thanks for sharing beautiful pictures. Lovely family!




Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

My dear friends,

Things have changed. Although the Nomad is ready to move on, the situation with Covid19 in the world has become complicated, both - in health and administrative terms.

I send mail to MattBrace, Joecool an Schumacher62 (next host) with my dilemmas (should I send watch right now, or should I wait), and after short discussion, decision is as stated:

Nomad will stay with me for few weeks. 

I hope not for long

There are two reasons:

1. There are more important things that most people on the list take care of these days, instead of adventuring with the watch (as much as we like it), including the next host Schumacher62

2. Covid19 creates new administration rules, issues and bans on a daily basis, making it uncertain if it would arrive at any address if it is currently sent. So, there is risk that Nomad could be lost, or stuck somewhere. Conclusion is that it is better not to send it right now.

3. We shall review this situation at the beginning of April.

I will try, if circumstances permit, to make and publish some stories with Nomad and Sergei, to try to improve our mood here. But, unfortunately, this cannot be a promise.

The people I communicate with in this forum are good, kind and helpful. So, I love you, and have respect for all of you people, although I never met you personally. 

So, please, stay safe and wash your hands very often.

We shall beat this sh..t , and continue to enjoy in our little stories.


----------



## longstride

Here is Windsor Davies and Don Estelle....a classic!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1087311631626573



or this version...for those without Facebook.








SuffolkGerryW said:


> Another classic as you say, though sadly not repeated due to Michael Bates playing his role in it.
> Of course, if you want to go the 'politically incorrect' comedy route, what about 'Mind Your Language', 'Till Death Us Do Part', 'In Sickness And In Health', 'Curry & Chips' and 'Love Thy Neighbour' - all of them good for laughs, so long as you aren't too worried about being 'PC'.


----------



## stevarad

Let start with some colours. Spring is coming..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

It is a pleasure indeed to be part of you and your family's life here in pictures comrade stevarad, great to see spring has sprung in your part of the world mate! 
I look forward to all that you post during the extended stay of Nomad due to COVID-19 travel limitations
Stay healthy


----------



## stevarad

Now, I thought that Nomad will be in California, and that I will have good weekend story with Sergei and family in one special place near my town ( no, i won't tell you what is it about, I hope there will be good opportunity for that in future). But Nomad is still here with Sergei, and I can't go in that place neacause crowds are not giod these days.

So, what to do with family, in saturday, to be on open air, and not in crowd, and to spread some positive emotions and mood here?


Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

We decided to find and collect some pinecons, to paint them later. So we walked for hours in part of neighborhood where we have a lot of pine trees, and not lot of people...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And we started to collect pinecons. A lot off them.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Of course, nowhere without this.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

We found ladybug.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

...and enjoyed in first signs of spring.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Some more colorful photos.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Just hanging arround..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And we have found a LOT of pinecons for painting.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And some training...of my nerves..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

At the end, I think this was a good day, and that we had some good results in the evening.

Stay safe and healthy! Love you all.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kotsov

I like the painting of pine cones idea. I'll borrow idea to occupy the grandkids.


----------



## stevarad

Painting pinecons was great idea. They are entertaining themselves for second day. Instead of jumping on my head.

So I had chances to drink morning coffe ( It doesn't meen that it is morning. We started at noon time. Coffe is cold, and this is time when I succed to drink it).









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And again they did very nice job.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

And it was so good loking, that they thought someone will buy them. For real money!

And they were right. Someone bought it, one buy one!

They are very skilled in bargain.

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Then, I went for shoping some basic supplies.

Well, I tried, but it seems that guy Covid19 was faster.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

We decided to go to park. Because no one was there. And that is good thing these days.

We enjoyed in walking, playing, and sunset.

And visited monument dedicated to fallen fighters in WWII

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

And just when I was thinking that, despite all, we had wonderful day...

We had declared national state of emergency.

Challenging times...

Stay safe. Stay healthy. Stay tuned.

Love you all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booker2020

This is cool, I've done this sort of thing with other groups, that have other specific interests. It's a great way to share experience across space and time.


----------



## stevarad

Yes. And fantastic way to connect people. Even to love them and make friends, although you never saw them in real life..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Covid19 diary, part 3...

Lasto two stories was to much influeced and shaped by covid19 situation. I am affraid that it will be so in next few weeks also 

So because of lockdown and staying home policy, martial law etc, Nomad & Sergei adventures will be more like Nomad & Sergei Covid19 diary. Inside home, or in very limited area.

What to do when you are lock down in house? Well, I know what would I like to do with wife (shame on you, I was thinking on movie nights, and talking about emotions after), but what to do with kids, all day?

But, this weekend, we knew what to do.

Yesterday, it was 7th birthday of my oldest precious.

So first we had to make some cake..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

So, just after breakfast, we had bithday cake and birthday songs..

Just two weeks ago, we had plans for big birthday party in super fancy playing room, with lot of friends, but this is only available option today. And kids are still happy )

Magic of birthdays.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And eating reaaaaally lot of cake, and than presents opening..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Someone used situation, and stole the phone, and disappeared quckly and quietly as ninja.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And we need to go for some supplies. Just wife and me. No kids.

Feeling wild, feeling crazy...

Going to the bookstore also, for mind supplies...Not sure if it will work after weekend, so it had to be done yesterday.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Kids needs fresh air. But we are limited in area in front of house.

Still, you can find nice things there, and spent some energy in jumping and playing.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

After 17h, we can't be on street. Martial law.

So we continued our party inside.

Yeah, disco birthday party.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

It was another good day, despite all around us.

Although, worry inside me slowly transforms in fear.

But, we shall win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

Happy daughter's birthday, stevarad! 

Some of us will also celebrate indoors, without friends... (me in the first days of April).



P.S. When you said 'shopping', I thought I would see wife and you wearing masks!


----------



## stevarad

SunnyOrange said:


> Happy daughter's birthday, stevarad!
> 
> Some of us will also celebrate indoors, without friends... (me in the first days of April).
> 
> P.S. When you said 'shopping', I thought I would see wife and you wearing masks!


Unfortunarely, no masks in the whole country. Apsolutly nowhere, totally shortage. I managed to get few today from my brother.

It is expected that masks will be on our market next week, China is sending tens of millions of them in next days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Great to see the children enjoying themselves.
Keep safe & healthy.


----------



## stevarad

Covid 19 diary, part 4

Yesterday, they decided to be youtube stars and to make youtube clips. In oreder to make them busy with something, it is excellent.

This one was abou LOL dolls. It was funny to watch them how they develope script and story.

Tara (the oldest - celtic name and name of local mountain and river, meaning of name is double - "high tower" and "strong river"), Mirna (middle one - slavic meaning of name is "peacefull" and celltic meaning is "the one I love/kiss") make idea, and start with story, but Iskra (youngest, slavic meaning of name is "sparkle" or beginig of everything) is always there to spoile it, unintentionaly of course.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

This second one was about dinosaurs. Mirna knows EVERYTHING about EVERY dinasour. Even on potty.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

After that, some fun for me. Playing with some strap changing...


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

I hope that lockdown will give me some time to do something with this mess of mostly new arrivals, which I didn't have time to sort or play with.

If you do not have strong stomach, do not look at photos.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Beacuse of the lockdown, National theatre (as many other institutions) is online live streaming plays every night.

This night, it was Tchaikovsky " Nutcracker". We tried to watch ballet ON tv, but problem was because we had ballet IN FRONT of tv.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

And things are getting more complicated, unfortunately..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Covid19 diary, part 5

It is snowing today. We didn't have snow almost at all during winter. And now, when spring has officialy come, and when we need sun to help against virus, it started to snow very strong.

Now, it will be very difficult to keep kids inside. It will be hell full of tears and screams.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour

Why didn't we ever merge this thread with this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sergei-dateless-looking-love-travelling-vostok-part-2-a-5049899.html

Seems like the same exact content ?


----------



## elsoldemayo

Thanks Steverad, your little daily updates warm the heart during these weird times


----------



## stevarad

Fergfour said:


> Why didn't we ever merge this thread with this:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sergei-dateless-looking-love-travelling-vostok-part-2-a-5049899.html
> 
> Seems like the same exact content ?


It is same only for some posts because both watches, Nomad and Sergei are currently at me. It is just crossroad story. After me, they are going on different paths. Same, as they had different paths before.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

elsoldemayo said:


> Thanks Steverad, your little daily updates warm the heart during these weird times


I am very glad because of that 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Have you 'total' lockdown. or can you go outside within your garden? They've locked down the UK now, but own gardens/allotments/exercise (walks, cycle etc.) are OK if in family group


----------



## Fergfour

stevarad said:


> It is same only for some posts because both watches, Nomad and Sergei are currently at me. It is just crossroad story. After me, they are going on different paths. Same, as they had different paths before.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Ahh, that makes sense, thanks for clarifying stevarad. By the way we got snow last night too, about 6-8 inches! Something for the kids to have fun with while school is closed anyway.


----------



## stevarad

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Have you 'total' lockdown. or can you go outside within your garden? They've locked down the UK now, but own gardens/allotments/exercise (walks, cycle etc.) are OK if in family group


Yes, we can go to garden.

Funny, how this Covid19 sh..t reminds us that we are all same, anywhere on the globe, with same problems, stories, fears, hopes...A lot to learn from this recent developments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

stevarad said:


> Yes, we can go to garden.
> 
> Funny, how this Covid19 sh..t reminds us that we are all same, anywhere on the globe, with same problems, stories, fears, hopes...A lot to learn from this recent developments.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes - we're all in the same boat, our fears for our children - my biggest fear is for my sons, eldest who's a petrol station cashier (small kiosk) and the customers are now leaning on the counter, even though he has had an 'exclusion' zone marked, he has MS (multiple sclerosis) and had treatment that removed his antibodies (off shoot from leukemia treatment) a couple of years ago, should be OK by now, but he's still worried. Other son (also has MS) has had his workplace closed down, so he's at home looking after my grandson (and hoping!) while his wife is still serving customers in a food shop.
Keep your family safe.


----------



## Seikogi

haven't checked this thread yet until now. Thanks for all the updates Steva! 

Complete lockdown in Austria as well. Russia is slowly (unfortunately) taking measures though nowhere near the same level as Europe. Had my flight tickets to SPb cancelled for April and life is generally a mess. 
Stay safe and strong everyone!


----------



## stevarad

Covid19 diary, part 6

Last night, thay made a costume party, in order to make fun for themselves, and to look good in front parents...


----------



## stevarad

An slowly, it transformed into real theatre, with story, script, roles... And applause of course.


----------



## thewatchadude

Funny... incredible the resources all these little guys have!
Btw there seems to be a leader in the bunch...


----------



## stevarad

In the morning, they continue with musical festival..










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

thewatchadude said:


> Funny... incredible the resources all these little guys have!
> Btw there seems to be a leader in the bunch...


Yes, Tara is oldest, tallest, strongest, and she thinks that gives her birth right to command and arrange things. The other two, Mirna and Iskra, very often doesn't think so, and consequence is that we have about 20 fights every day.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And later, they produced some TV programme. It was cute, they had TV news, songs, cartoons...Except moment when they started TV news with: "Today 60 people died from coronavirus"..Sh...t.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

We are trying very strong that they don't feel bad vibe arround because of Covid, and to preserve good mood...

I don't know for how long we could do that with success.

Situation is worst every day.

I have to go to work, I work in building with thousands people.They are home. I can bring trouble with me every day.

I think that I need to separate from my family, and I feel devastaded because of that.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Very hard decision to make, both for you and your family - the bright side would be that you could save them from contracting it via you, the dark side, is that if you contracted it from a colleague, weeks spent in hospital away from family. 
The good thing with modern day technology is that with face-time and all the rest of the video messaging apps, you can stay in touch.
Whatever you decide, good luck and stay healthy.


----------



## joecool

Mate, I feel for you.... Having to make such a heart rending decision. 
Your lovely family will no doubt support whatever needs to be done to keep everyone safe. 
This horrendous situation will surely pass in time and everyone will hopefully be closer with their loved ones because of it. 
Look after yourself and all around you as best you can in the meantime.


----------



## stevarad

Thank you both. Decision is made. Only to find some apartment quickly. 

And, yes, it is hard.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Make sure that the apartment has wi-fi - that way, you'll be able to keep in touch without using your phones data.
Good luck!


----------



## mullac2001

Good luck to you Stevarad , stay healthy and stay safe and stay in touch. Our thoughts are with you and your lovely family


----------



## stevarad

Covid19 diary, part 7

Quick update:

I am still at home with family. I will have some free days from work, and after that I will see how the situation will develop - If it would be still hard and complicated I will leave, of course, if it will be better, which is my hope, I will stay home.

But, here, we have finally very nice weather. Ant total lockdown.

We have small back yard behind house, so we decided to make it in playground for kids.

And I had help in building and cleaning...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

So, we build trambolin, kids house, made sand corner, put a lot of toys there...And they even did their best to fill it with colors.

I am satisfied with result.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And after watching photos, I am pretty sure, I have some superheroes with seriouse superpowers, hidden in family...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I hope you all are doing well, and that you are strong and healthy.

World is so upside down this days...

Best regards from Zrenjanin, Serbia, to all of you.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

Can't beat a bit of fresh air and sunshine to lift the spirit in these dark times mate&#55357;&#56898;


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Glad to see all enjoying the sun & good weather - even if at home (far better than the idiots over here, who can't seem to realise that when told to stay at home, it doesn't mean going to the beach/park or wherever to catch up with friends!)


----------



## thewatchadude

stevarad said:


> I hope you all are doing well, and that you are strong and healthy.
> 
> World is so upside down this days...
> 
> Best regards from Zrenjanin, Serbia, to all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


It took me some time to understand this photo


----------



## Rolexplorer

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Glad to see all enjoying the sun & good weather - even if at home (far better than the idiots over here, who can't seem to realise that when told to stay at home, it doesn't mean going to the beach/park or wherever to catch up with friends!)


Same thing going on here in the U.S. (Florida Spring break, etc.) Jeez !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cops have been busy chasing them off and putting THEMSELVES in danger because of idiots!


----------



## stevarad

Covid 19 fiary, part 8

Quick update:

My employer called me, and taled me that, from monday I'll be working from home.

I am very happy because it means that I don't need to move from family ))))

Also, it seems that spreading of this virus is somehow slowed, all are still so cautuos, but good news anyway.

So, as from tomorrow,.I am working from home.

And this is my pinky office 










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

But we still have martial law, state of emergency, lockdown etc...So we are spending our time in home and in back yard.

We are playing in back yard mostly during day (oh how they love chasing bugs and digging worms, seeding flowers and greens), making chaotic workshops for kids in evening, and I must brag loud, that Tara, my preschool firstborn learned both - cyrillic and latinic alphabet, reading and writing.

And thank god, we are all good, strong and healthy.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

We have small back yard, but it' s like salvation in this aituation, I can't imagine how it would be in apartment on the top of skycrapper with three kids.

There we have some apple trees, peach trees, pear trees...

And they all are full of flowers these days.

Beautiful colors.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

It is still super risky situatin, but I think that we can see light on the end of tunel.

Stay strong and healthy and enjoy in big small things.

Love to all of you.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Good to see the blossom - Mother Nature doesn't care about lockdowns, she just carries on - our trees (apple, cherry and peach) are just budding up to flower, though the bees are flying & have been for several weeks, hopefully they're finding enough food.
Seeds are sown, potatoes are in, just got to keep the grass cut and the weeds at bay now.


----------



## Kamburov

No time to post lately, but there's a sweet memory with Nomad. Greetings to all friends around the world! Stay save and healthy, boys and girls!


----------



## stevarad

If you remember my Nomad posts about christmas from january, you may remember that here, for traditional holiday use different calendar (Julian), and that is the reason why we have double of them . Time for easter is also different then for the rest of world. Orthodox christian church(es) around world, use somehow differemt formula for ester timing, which may include Julian calendar (bt not for all orthodox churcjes), but always include some astronomical I don't know what mumbo jumbo, full moon cycle, spring coming, but also and obligatory, time of Jewish Pasha, and that is the main reason of different timing beatwen eastern and western churches. In eastern orthodox christianity is belived that (because of last supper) easter must be after Pasha.

So, in Serbia we have easter today.

Happy easter to all people who celebrate today.

Happy easter to all good pople on planet.

Happy easter to all not so good people also, whit whish to find strenght to be better,

Be safe and healthy all, love world around you,

and best wishes to all, with our traditional easter greeting,

Христос воскресе.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

This song is best ilustration of easter spirit in my country. I am so sorry that you can not understand it.

Every strophe is how people, angels, animals, different part of nature - plants, animals, celebrate.
Music is simple and more contagious than Covid19.






Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Covid19 diary, part 9

Anf this is how it was for us this weekend..

We have total 100% lockdown for holidays. Martal law. Nowhere from house to escape.

Friday and saturday we used for coloring eggs and easter decorations. Family together stuffs.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

We made some traditional style eggs in great respect for holiday that we have...










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

But we also made some eggs in OUR style, and I think they rock!










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

We had even some truly masterpieces like this one. Without help of parents.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Me and wife...










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

This is Pukey. He is important for further development of the story...

And to talk how it is imortant to eat every food which is prepared.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Because we love so much christmas tree,we decided that we will have easter tree. I think that will ne our family tradition. I like idea.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And in night, when they fell in sleep, we secretly prepared "carrot" presents from easter bunny, made maps for places where he will hide toys, eggs and sweets.

Wen we finished carrot plants, packaging other presents and maps,. it was 03.00 AM. we were very tired.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And they wake up, full of energy,and jumping in 06.30!!! OMG!!!
(Photo of the clock on wall is taken more then half hour later.)

They found carrot presents and startet to scream an laugh.

Present were full of candies, but we were lucky that easter bunny left message that first they need to eat breakfast. So lucky. And that is were Pukey jumps in the story also...










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Congrats, good to see the efforts you and your wife are doing to spare the children from the horrible feeling of that virus threat!

And thanks for sharing with us all these nice Serbian traditions. I especially like the one with the Easter tree and the dinosaurs. No doubt it comes from a very very old past...


----------



## stevarad

thewatchadude said:


> Congrats, good to see the efforts you and your wife are doing to spare the children from the horrible feeling of that virus threat!
> 
> And thanks for sharing with us all these nice Serbian traditions. I especially like the one with the Easter tree and the dinosaurs. No doubt it comes from a very very old past...


Thanks. You made me laugh with dinosaurus thing ))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

For brekfast we have boiled eggs. Those colored eggs.

We played traditional game of knocking eggs, and competition of hardest egg. Winner gets broken eggs to eat them and share them.
Nomad's and Sergei's egg was among hardest.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Sad story of Pukey....

This is Pukey. He doen't like world so much. He just love to sit and everyone to leave him alone.

He doesn't like to eat food vith vitamins and minerals. He even doesn't like almost any food. He doesn't like world around much either.

He is somber and grumpy very often.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And this is Smiley.

He eats food which is prepared.

He likes his friends and he is good to them.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

"You stupid people. Just leave me alone! Don't you dare to touch me and to play with me your stupid, stupid knocking games!!!", yelled the Pukey










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

"Oh silly Pukey", sad a little girl, "how not to see you and take you, when I notice you so grreny and grumpy from miles. Come on green friend, let's play"....

"Nooooooooo, waaaaiiit, leaveee meeeee", shouted Pukey, but little girl didn't understand him because he was always making noise of vomiting.

Silly Pukey...










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

So he was a part of massive knocking game with other eggs..

..And what do you think, what was the result of knocking game?










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Smiley, who eats food, vitamins and minerals was strong. His shell was hard!

He stayed safe and happy!









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And grumpy little green Pukey?

Whell, he didn't eat enough good food, so his shell was weak and unhealthy.

His head was broken and hurting so much.

His tushy was in pain, flatten and crushed.

At least, thanks to flatten tushy, he could stand on table without no one's help.

And that is the end of the sad story of Pukey.

Silly Pukey.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

First map was hidden behind easter tree. On every spot where presents from map was hidden, was next map.

After breakfast, they found first map.

And treasure hunt begins.

Oh, what excitment.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

They were excellent tracers and map readers.

Finding everything on the way. Faster then I thought.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Soon, their baskets were full of treasure.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And tramboline?

Well we didn't used it for jumping this time, but for sweats and toys.

Even Nomad and Sergei got part of treasure.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

This is how we comunicate with neighbours during lockdown and rules of social distancing. Simpsons - Flanders way.

We have excellent neighbours. They got present from them also - more eggs and candies.

So they continued to play knocking game and eat even more chocolate in tramboline.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Pfhhouhhh..Believe me that I am tired, and this is just half of day. Right now they are having afternoon sleep, so I have this freedom to upload.

Tomorrow is Mirna's fifth birthday, so stay tuned for more, if you are not tired with this house and family photos (I really don't have any other place for photos available these days).



Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> Pfhhouhhh..Believe me that I am tired, and this is just half of day. Right now they are having afternoon sleep, so I have this freedom to upload.
> 
> Tomorrow is Mirna's fifth birthday, so stay tuned for more, if you are not tired with this house and family photos (I really don't have any other place for photos available these days).
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Hey mate, you have a wonderful family and it's just great to see you and them creating so many fantastic memories for future times. 
If anything can be considered good to come out of this pandemic, then shared moments such as these surely are it..... Keep the diary going mate, because it is surely a tonic in these uncertain times. 
Love and best wishes to you and your family from all of us


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> Hey mate, you have a wonderful family and it's just great to see you and them creating so many fantastic memories for future times.
> If anything can be considered good to come out of this pandemic, then shared moments such as these surely are it..... Keep the diary going mate, because it is surely a tonic in these uncertain times.
> Love and best wishes to you and your family from all of us


Thank you on kind words. 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Covid 19 diary, part 10

Today is Mirna's fifth birthday. This is second birthday in lockdown.

I hope that third one, in june (Iskra's birthday), wil be with virus being defeated.

So, kids helped in preparation, cake and table arranging.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

It is always wonder to see, how simple light of candles, and blowing them, can make such huge magic and joy in childrens eyes.

During cake and candles ceremony, we had some other members of family online present.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Bigger magic is only getting presents and opening them..

And because of COVID situation, this year all are getting some presents for everyones birthday. Of course, birthday girl is getting always one present more, for her special day.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And for the end of todays report, warm greetings from all of us.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

It's lockdown hairstyle, dont judge me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I've broken out the Brylcreem, to slick back the wild locks!


----------



## Kotsov

Turtle Wax for me.


----------



## joecool

This used to be my late father's favourite..... Nice to see someone is making it again under licence
https://clicks.co.za/trugel_hair-gel-50ml/p/60079


----------



## Longjean

I remember that but no one but no one in our family had enough hair to have any use for it!


----------



## stevarad

Covid diary part 11

Change is always necessary, so I builded new toy in back yard couple days ago...










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Btw, just look at this hugging tree..

pure love.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

But new slide was not in use for long, because we had 3-4 days of rain and bad weather.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

So, we had to plan indoor activities.

And training for princess walking is always good idea.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And while we were practicing princess walking downstairs, someone upsters had found secret pandemic suplies of sweets and candies, hidden deep in dark corner of the wardrobe.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## MattBrace

I've had a chance to look back over some pages of Nomad's recent journey, Stevarad you have done an amazing job, in the current world situation your posts are a ray of light, full of fun, creativity, kindness, Love and Hope. I think both watches were destined to find you at this moment in time. 

You are the epitome of what these watches and there journies represent. Best wishes to you and your family. 

Stay safe and well. 
Cheers...


----------



## stevarad

MattBrace said:


> I've had a chance to look back over some pages of Nomad's recent journey, Stevarad you have done an amazing job, in the current world situation your posts are a ray of light, full of fun, creativity, kindness, Love and Hope. I think both watches were destined to find you at this moment in time.
> 
> You are the epitome of what these watches and there journies represent. Best wishes to you and your family.
> 
> Stay safe and well.
> Cheers...


My god. I am red now because of shy. No kidding. Thank you Matt.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Well, you can't keep them in house for too long. Impossible task. Specially because they have very developed hunting instincts and skills...for snail hunting.

They are born hunters. Lok how much they found just in front of house.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And after couple of days of bad weather and rain...Eternal reminder of the allince and promise from up, that there will never be flood again.

Friends, this is no flood. There will be no flood. Soon we will see another rainbow, and walk to the other side of the rainbow where we will found our treasure of freedom and love...










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And of course, after rainbow, sun and fun, and some more company to play with...

Best regards to all from Serbia.

Stay safe and healthy.

This will be over soon.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sekondtime

Looks like they had more of a fun day than I did. Conference calls and stats!


----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> And of course, after rainbow, sun and fun, and some more company to play with...
> 
> Best regards to all from Serbia.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy.
> 
> This will be over soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


joie de vivre indeed!!!!!


----------



## stevarad

I just realized that I started posts with Nomad at post N°121. And this one is post N°418...I never imagined it will be so long. Almost 3/4 of posts are during Nomad's staying at my home. It will be some kind of unintended world record.


----------



## stevarad

Covid19 diary, part 12

So, things are getting better. Martial law is over about 10 days ago. We still have some restrictions and rules of social distancing (what ugly words) of course, but total lockdown is over.

We are starting to enjoy out of house again. Carefully of course.

And this weekend we have one of first important socializing.

In this part of world, "godfathers", and "godfathers" families and relations are very important. Close friends which became godfathers, and their families, become something like close relatives. Tnat connection is established on weddings (something like bestman or bestwoman) and in baptazing kids.

Those relations can last very long. For example, my wifes family has godfather relations with another family more than century. I think more than two century.

In difficult times, you can always to rely on godfather, during happy times, you always share happines.

We have our very good friends here in Zrenjanin. My brother was best man (godfather) on wedding, then I was godfather for one kid, then he for another..etc. Our families are now in special "godfather" relations

And now, after lockdown, it was time for baptazing third kid, beautiful princess named Lenka.

Usally, this would be big celebrations, with lot of people, music, food and drinking but because of Covid, we had much better and very pleasant small amd cosy celebration.

But, let's rock...

(Oh, how I like those word, didn't use them for some time an I was missing them)









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

First, we gatherd at their home in morning, and after some time, we went all together to church.

This small white fairy is Lenka. And that was her day for baptizing.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And someone took her first selfies in car on the way...

I noticed this only after, when I was choosing photos for this posts ))










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

This is church of Introduction of Virgin Mary. One of many churches here. Builded in 1777.

Painted inside by some famouse painters here. Look how beautiful is inside, Like you entered in some wonderful color book or comic book.

Also, in church yard there is playground for kids so you can amuse them there or/and take them outside if they can't be too long inside church.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Although you can't see them in these photos, there are Nomad and Sergei participating in the holy baptismal service.

I think this will be something very unique in their world joruney.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Someone is wild even in church...Can't beat nature... 









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

After service, we get back to their home. Kids enjoyed in trambooline and making masterpieces of playdoh









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And we enjoyed in one of the best rakia that I have ever tasted in my life, made from apricot and quince. It was homemade. Apricot rakia was made just one day before Lenka's birth in intention to use it on this occasion.

For thise who doesn't know, rakia is traditional strong alcohol drink from this part of world, made from fruits. Hits very fast and strong 









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

The delights of home cooking...Much better than any restaurant.

Home made soup, barbicue, and a LOT of creamy cakes.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And can you believe that after that we went for some ice cream.

I think we are hungry of everything after lockdown, just to be somewhwre out of home.

It was nice day.

Hope you enjoyed in another small - big family story.

Stay tuned for some more, before Nomad departure to California and Sergei to Belgium. That day will come 









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bogray57

Wonderful set of photos...looks like a lovely day! Although the tradition is not quite as deep here in the USA, I stood up many years ago as godfather to a girl who has now grown into a beautiful young lady...so I can relate a little bit to your day. Cheers!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

And a great day was had by all from the look of it.
Glad to hear things are getting back to normal for yourselves


----------



## longstride

Yes I think everything is starting to loosen up a bit - sun is shining. Getting warmer, Covid has started to decline - all good news.


----------



## MattBrace

Hello to all,

Stevarad has asked me to update the Nomad situation, it could soon be possible for the watch to move on to a new host.

An updated list is attached. longstride please contact Stevarad to discuss if you would like to host next and the Postal logistics.

Also if anyone would like to be added to the list now is the time to step forward. 

Cheers...

5. longstride
6. 24hr
7. bogray57
8. Father of five
9. kiwi.bloke
10. SuffolkGerryW
11. columela


----------



## joecool

Gotta admit Steverad has done a fantastic job at keeping all visitors to this thread upbeat and encouraging a positive vibe about life despite the Covid-19 situation....... Many thanks mate!


----------



## Kotsov

joecool said:


> Gotta admit Steverad has done a fantastic job at keeping all visitors to this thread upbeat and encouraging a positive vibe about life despite the Covid-19 situation....... Many thanks mate!


Very true. Well said.


----------



## bogray57

joecool said:


> Gotta admit Steverad has done a fantastic job at keeping all visitors to this thread upbeat and encouraging a positive vibe about life despite the Covid-19 situation....... Many thanks mate!


Absolutely...and he has set the bar very high for the rest of us on that list to try to do as well!


----------



## longstride

I will reach out to Steverad - and I agree the bar has been set very high!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

bogray57 said:


> Absolutely...and he has set the bar very high for the rest of us on that list to try to do as well!


Too true, obviously not sure when he'll get to me, but I'm starting to rack my brain as to where to take him!


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Too true, obviously not sure when he'll get to me, but I'm starting to rack my brain as to where to take him!


To see the northern folk?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> SuffolkGerryW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too true, obviously not sure when he'll get to me, but I'm starting to rack my brain as to where to take him!
> 
> 
> 
> To see the northern folk?
Click to expand...

What - over the border? 🤪Was bad enough crossing it for work!🤣😂🤣
(For those not in the 'know' old jokes/rivalry regarding Norfolk (North Folk) & Suffolk (South Folk) these are usually good natured, unless football is involved!)


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Too true, obviously not sure when he'll get to me, but I'm starting to rack my brain as to where to take him!


To see the northern folk?


----------



## stevarad

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Too true, obviously not sure when he'll get to me, but I'm starting to rack my brain as to where to take him!


Just show local places. There are so many beauty in local places which we forgot how beautiful they are because we see them every day.

Everything from Nomad and Sergei stories is local, nothing far away.

Btw, thank you all on kind words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> To see the northern folk?


How? A duplicate 3hrs apart!!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> How? A duplicate 3hrs apart!!


Must be a record!


----------



## joecool

Kotsov said:


> How? A duplicate 3hrs apart!!


----------



## stevarad

Nomad & Sergei Final season - last episode.

Well my friends, I think this will definetly be last together adventure of Nomad & Sergei. As postal services satrted to function (almost) normally, it is time for them to continue their world traveling. First, Nomad will go to sunny California to our friend Longstride. I will keep Sergei maybe week or two more, because I feel he needs his own adventures, as Nomad had on the beginnig...If it is ok with Mario and Lowiq.

Stay tuned in next day or two as I upload some of many photos and story about their last togehter adventure.

(it sounds almost sad when hear those words in my ears)...


I saved something very special for the end.





Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I live in very flat part of the world. You can almost became flat earther here. This is agricultural area. And everyyyyyyyyyything so flat, fields and arable lands, so far as your eyes can reach.

Just look at photos.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

But here, there is one very special place. It is like god himself cut of piece of Amazonia, and put it in fields of wheats and corns.
It is called "Carska bara" in serbian, which would be something like "Imperial swamp" or "Imperial pond" in english.

I decided to go there on some walking through forest and boating with my gang...

But first.... Wrist check!!!!!

And let's rock!!









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

When I said it is piece of Amazonia, it was not joke or exaggeration.

It is one of the richest places in Europe when we are talking about flora and phauna in Europe. Great number of animals - from eagles, rare fishes to wilde cats.

Imperial swamp is best known for birds - this is place with gretest number of bird spieces in Europe - today 250 of them, including some rearest. All cpieces of europian herons are here for example. Big cormorants.Eagles...

And water, trees and bushes...Real Amazonia!

This place is so important for wild life and unique that it is under protection of world Ramsar convention.

If you ever come in my hometown, this is one of places where I will take you.

If you enjoy in untouched nature, love trees or animals, love healthy life, this is place for you.

First you need to park car somewhere, and then go there by walking, through beautiful green tree-tunnel road, and then you are entering in completely different world.

Hundress of swans an geese on nearby pond welcomed us..










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

First you will see nice picnic area as nice and gentle welcome. You can stay only here if you want.

But we decided not to be here for long. Nature is waiting. 









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

We wanted to go on boat. It is superb experience. But it was nice sunny day, and all seats were previously booked.

So no place for us. Little kid's crying as consequence of course.

So we went in forest, walking and exploring by water. Family of jungle explorers.

We will back tomorrow for boat.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

As you go deeper, forest and swamp are wilder and more beautiful.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

green, flowers and water everywhere...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Aftre several hours of being jungle explorers, we were officaly dead...

It was time to get back on picnic place for nice fruits refreshment.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

It is forbiden to pick flowers there. I really don't know how this flowers find way to those small hands (I really dont). When I looked back when we were going to car, flowers were in hands. I just hope it was out of the protected area. Anyway, she is so cute that I believe everything would be forgiven..










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

After that, we went for coffe and cakes in nearby Castle Ecka. It is 200 years old Castle builded in english style. It was residence of powerful grafs (counts) but today it is hotel and reastaurant. Beautiful one. It has huge and nice park in back yard.

During history, many famous and important figures were guests of the grafs in castle. One of the most famous is composer Franz List. He even played as 9 year wonder child on opening of castle in 1820.

If you ever come in Zrenjanin, I will take you here also.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Place for relaxing..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

That was end of day one.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Day two.

We had to go back to Imperial swamp. I promised kids boat. It was ugly weather in morning, but we had. You know how strong it is when you promise to kids? And how bad it can be if you don't keep your word....

Well, let's rock!










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

One of the advantage of ugly weather is that we were only one there, and boat was just for us ))

Now relax, and enjoy in this piece of Amazonia an in explorer spirit.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

What fantastic days, out, certainly eye-opening posts you certainly have some wonderful places to go, and a wonderful family to spend the time with (hopefully your daughter won't be caught 😂😁)


----------



## stevarad

Greates number of bird spieces here in whole Europe. Some are very rare. And big.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Really wonderful feeling and experience. Please, come here, I will be very glad to be good host and take you here.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Photo with the rangers and then we are going to the car.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Aaaaaand she did it again. But this time I am almost 99% sure it was out of protected area 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

After that, we went to lunch to nearby restaurant "Trophy". It is nice etno restaurant with mini zoo an kids playground.

Of course, just come, an I will take you here 










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Traditional serbian domestic animal from south America


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

And of course, lunch...










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

And this was not the end of the day. They wanted again to castle. So castle it is.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

It was very bad weather in the morning. So it was risky to go But promise is a promise. As you can see, it was nice weather later. We stayed almost up to evening.

This was beautiful two days.

This was last Nomad & Sergei adventure (I hope there will be no more some world apocalypse as reason for delay).

Hope you enjoyed as I enjoyed in storytelling.

Anyone feels sadness?

I do.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker

Thank you for sharing your adventures!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Not many good things have come from the pandemic, but the adventures of Nomad, Sergei and your lovely family are definetly one of the postivies.


----------



## joecool

What a fantastic couple of day's for you and your lovely family. 
A very fitting end to Nomad's adventure with you...... No need to feel sad,his adventures will continue as no doubt will yours my friend!


----------



## stevarad

It is that kind of sadness when something is over, when there is an end, when someone leaving. You know there is an end, that leaving is good, positive and must, but anyway you feel something as sadness because something is over.



Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bogray57

Fantastic last adventures with Nomad! Always bittersweet at the end of a journey...sad to see it end, but excitement about the next adventure to come. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MattBrace

Thanks for the stories, pictures and memorable moments. 

A ray of light in a dark time. Your place in Nomads history is assured. 

Cheers...


----------



## stevarad

Well friends,

Nomad started his journey to California.

But not before this.

I had to take him out of package for this one occasion, so I waited for this before sending.
It is Iskra's third birthday!

It wouldn't be fair not to participate in her birthday, because he was there for Tara's and Mirna's birthdays.

So, Nomad & Sergei had one last socializing together.

First, we had small family gathering inside house.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

I asked them...No I ordered them not to eat cake before official cutting the cake, with my fierce and powerful voice. I was scary and dangerous, telling them about consequences!

They listened.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Nomad & Sergei started magic of candle and lights..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Tara, oldest one, is seven years. So, in september, she is starting with school.

And that means pre-school vaccination.

So, after party, we went to ambulance. Nomad and Sergei was there, to support and figh the fear.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Day after was one of rare sunny days, so we made outdoor birthday party for friends, in front of house. Also good because of still existing Covid19 risks.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And again..

Do not touch the cake, or there will be consequences!!!

Of course they listened again. Good children.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

And now... go for it...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

It was nice party.

But after that, Nomad had to get back to package.

This is officaly last photo of Srrgei and Nomad being together. I amde it in post office, while waiting in line to send Nomad to sunny California.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Buy, buy Nomad. I wish you great adventures and nice time in California. I never have been there, I hope I will, but just in case, have a fun for me too.



Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## antilucem

Posted in error


----------



## mullac2001

Well done for taking good care of them Stevarad and thanks for sharing your wonderfull adventures. Hopefully they will start on their joourney back to some normality for all of us


----------



## MattBrace

Nomad's on the move to his next host!

Would you like to be added to the hosting list? Yes Yes I hear you say!

Then step forward Comrades, Nomad needs YOU!

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

5. longstride (up next)
6. 24hr
7. bogray57
8. Father of five
9. kiwi.bloke
10. SuffolkGerryW
11. columela
12. ????


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> And again..
> 
> Do not touch the cake, or there will be consequences!!!
> 
> Of course they listened again. Good children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Was her birthday today? If so I have the same. The summer equinox more or less.


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Was her birthday today? If so I have the same. The summer equinox more or less.


Not today. Few days ago.

But happy birthday, dear friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Here is a glimpse into the future.


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> Not today. Few days ago.
> 
> But happy birthday, dear friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

And it's solstice not equinox. What an idiot I am


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Here is a glimpse into the future.


Mu stomach hurts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker

Thank you very much for sharing your wonderful adventures with Nomad and Sergei. Nomad and Sergei know the best time is family and friends and cake time!


----------



## longstride

OK Nomad fans, 'Nomad' has successfully negotiated yet another international transit and has arrived safely in Los Angeles. A fuller, more detailed update will be posted in the next day or two.

Regards all - Longstride.


----------



## stevarad

stevarad said:


> Day after was one of rare sunny days, so we made outdoor birthday party for friends, in front of house. Also good because of still existing Covid19 risks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


A lot of photos is missing from thread, after site reconfiguration. Although they are all in tapatalk app. So if you want full story, with all photos, use tapatalk for now, until issue is solved (if ever).


----------



## stevarad

longstride said:


> OK Nomad fans, 'Nomad' has successfully negotiated yet another international transit and has arrived safely in Los Angeles. A fuller, more detailed update will be posted in the next day or two.
> 
> Regards all - Longstride.


Happy to hear that. Can't wait to see adventures from sunny California.


----------



## DocTone

MattBrace said:


> 5. longstride (up next)
> 6. 24hr
> 7. bogray57
> 8. Father of five
> 9. kiwi.bloke
> 10. SuffolkGerryW
> 11. columela
> 12. ????


If ok, so add me to the list, please.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

longstride said:


> OK Nomad fans, 'Nomad' has successfully negotiated yet another international transit and has arrived safely in Los Angeles. A fuller, more detailed update will be posted in the next day or two.
> 
> Regards all - Longstride.


Glad to hear that he's arrived, looking forward to reading of his adventures


----------



## MattBrace

List update.

5. longstride (current host)
6. 24hr
7. bogray57
8. Father of five
9. kiwi.bloke
10. SuffolkGerryW
11. columela
12. DocTone
13. ?????


----------



## longstride

Still yet to nail down an 'official' arrival post but in the meantime here is Ivan Nomad with several of his newly found friends...










Bob Smith with Ivan Nomad.










Ivan Nomad with James Newmark.










Nomad the travelling 3133 is certainly a good looking watch. Here I have updated his strap to a Gray Eulit Kristall which certainly seems to blend nicely with the dial color.

Now the eagle eyed amongst you have noticed a slight 'fogging' on the crystal. Here in California - Summer has certainly arrived and the temprature over the last two days has been 94 and 91 degreees farenheight (34 - 32 degrees Celsius) anywhere you go there is heat outside and airconditioning inside so the temprature differential is responsible.

I think I will put Nomad in some dry rice for 24hrs with the crown pulled out to reduce the humidity inside the case and stop the problem.

Update to follow....Cheers - long stride.


----------



## stevarad

Looking great on new strap...

I hope you will enjoy in other stuffs from package, specially in those small glasses


----------



## longstride

Stevarad - when I get in my official ‘arrival’ post I will toast Nomads arrival with the glasses and some Limoncello! Cheers A. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

The 'Fogging' problem...










Decent into the dry rice......crown pulled out.....let the de-humidifying begin!



























Result....24 hours later!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Nice to see the defogging worked, now his adventures can continue


----------



## stevarad

longstride said:


> The 'Fogging' problem...
> 
> View attachment 15342207
> 
> 
> Decent into the dry rice......crown pulled out.....let the de-humidifying begin!
> 
> View attachment 15342198
> 
> 
> View attachment 15342199
> 
> View attachment 15342201
> 
> 
> Result....24 hours later!
> 
> View attachment 15342235


Wow. I didn't know for that solution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

Works when you drop your cell phone in the sink or worse the toilet. Three day in the rice and your back in business


----------



## longstride

Nomad looks good on leather too....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Nomad is so cool, he looks good whatever he wears...... That's also the reason you encountered fogging..... He's so cool, he's Ice cold!



longstride said:


> Nomad looks good on leather too....
> 
> View attachment 15342984
> 
> View attachment 15342986
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

OK so an 'Official Arrival' post, that I have finally found time for...

Nomad arrived on the evening of Monday the 6th.....just prior to the arrival my son helped me to shave my Covid-19 beard....


























































































...My Turn.....!










I shot a very similar spread five years ago....









So after "The Shave Pt 2" ....the doorbell rang and Nomad was here after a couple of weeks in transit.

Stevarad did a fantastic job as host and gave all of us a great feeling for the springtime beauty of Serbia and also such a warm welcome into his family life.

I am not even about to try match Stevarad's fantastic effort but hopefully I can throw some interesting snapshots your way as we go along.

I'm based here in Los Angeles and often I am travelling both Interstate and Internationally but as with many I have been a homebody in the age of Covid-19.

When Nomad arrived from Serbia, Stevan had included a couple of shot pipes/glasses and a very nice rustic diary which my Son is trying to lay claim to.









The 3133 Poljot is a handsome well finished watch....having a satisfying blend of finishes and details, its going to be fun wearing this over the next month or two.



















Hanging around with some Soviet and post Soviet friends...










So with that I toast 'Nomad's' arrival from Serbia and his stay in SoCal....










....Živeli (Cheers!) with Limoncello on a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

And so Nomads adventures continue


----------



## stevarad

longstride said:


> OK so an 'Official Arrival' post, that I have finally found time for...
> 
> Nomad arrived on the evening of Monday the 6th.....just prior to the arrival my son helped me to shave my Covid-19 beard....
> 
> View attachment 15345770
> 
> 
> View attachment 15345771
> 
> 
> View attachment 15345773
> 
> View attachment 15345774
> 
> 
> View attachment 15345775
> 
> 
> View attachment 15345776
> 
> 
> View attachment 15345777
> 
> 
> View attachment 15345778
> 
> 
> View attachment 15345779
> 
> 
> View attachment 15345781
> 
> 
> ...My Turn.....!
> 
> View attachment 15345782
> 
> 
> I shot a very similar spread five years ago....
> View attachment 15345786
> 
> 
> So after "The Shave Pt 2" ....the doorbell rang and Nomad was here after a couple of weeks in transit.
> 
> Stevarad did a fantastic job as host and gave all of us a great feeling for the springtime beauty of Serbia and also such a warm welcome into his family life.
> 
> I am not even about to try match Stevarad's fantastic effort but hopefully I can throw some interesting snapshots your way as we go along.
> 
> I'm based here in Los Angeles and often I am travelling both Interstate and Internationally but as with many I have been a homebody in the age of Covid-19.
> 
> When Nomad arrived from Serbia, Stevan had included a couple of shot pipes/glasses and a very nice rustic diary which my Son is trying to lay claim to.
> View attachment 15345803
> 
> 
> The 3133 Poljot is a handsome well finished watch....having a satisfying blend of finishes and details, its going to be fun wearing this over the next month or two.
> 
> View attachment 15345804
> 
> 
> View attachment 15345805
> 
> 
> Hanging around with some Soviet and post Soviet friends...
> 
> View attachment 15345808
> 
> 
> So with that I toast 'Nomad's' arrival from Serbia and his stay in SoCal....
> 
> View attachment 15345821
> 
> 
> ....Živeli (Cheers!) with Limoncello on a Sunday afternoon!


Živeli!

And beard suits you very well, just to say....

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## longstride

Hmmm......spent quite a few hour outdoors today, it's got up into the 90's and wouldn't you know it the when I arrived home I found that the fogging is back, so my 'dry rice' solution has only partially worked.

I'm fairly certain that coming from the milder cooler European climate to the hot dry weather of SoCal is making the humidity in the case condense on the crystal, the casebook seems to be free of any condensation.



















I guess its going to have to go back into the dry rice in the evenings - see if we cant get the humidity down...!


----------



## stevarad

Any good news?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## longstride

I think overall - very good news - I reached out to Matt Brace the owner of 'Nomad' and highlighted the moisture/condensation problem.

I did not want to remove the case back without his OK. He said that he was happy for me to remove the case back in order to dehumidify the watch, so that's what I did.










So even though the watch was running fine with or without the moisture - long term moisture will damage all of the watches internal components.

After removing the case back I placed the watch is a finely woven (but stiff) calico bag (to make sure that no rice entered the case) then buried him in the dry rice for 18 hours.

This morning I re-fitted the case back - gave him an extra wind (he was still ticking after the rice) and wore him all day today - no more condensation & no worries Nomad continues to run like a dream.

Today we went to....










Unfortunately with the resurgence of COVID-19 the museum has limited access (no entry into the hangers) but luckily we were able to see several aircraft close up....










......including a Mitsubishi Zero, P-51 Mustang's.....










.....a 'Red Baron' Fokker DR-1 Tri-place...



















F-86 Sabre and importantly one of the very few flying MiG-15's in the US.




























...and as you can see this MiG-15 still has its twin 23mm cannons and the big daddy 37mm bomber killer cannon.










A T-33 (trainer version of the P-80) America's first jet fighter...that was totally outclassed in Korea by the Mig-15.










...and hiding back there (between the tail of the Zero and the nose of the FW-190) is a WWII Russian Yak-3, probably the best fighter the Russians developed during the war. Anyway it was a fun excursion....

The good news is that Nomad is back in good health and running like a champ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

What a place to have on your doorstep, we used to get spitfires flying over here, as there was a restoration company based just up the road, and the only way to test them is to fly them, but they've moved, so it's now a rarity to see one


----------



## stevarad

longstride said:


> I think overall - very good news - I reached out to Matt Brace the owner of 'Nomad' and highlighted the moisture/condensation problem.
> 
> I did not want to remove the case back without his OK. He said that he was happy for me to remove the case back in order to dehumidify the watch, so that's what I did.
> 
> View attachment 15351343
> 
> 
> So even though the watch was running fine with or without the moisture - long term moisture will damage all of the watches internal components.
> 
> After removing the case back I placed the watch is a finely woven (but stiff) calico bag (to make sure that no rice entered the case) then buried him in the dry rice for 18 hours.
> 
> This morning I re-fitted the case back - gave him an extra wind (he was still ticking after the rice) and wore him all day today - no more condensation & no worries Nomad continues to run like a dream.
> 
> Today we went to....
> 
> View attachment 15351346
> 
> 
> Unfortunately with the resurgence of COVID-19 the museum has limited access (no entry into the hangers) but luckily we were able to see several aircraft close up....
> 
> View attachment 15351352
> 
> 
> ......including a Mitsubishi Zero, P-51 Mustang's.....
> 
> View attachment 15351356
> 
> 
> .....a 'Red Baron' Fokker DR-1 Tri-place...
> 
> View attachment 15351358
> 
> 
> View attachment 15351362
> 
> 
> F-86 Sabre and importantly one of the very few flying MiG-15's in the US.
> 
> View attachment 15351363
> 
> 
> View attachment 15351364
> 
> 
> View attachment 15351365
> 
> 
> ...and as you can see this MiG-15 still has its twin 23mm cannons and the big daddy 37mm bomber killer cannon.
> 
> View attachment 15351387
> 
> 
> A T-33 (trainer version of the P-80) America's first jet fighter...that was totally outclassed in Korea by the Mig-15.
> 
> View attachment 15351388
> 
> 
> ...and hiding back there (between the tail of the Zero and the nose of the FW-190) is a WWII Russian Yak-3, probably the best fighter the Russians developed during the war. Anyway it was a fun excursion....
> 
> The good news is that Nomad is back in good health and running like a champ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would.put 10likes if possible!!!! 

Adventures continue...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

What a great start to Nomad's trip to Arizona! 
Seems like Nomad has a hankering for another go in a MiG  
I also would like to award 10 likes if I could.


----------



## MattBrace




----------



## longstride

joecool said:


> What a great start to Nomad's trip to Arizona!
> Seems like Nomad has a hankering for another go in a MiG
> I also would like to award 10 likes if I could.


Actually Joecool I'm in California. But I appreciate the sentiment.

My son pointed something very interesting to me on the way back from 'Planes of Fame'.

There was as n F-100 Super Sabre that was used in Vietnam, and was almost shot down by a SAM. The SAM exploded behind the F-100 and badly damaged the tail.

The aircraft ended up getting shipped back to the States but was not repaired but put into desert storage.

The museum acquired the aircraft from desert storage in the 70's and have it on static display.










Photo from the Net.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Bet that pilot jumped when the sam went off!, All credit to him for keeping control and landing it


----------



## joecool

I wonder if modern day fighters could handle such damage and keep flying?


----------



## longstride

Have started wearing 'Nomad' on a Bund strap, to stop moisture from perspiration getting into the case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columela

longstride said:


> I think overall - very good news - I reached out to Matt Brace the owner of 'Nomad' and highlighted the moisture/condensation problem.
> 
> I did not want to remove the case back without his OK. He said that he was happy for me to remove the case back in order to dehumidify the watch, so that's what I did.
> 
> View attachment 15351343
> 
> 
> So even though the watch was running fine with or without the moisture - long term moisture will damage all of the watches internal components.
> 
> After removing the case back I placed the watch is a finely woven (but stiff) calico bag (to make sure that no rice entered the case) then buried him in the dry rice for 18 hours.
> 
> This morning I re-fitted the case back - gave him an extra wind (he was still ticking after the rice) and wore him all day today - no more condensation & no worries Nomad continues to run like a dream.
> 
> Today we went to....
> 
> View attachment 15351346
> 
> 
> Unfortunately with the resurgence of COVID-19 the museum has limited access (no entry into the hangers) but luckily we were able to see several aircraft close up....
> 
> View attachment 15351352
> 
> 
> ......including a Mitsubishi Zero, P-51 Mustang's.....
> 
> View attachment 15351356
> 
> 
> .....a 'Red Baron' Fokker DR-1 Tri-place...
> 
> View attachment 15351358
> 
> 
> View attachment 15351362
> 
> 
> F-86 Sabre and importantly one of the very few flying MiG-15's in the US.
> 
> View attachment 15351363
> 
> 
> View attachment 15351364
> 
> 
> View attachment 15351365
> 
> 
> ...and as you can see this MiG-15 still has its twin 23mm cannons and the big daddy 37mm bomber killer cannon.
> 
> View attachment 15351387
> 
> 
> A T-33 (trainer version of the P-80) America's first jet fighter...that was totally outclassed in Korea by the Mig-15.
> 
> View attachment 15351388
> 
> 
> ...and hiding back there (between the tail of the Zero and the nose of the FW-190) is a WWII Russian Yak-3, probably the best fighter the Russians developed during the war. Anyway it was a fun excursion....
> 
> The good news is that Nomad is back in good health and running like a champ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic report. What a well suited place for Nomad.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

longstride said:


> Have started wearing 'Nomad' on a Bund strap, to stop moisture from perspiration getting into the case.
> 
> View attachment 15357989
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks.excellent!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## longstride

Any guess as to where we went today...










...the Weyland-Yutani Corporation is not correct...










...time moved slowly...




























...it felt like Queing for a Disneyland ride.....but it wasn't....










....yes, yes followers of Nomad we went to stand in line at a Mega Corporation in order to give them some hard earned $$$....










I suppose it didn't take as long as it felt but nonetheless - I for one am over standing in Covid que's.


----------



## longstride

Nomad with a Covid suspect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Did you ever hear of the film 'The Music Box' starring Laurel and Hardy?










...so 'The Music Box' won an Academy award in 1932 for the best short feature film for that year - it became known as one of their greatest works...

As a kid - my Dad had an 8mm movie projector and on Summer nights he would set it up in the back yard and we would watch all kinds of old silent movie's starring Chaplin, Keaton and of course Laurel and Hardy.

The Music Box was one of our favourites.....so I thought a fun outing may be to go to the location where it was made.










No doubt a lot has changed in Silverlake since since 1932......but those Steps are the same as they always were...














































So my son and I took Nomad along for a visit...



















Every year for the last 25 years they have a re-enactment in mid October of the boy's getting the music box up the steps...I hope that the tradition continues this year...(Damn that Covid-19)....










Here's Ollie back in the day...










So for those who need a refresher or those that have never seen it, here's 'The Music Box' starring Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy....Enjoy!


----------



## stevarad

Oh what nice story.
Laurel and Hardy was one of my favorites in childhood also. Everything about them - movies, comics, cartoons...

I wonder, where will you take us next...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Great day out - lovely location (see that the area has 'grown', and the open space has gone) hopefully the re-enactment will take place. 
Think that I must have seen all of their films at some point. The cartoons I wasn't too impressed with - though a lifelong fan of Looney Tunes, and Tom and Jerry (originals, not the 're-makes')
Stay safe


----------



## AaParker

longstride said:


> Did you ever hear of the film 'The Music Box' starring Laurel and Hardy?
> 
> View attachment 15367849
> 
> 
> ...so 'The Music Box' won an Academy award in 1932 for the best short feature film for that year - it became known as one of their greatest works...
> 
> As a kid - my Dad had an 8mm movie projector and on Summer nights he would set it up in the back yard and we would watch all kinds of old silent movie's starring Chaplin, Keaton and of course Laurel and Hardy.
> 
> The Music Box was one of our favourites.....so I thought a fun outing may be to go to the location where it was made.
> 
> View attachment 15367852
> 
> 
> No doubt a lot has changed in Silverlake since since 1932......but those Steps are the same as they always were...
> 
> View attachment 15367853
> 
> 
> View attachment 15367861
> 
> 
> View attachment 15367854
> 
> 
> View attachment 15367855
> 
> 
> View attachment 15367856
> 
> 
> So my son and I took Nomad along for a visit...
> 
> View attachment 15367857
> 
> 
> View attachment 15367858
> 
> 
> Every year for the last 25 years they have a re-enactment in mid October of the boy's getting the music box up the steps...I hope that the tradition continues this year...(Damn that Covid-19)....
> 
> View attachment 15367860
> 
> 
> Here's Ollie back in the day...
> 
> View attachment 15367863
> 
> 
> So for those who need a refresher or those that have never seen it, here's 'The Music Box' starring Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy....Enjoy!


It looks like everyone had a great time (well as long as you were not moving a music box)! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## longstride

About 20 years ago, Hollywood & Highland......became modern Hollywood's attempt to capture the romance and nostalgia of the roaring teen's and twenty's.....well certainly the way that the Hollywood Chamber of Commerce likes to be seen by the massed tourists.










It's a large complex incorporating restaurants, shopping, cinemas, theatres and fronted by the Hollywood 'Walk of Fame'.



















...these two previous shots are typical of the sorts of crowds seen in the summer...

Of course this summer is a little different! Good ol' Covid has seen to that...the 'Walk of Fame' just doesn't have the crowds!



















...you may find a favorite Star or two...




























....and even Hot Spots like the ElCapitan where Disney launch all of their Summer Blockbusters is dead...



















...the ever present Superheros are pretty thin on the ground these days (apparently Covid can get them too).










...so regrettably, Batman, Spiderman, Wonder Woman, The Flash, The Phantom, Bat Girl, Superman and those pesky Minion's.....all are self isolating so I couldn't share any hand shakes or high fives.

The interior courtyard of the complex borrowed several design Que's from the Classic movie 'Babylon' from the 1920's.





































a









...and there in the Distance is.....the Hollywood sign.










.....see it? OK let's try again...










Anyway after cooking a few brain cells in the summer heat, it was time to retreat to some air-conditioned comfort. PS: Nomad says Hello!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looks pretty empty, all you need is a few tumbleweeds rolling about to make it a movie set for a disaster film (or, for a modern one, a few zombies)!  
Great pictures, drives the international situation home though 
Stay safe.


----------



## stevarad

Yes, empty, but that makes chance for nice photos 
In every situation, find something good 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ticonderoga

MattBrace said:


> List update.
> 
> 5. longstride (current host)
> 6. 24hr
> 7. bogray57
> 8. Father of five
> 9. kiwi.bloke
> 10. SuffolkGerryW
> 11. columela
> 12. DocTone
> 13. ?????


Hi all. I'd like to get on the list. I'm in no hurry if you want to coordinate by region.

My references:
The travelling Vostok, who wants it?








Commander Yuri, world travelling Russian watch - who...


Following in the footsteps of threads, "The Travelling Vostok, who wants it?" and "Meet 'Roman': World Travelling Poljot 3133," I decided to set free an extra watch that I have. I will be mailing this watch out - to whoever wants it - and ask only that the new recipient take the watch around...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## MattBrace

Updated List,

5. longstride (current host)
6. 24hr
7. bogray57
8. Father of five
9. kiwi.bloke
10. SuffolkGerryW
11. columela
12. DocTone
13. Ticonderoga

Cheers...


----------



## longstride

Name: Nomad.
Type: Poljot - 3133. 
Occupation: Traveler/Timekeeper 
Nationality: Russian
Initial Port of Departure: UK.
Current Location: LA California. 
Age: Mid 40's
Likes: Visiting interesting places.
Dislikes: Inactivity and watch boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

excellent photo

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

stevarad said:


> excellent photo
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Very atmospheric.


----------



## longstride

OK - so we did a short trip down to the City of Carson. On the way back we had to do it.....we hit Randy's Donut's!

Randy's has been around since the 1950's....it's near the Airport, open 24/7 and serves probably the best Donuts anywhere ever!

Yes, this is where Ironman sat in the donut hole eating a donut in Ironman 2.






So its pretty non-descript building apart from the giant Donut on the roof, owned by the one family till 1984 and bought and still owned by another family till today....Randy's is an LA Classic....though too many Donuts will leave you looking like 'Jabba the Hut'.



















We came .....we chose ....we ate!!



















Randy's classic basic Donut is the 'raised and glazed' - simple but absolutely the best.










The 'Raised and Glazed' the official Donut of 'Nomad' the travelling 3133......Hahaha!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mmmm, might just have to introduce Nomad to the UKs doughnuts - a completely different beasty to the American type (ours don't have holes in the middle, but have (traditionally) jam inside, can get custard, apple or chocolate filled ones as well.
How strange, we've got back to cakes!


----------



## stevarad

Yes, cakes are inevitable. They will mark Nomad's path ))

If somehow there would be some birthday and candles in LA...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker

longstride said:


> View attachment 15384721
> 
> 
> OK - so we did a short trip down to the City of Carson. On the way back we had to do it.....we hit Randy's Donut's!
> 
> Randy's has been around since the 1950's....it's near the Airport, open 24/7 and serves probably the best Donuts anywhere ever! Yes, this is where Ironman sat in the donut hole eating a donut in Ironman 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its pretty non-descript building apart from the giant Donut on the roof, owned by the one family till 1984 and bought and still owned by another family till today....Randy's is an LA Classic....though too many Donuts will leave you looking like 'Jabba the Hut'.
> 
> View attachment 15384725
> 
> 
> View attachment 15384726
> 
> 
> We came .....we chose ....we ate!!
> 
> View attachment 15384728
> 
> 
> View attachment 15384727
> 
> 
> Randy's classic basic Donut is the 'raised and glazed' - simple but absolutely the best.
> 
> View attachment 15384750
> 
> 
> The 'Raised and Glazed' the official Donut of 'Nomad' the travelling 3133......Hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 15384759


Raised and Glazed, ha. That looks like a lot of fun; now I'm hungry for a donut! ?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

stevarad said:


> Yes, cakes are inevitable. They will mark Nomad's path ))
> 
> If somehow there would be some birthday and candles in LA...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Well, he's missed cake & candles here - unless he takes 365 days to get here!  As for candles, I'll need to warn the local fire service beforehand!


----------



## MattBrace

Updated List,

5. longstride (current host)

6. bogray57
7. Father of five
8. kiwi.bloke
9. SuffolkGerryW
10. columela
11. DocTone
12. Ticonderoga
13. 24hr

Cheers...


----------



## stevarad

Good to see that list is growing 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## longstride

Getting ready for dinner....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Nomad - at Eskrima practice...!



















...working on the basic 12...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Does 'Nike Ajax' or 'Nike Hercules' mean anything to you...here's a little known but important part of Los Angeles Cold War history....










*Nike 'Ajax' on the left and Nike 'Hercules' on the right.*

So from the late 1950's through till the mid 1970's the Nike Ajax/Hercules missiles sites were a part of the protective 'Shield' to be used by the US Army to destroy enemy (Russian) bombers from dropping nuclear weapon's on the cities of America.

They were deployed as far North as Alaska as far West as Hawaii and all along the West coast of the USA.

The first version of the Nike missile was the 'Ajax' which employed a conventional high explosive war head and the second evolution the 'Hercules' used a Nuclear warhead.

There were sixteen sites scattered around Los Angeles that were ready to go at a moments notice, the vast majority of the population had no idea they were surrounded by active nuclear warheads.

The Nike Missiles were deployed around LA from 1958 till 1974, at which time they were rendered obsolete because of ICBM's (Inter Continental Ballistic Missiles) and because of the widspread adoption of ICBM's the threat from Tu-95 "Bear"bombers no longer needed to be countered.










_*Russia's principal Nuclear heavy bomber the Tu-95 'Bear'.*_

Here are some more historic photos from the 1960's...

_

























_

Nike sites around the Los Angeles area...

_







_

....so these last photo's bring us to our Sunday hike...we hiked to one of the few accessible Nike radar Tracking sites that is relatively close to us...



















Here's us at the main gate...























































Walking to the top of the main radar platform...



















Some view's out over the valley...



















This next shot is out toward Van Nuys airport which is next to where the Nike Launch site was...



















One more shot from the gate.....farewell LA96C....thank god you never had to do your job!


----------



## AaParker

longstride said:


> Does 'Nike Ajax' or 'Nike Hercules' mean anything to you...here's a little known but important part of Los Angeles Cold War history....
> 
> View attachment 15389387
> 
> 
> *Nike 'Ajax' on the left and Nike 'Hercules' on the right.*
> 
> So from the late 1950's through till the mid 1970's the Nike Ajax/Hercules missiles sites were a part of the protective 'Shield' to be used by the US Army to destroy enemy (Russian) bombers from dropping nuclear weapon's on the cities of America.
> 
> They were deployed as far North as Alaska as far West as Hawaii and all along the West coast of the USA.
> 
> The first version of the Nike missile was the 'Ajax' which employed a conventional high explosive war head and the second evolution the 'Hercules' used a Nuclear warhead.
> 
> There were sixteen sites scattered around Los Angeles that were ready to go at a moments notice, the vast majority of the population had no idea they were surrounded by active nuclear warheads.
> 
> The Nike Missiles were deployed around LA from 1958 till 1974, when they were rendered obsolete because of ICBM's (Inter Continental Ballistic Missiles) and the widspread adoption of ICBM's meant that the threat from Tu-95 "Bear"bombers was no longer needing to be countered.
> 
> View attachment 15389394
> 
> 
> _*Russia's principal Nuclear heavy bomber the Tu-95 'Bear'.*_
> 
> Here are some more historic photos from the 1960's...
> 
> _
> View attachment 15389397
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389398
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389400
> _
> 
> Nike sites around the Los Angeles area...
> 
> _
> View attachment 15389405
> _
> 
> ....so these last photo's bring us to our Sunday hike...we hiked to one of the few accessible Nike radar Tracking sites that is relatively close to us...
> 
> View attachment 15389409
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389410
> 
> 
> Here's us at the main gate...
> 
> View attachment 15389414
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389412
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389413
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389417
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389419
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389420
> 
> 
> Walking to the top of the main radar platform...
> 
> View attachment 15389431
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389432
> 
> 
> Some view's out over the valley...
> 
> View attachment 15389435
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389436
> 
> 
> This next shot is out toward Van Nuys airport which is next to where the Nike Launch site was...
> 
> View attachment 15389437
> 
> 
> View attachment 15389438
> 
> 
> One more shot from the gate.....farewell LA96C....thank god you never had to do your job!
> 
> View attachment 15389439


Interesting history that I didn't know anything about. It looks like a nice hike with some pretty panoramic views. Thank you for sharing this. I read a lot more about this thanks to your post!


----------



## longstride

So we are nearing the end of Nomad's stay in Los Angeles......it has been fun but the Pandemic has limited what could be accessed with all the Museums closed etc!


----------



## longstride

AaParker said:


> Interesting history that I didn't know anything about. It looks like a nice hike with some pretty panoramic views. Thank you for sharing this. I read a lot more about this thanks to your post!


 No problem it's been fun exploring and following up on a few of these historically interesting sites.


----------



## longstride

I found some shots of a preserved launch site - but I don't know where this is.




























_So here's some additional info from the web.....the Nike 'Hercules' sounds like a scary proposition...a nuclear air burst warhead of 30 kiloton yeild (2x Hiroshima) exploding less that 100 miles for Los Angeles....Yikes! Thank God they were never used in Anger. _

'Even as Nike Ajax was being tested, work started on Nike-B, later renamed *Nike Hercules* (MIM-14). With improved speed, range and accuracy, the Nike-Hercules missile could intercept fleets of bombers. The Hercules had a range of about 100 miles (160 km), using four of the Nike Ajax boosters working together. The missile also had an optional nuclear warhead to improve defense against squads of aircraft. The W-31 warhead had four variants offering 2, 10, 20 and 30 kiloton yields.

In order to guide these missiles, a dual radar system was established to track threats and adjust the trajectory of the missile. One radar followed the target, and the other tracked the missile. A small team consisting of only a handful of technicians could monitor changes in order to ensure the two make contact. The short film entitled _The Nike Hercules Story_, produced by the U.S. Army, attempts to reassure citizens of the systems accuracy and effectiveness as a defensive measure by explaining its development and use'.


----------



## stevarad

longstride said:


> So we are nearing the end of Nomad's stay in Los Angeles......it has been fun but the Pandemic has limited what could be accessed with all the Museums closed etc!


nooooooooooooooooo

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## longstride

stevarad said:


> nooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Ha! I'm afraid so Stevan!


----------



## longstride

So my last day with Nomad is here....










...and where better a place to celebrate his visit than the all time 'Googie' classic, Burbank's own - Bob's Big Boy!










*Bob's Big Boy in 1960.*

This Bob's Big Boy was built in 1949 and was the perfect set up for Car-centric Southern California.

Los Angeles is the city that embraced the Automobile like no other, and car culture is one of the cornerstones of the post war LA, influencing the design of everything from Freeway's, Highway's and Roads to parking structures, building design and in this case Restaurants.










Now its been a couple of years since I visited this place but to me it is the Classic Bob's. Thankfully this place was put on the register of Historic places in 1994 so it has avoided the wrecking ball.

It may surprise you to know that so many of these classic post war 40's - 60's buildings have been decimated over the last 30 years, once they were everywhere but now they have mostly been replaced by strip malls, Starbucks, Taco Bells, Trendy ice cream and frozen yogurt franchises and big box chain stores...its a different, less colorful, less interesting, less individual world.

To me "Bob's Big Boy" in Burbank is a great echo of the post war California boom - Buildings, Cars, Babies, Beaches, Surfboards, Rock n Roll, Car Hop dining - yep California had it all.





































I know what some of you are asking....'What's Car Hop Service?' Well again it directly relates to the California Car culture, instead of going into a restaurant some places offered 'in car' dining....so thats what I went with!



















The whole Covid-19 Pandemic has killed a lot of inside dining so the Car Hop option seemed to be a good idea.




























...so look what Nomad and I found on the menu...










...I'll have a 'Super' Big Boy Combo.... thank you very much... Nomad agreed!



















You want to know where the MacDonald brothers got their idea for their Big Mac from? They made a copy of Bob's flagship Burger - the 'Big Boy'.

Now 'Bob's Big Boy' may be a little over the top, a little 'Garish' but I gotta tell you, this restaurant is the antidote to the bland, cookie cutter, sterile sameness that we are all starting to find in the cities that we live in these days.










*Here is Bob's Car Hop service in 1954.








*

So as I said because the Covid-19 Pandemic has reared it's ugly head once again so indoor dining is not happening but I just have to share some interior shots that I lifted from the net...



















...during the filming of 'Heat' with Robert Di Nero and Val Kilmer...










...when family comes to town one thing I love to do is to go for Brunch and if possible, get the 'Beatles' Booth...




























Nomad, I hope you enjoyed your little stop over in Southern California...Happy Travels my friend may you see many things and have many adventures.










*PS: The whole 'Bob's Big Boy' story is pretty interesting and I just have to add some extra info...*

Bob Wian founded Bob's Pantry back in 1936...










a stout lad came in one day and said he wanted an after school job...Bob said well 'Big Boy' lets see how you are with a broom...










...and it must have worked out because Richard 'Big Boy' Woodruff had himself a job.

At around this same time a dance band came by the Pantry late one night after finishing a gig and they wanted something different from a regular Hamburger.

So thinking on his feet Bob Wian took a large Hamburger bun sliced it into 3 layers added a special meat relish he had concocted, put two meat patties, double cheese, onions, tomatoes and lettuce and presented it to the band.

It was a hit and when asked what this new type of burger was called Bob came up with....'well - we call that the Big Boy'


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

That service was about many years before the 1930s - the Flintstones were using it   
A bitter-sweet post, great to see some more pictures of the area, but sad that it's one of the last from your 'tenure'.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Remembering my time with roller skates, just hope that the car hop area is regularly swept - as I always found that the smallest of stones would stop the skates dead, usually with me ending up in a pile on the ground


----------



## 24h

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Remembering my time with roller skates, just hope that the car hop area is regularly swept - as I always found that the smallest of stones would stop the skates dead, usually with me ending up in a pile on the ground


I had my fair share of "bails" on skateboards due to pebbles


----------



## AaParker

longstride said:


> So my last day with Nomad is here....
> 
> View attachment 15391168
> 
> 
> ...and where better a place to celebrate his visit than the all time 'Googie' classic, Burbank's own - Bob's Big Boy!
> 
> View attachment 15391172
> 
> 
> *Bob's Big Boy in 1960.*
> 
> This Bob's Big Boy was built in 1949 and was the perfect set up for Car-centric Southern California.
> 
> Los Angeles is the city that embraced the Automobile like no other, and car culture is one of the cornerstones of the post war LA, influencing the design of everything from Freeway's, Highway's and Roads to parking structures, building design and in this case Restaurants.
> 
> View attachment 15391213
> 
> 
> Now its been a couple of years since I visited this place but to me it is the Classic Bob's. Thankfully this place was put on the register of Historic places in 1994 so it has avoided the wrecking ball.
> 
> It may surprise you to know that so many of these classic post war 40's - 60's buildings have been decimated over the last 30 years, once they were everywhere but now they have mostly been replaced by strip malls, Starbucks, Taco Bells, Trendy ice cream and frozen yogurt franchises and big box chain stores...its a different, less colorful, less interesting, less individual world.
> 
> To me "Bob's Big Boy" in Burbank is a great echo of the post war California boom - Buildings, Cars, Babies, Beaches, Surfboards, Rock n Roll, Car Hop dining - yep California had it all.
> 
> View attachment 15391216
> 
> 
> View attachment 15391218
> 
> 
> View attachment 15391348
> 
> 
> View attachment 15391223
> 
> 
> I know what some of you are asking....'What's Car Hop Service?' Well again it directly relates to the California Car culture, instead of going into a restaurant some places offered 'in car' dining....so thats what I went with!
> 
> View attachment 15391232
> 
> 
> View attachment 15391249
> 
> 
> The whole Covid-19 Pandemic has killed a lot of inside dining so the Car Hop option seemed to be a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 15391234
> 
> 
> View attachment 15391237
> 
> 
> View attachment 15391239
> 
> 
> ...so look what Nomad and I found on the menu...
> 
> View attachment 15391242
> 
> 
> ...I'll have a 'Super' Big Boy Combo.... thank you very much... Nomad agreed!
> 
> View attachment 15391263
> 
> 
> View attachment 15391245
> 
> 
> You want to know where the MacDonald brothers got their idea for their Big Mac from? They made a copy of Bob's flagship Burger - the 'Big Boy'.
> 
> Now 'Bob's Big Boy' may be a little over the top, a little 'Garish' but I gotta tell you, this restaurant is the antidote to the bland, cookie cutter, sterile sameness that we are all starting to find in the cities that we live in these days.
> 
> View attachment 15391265
> 
> 
> *Here is Bob's Car Hop service in 1954.
> 
> View attachment 15391329
> *
> 
> So as I said because the Covid-19 Pandemic has reared it's ugly head once again so indoor dining is not happening but I just have to share some interior shots that I lifted from the net...
> 
> View attachment 15391270
> 
> 
> View attachment 15391271
> 
> 
> ...during the filming of 'Heat' with Robert Di Nero and Val Kilmer...
> 
> View attachment 15391272
> 
> 
> ...when family comes to town one thing I love to do is to go for Brunch and if possible, get the 'Beatles' Booth...
> 
> View attachment 15391273
> 
> 
> View attachment 15391274
> 
> 
> View attachment 15391275
> 
> 
> Nomad, I hope you enjoyed your little stop over in Southern California...Happy Travels my friend may you see many things and have many adventures.
> 
> View attachment 15391277
> 
> 
> *PS: The whole 'Bob's Big Boy' story is pretty interesting and I just have to add some extra info...*
> 
> Bob Wian founded Bob's Pantry back in 1936...
> 
> View attachment 15391296
> 
> 
> a stout lad came in one day and said he wanted an after school job...Bob said well 'Big Boy' lets see how you are with a broom...
> 
> View attachment 15391298
> 
> 
> ...and it must have worked out because Richard 'Big Boy' Woodruff had himself a job.
> 
> At around this same time a dance band came by the Pantry late one night after finishing a gig and they wanted something different from a regular Hamburger.
> 
> So thinking on his feet Bob Wian took a large Hamburger bun sliced it into 3 layers added a special meat relish he had concocted, put two meat patties, double cheese, onions, tomatoes and lettuce and presented it to the band.
> 
> It was a hit and when asked what this new type of burger was called Bob came up with....'well - we call that the Big Boy'


A fitting end to this leg of Nomad's adventures. I'm sure he enjoyed the trip as much as I enjoyed reading about it!


----------



## longstride

Farewell Nomad -










So after being with me for the last 5 weeks it is time for Nomad to move onto the next host, who is in this case - BoGray57.

All of the touristy spots - Disneyland, Universal Studios the stuff people are often interested in are all closed as a result of Covid-19.

A great museum I wanted to make a part of our 'tour' was the Petersen Auto Museum which is such a great place to visit....but it too is a victim of the current circumstances.

So during Nomads stay, moisture and condensation inside the case has proved to be an ongoing issue, my eventual solution was to begin wearing the 3133 on a Bund pad.










I am sending Nomad on his way, with a Zulu strap and a Bund pad, some extra spring bars and a spring bar tool and a watchgecko cleaning cloth.



















Nomad has been a fun to wear daily companion.... as I learned the 3133 movement is essentialy a Venus cal. 188 which was later produced as the Valjous 7734 movement and when production ceased, Poljot bought all the machinery and then began production as the Poljot 3133 in the mid 1970's.










So Nomad goes onward to the next Chapter...Bogray57...here he comes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

longstride said:


> Farewell Nomad -
> 
> View attachment 15392399
> 
> 
> So after being with me for the last 5 weeks it is time for Nomad to move onto the next host, who is in this case - BoGray57.
> 
> All of the touristy spots - Disneyland, Universal Studios the stuff people are often interested in are all closed as a result of Covid-19.
> 
> A great museum I wanted to make a part of our 'tour' was the Petersen Auto Museum which is such a great place to visit....but it too is a victim of the current circumstances.
> 
> So during Nomads stay, moisture and condensation inside the case has proved to be an ongoing issue, my eventual solution was to begin wearing the 3133 on a Bund pad.
> 
> View attachment 15392401
> 
> 
> I am sending Nomad on his way, with a Zulu strap and a Bund pad, some extra spring bars and a spring bar tool and a watchgecko cleaning cloth.
> 
> View attachment 15392402
> 
> 
> View attachment 15392406
> 
> 
> Nomad has been a fun to wear daily companion.... as I learned the 3133 movement is essentialy a Venus cal. 188 which was later produced as the Valjous 7134 movement and when production ceased, Poljot bought all the machinery and then began production as the Poljot 3133 in the mid 1970's.
> 
> View attachment 15392409
> 
> 
> So Nomad goes onward to the next Chapter...Bogray57...here he comes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very generous from you.
Thank you for nice stories.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## longstride

I don't think anyone will manage to top your postings Stevan, thanks for letting us all enjoy your family and fun times there in Serbia - a beautiful place.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

longstride said:


> I don't think anyone will manage to top your postings Stevan, thanks for letting us all enjoy your family and fun times there in Serbia - a beautiful place.


Too true.
Those days, while dark because of the pandemic, were lightened by Stevens posts, and then seeing the 'real' LA, makes the days brighter.
The pair of you, have set the bar high.


----------



## bogray57

longstride said:


> Farewell Nomad - so Nomad goes onward to the next Chapter...Bogray57...here he comes.


Wow...the bar is indeed set VERY high...I have my work cut out for me! But I'm looking forward to the challenge and hope to be a good host to our traveling comrade Nomad when he arrives in Kansas!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

bogray57 said:


> Wow...the bar is indeed set VERY high...I have my work cut out for me! But I'm looking forward to the challenge and hope to be a good host to our traveling comrade Nomad when he arrives in Kansas!


Just don't take him to the Emerald City in Oz  
Looking forward to hearing and seeing the next 'episode'


----------



## MattBrace

Thanks longstride for being a great host and passing Nomad along in good order, nice to see Nomad getting along with the Smiths and CWC. The 3133 movement has it's beginnings with the Swiss Valjoux 7734 and 7733.

Cheers...


----------



## longstride

No Problem Matt, I enjoyed my tenure as host. I have a few Soviet and Russian watches - I may have to add a 3133 now. Regards to all - Longstride.


----------



## MattBrace

longstride said:


> No Problem Matt, I enjoyed my tenure as host. I have a few Soviet and Russian watches - I may have to add a 3133 now. Regards to all - Longstride.


Perhaps a nice 3133 Okeah or Sturmanskie to go with your other military watches. Looks like the Cabot is an early one 1980?

Cheers...


----------



## Ticonderoga

That's a flash to childhood - I spent many a weekend playing inside and around the underground bunkers at LA-29.


----------



## longstride

MattBrace said:


> Perhaps a nice 3133 Okeah or Sturmanskie to go with your other military watches. Looks like the Cabot is an early one 1980?
> 
> Cheers...


Yes Matt that is a 1980 G10 - it's a favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Ticonderoga said:


> That's a flash to childhood - I spent many a weekend playing inside and around the underground bunkers at LA-29.


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Hope all you guys in LA are safe and sound - saw the wildfires have kicked off already this year


----------



## longstride

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Hope all you guys in LA are safe and sound - saw the wildfires have kicked off already this year


Yes - that doesn't bode well going forward, most times the fires don't start till much later in the year (November) and unfortunately there will be more fires in the months ahead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

longstride said:


> Yes - that doesn't bode well going forward, most times the fires don't start till much later in the year (November) and unfortunately there will be more fires in the months ahead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did say that on the news, and that this one started in one of the parks?
Last thing you need.


----------



## ned-ludd

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Just don't take him to the Emerald City in Oz


Why not? It's very nice here and our daily C-19 cases have been consistently in the low teens (or lower) for many weeks.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

ned-ludd said:


> Why not? It's very nice here and our daily C-19 cases have been consistently in the low teens (or lower) for many weeks.


Didn't realize that Australia has an 'Emerald City'.
I was just hoping that bogray57, doesn't get caught up in a twister that takes him to the Land of Oz, as Dorothy & Toto did (but probably an age/Kansas thing!)


----------



## longstride

ned-ludd said:


> Why not? It's very nice here and our daily C-19 cases have been consistently in the low teens (or lower) for many weeks.


Yes Ned it was a Wizard of Oz reference - not Emerald Qld.


----------



## ned-ludd

longstride said:


> Yes Ned it was a Wizard of Oz reference - not Emerald Qld.


_Whoosh._
I wasn't thinking of Queensland at all. The 'Emerald City' is a name often applied to Sydney in Oz.

[ref. Emerald City (play) - Wikipedia]


----------



## longstride

ned-ludd said:


> _Whoosh._
> I wasn't thinking of Queensland at all. The 'Emerald City' is a name often applied to Sydney in Oz.
> 
> [ref. Emerald City (play) - Wikipedia]


Understood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

ned-ludd said:


> _Whoosh._
> I wasn't thinking of Queensland at all. The 'Emerald City' is a name often applied to Sydney in Oz.
> 
> [ref. Emerald City (play) - Wikipedia]


No problems


----------



## bogray57

SuffolkGerryW said:


> I was just hoping that bogray57, doesn't get caught up in a twister that takes him to the Land of Oz, as Dorothy & Toto did (but probably an age/Kansas thing!)


Auntie Em! Auntie Em! No, no twisters...but I am back in Kansas after a week of working on the road AND-- _drumroll please_ --our buddy Nomad is here with me. There will be an unboxing later with pictures to follow. And then...perhaps...a surprise!


----------



## bogray57

Here is Nomad, fresh from his visit to California, looking dry and un-condensed...or non-condensationed...um...dry. A few goodies were added to his packet by Longstride, who was an excellent host out west.










Time for his closeup...










I'm a bracelet guy, so I tried one of my old Bulova Oceanographer bracelets on Nomad...not a perfect match, but the vintage vibe is cool. I'll try it for a day or so...










Then it was time to meet the comrades!










Alright, I'm worn out from my travels and I think these four will be up all night telling stories, so I'm off to bed...more photos to come!


----------



## longstride

Good to see, have fun Bo!


----------



## stevarad

I like look on bracelet.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bogray57

Well, after a flurry of activity, I'm already way behind on processing photos of Nomad...at least I have a supply to get ready to show you all! The vintage bracelet just wasn't doing it for me, so I put Nomad on a NOS Tropic rally strap...I think I like this look better. Here's the obligatory steering wheel/dashboard shot...don't worry...I was sitting parked. No motorists were endangered capturing this image! 😂










Nomad and I had to run some errands and on the next stop, we spotted this gorgeous, lemon-yellow Pontaic GTO so a photo was in order.










The Village Shops where we were walking has a courtyard with some art pieces...including this mural of a covered wagon, representing Kansas City's role in the westward expansion of this country by the pioneers. The famous Overland Trail left Atchison, Kansas--a bit north of Kansas City--for the golden west.










Kansas City is known as the "City of Fountains" with over 200 registered fountains scattered around town. There's one in my little town of Prairie Village which also references the pioneers who settled the Old West. "Pioneer Family" was dedicated in 1952 and was created by Annabelle Campbell.










Another art piece in the Village Shops is this pig...I've posted photos of this beast before...the Bronze Boar. The original, known as "Il Porcellino", was cast in 1634 in Florence, Italy by Pietro Tacca. Copies of the sculpture are found all over the world, with more than a dozen here in the US...this one is just around the corner from our house. Traditionally, visitors place a coin in the piglet's mouth for good luck.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Nice photos, looks to be a pleasant place to be


----------



## longstride

bogray57 said:


> Well, after a flurry of activity, I'm already way behind on processing photos of Nomad...at least I have a supply to get ready to show you all! The vintage bracelet just wasn't doing it for me, so I put Nomad on a NOS Tropic rally strap...I think I like this look better. Here's the obligatory steering wheel/dashboard shot...don't worry...I was sitting parked. No motorists were endangered capturing this image!
> 
> View attachment 15406592
> 
> 
> Nomad and I had to run some errands and on the next stop, we spotted this gorgeous, lemon-yellow Pontaic GTO so a photo was in order.
> 
> View attachment 15406595
> 
> 
> The Village Shops where we were walking has a courtyard with some art pieces...including this mural of a covered wagon, representing Kansas City's role in the westward expansion of this country by the pioneers. The famous Overland Trail left Atchison, Kansas--a bit north of Kansas City--for the golden west.
> 
> View attachment 15406596
> 
> 
> Kansas City is known as the "City of Fountains" with over 200 registered fountains scattered around town. There's one in my little town of Prairie Village which also references the pioneers who settled the Old West. "Pioneer Family" was dedicated in 1952 and was created by Annabelle Campbell.
> 
> View attachment 15406599
> 
> 
> Another art piece in the Village Shops is this pig...I've posted photos of this beast before...the Bronze Boar. The original, known as "Il Porcellino", was cast in 1634 in Florence, Italy by Pietro Tacca. Copies of the sculpture are found all over the world, with more than a dozen here in the US...this one is just around the corner from our house. Traditionally, visitors place a coin in the piglet's mouth for good luck.
> 
> View attachment 15406609


A Tropic Sport is always a good choice for a Chrono!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Oh, how I wish that I can be on all places where nomas is/was/would be...

This start is more then promising.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bogray57

After all the running around on Tuesday, it was up and out very early on Wednesday...you see, we had a plane to catch. It was so dark that early that I didn't get any good pictures until we connected in Detroit, Michigan.



















Nomad, being a world traveler, was in his element...but safety is always important, even for a seasoned traveler.










Indianapolis, Indiana...the city fathers like to call the town the "Racing Capital of the World" because of the iconic Indianapolis 500 race held at the historic "Brickyard"--the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. There are usually race cars displayed in the airport at Indy...this one is called the "Stinger". It was a concept design related to the 100th anniversary of the opening of the racetrack (hence the 100 number on the car) and is signed by a LOT of Indy 500 drivers. It is loosely based on the first car to win the Indy 500--the Marmon "Wasp"--so this one was named the "Stinger".










Wait a minute...the Indy 500 race usually happens near the end of May, but this year (due to Covid) it was postponed until late August. But the race this year is being held without spectators...also due to Covid. Only essential personnel are allowed inside the Speedway...like...the members of the broadcast TV crew. Here's Nomad, my Dodge Charger rental car and the "Pagoda" scoring tower in the center of the racetrack. That colored wristband is my daily pass once I have cleared medical and entered the facility.










Stay tuned for more views around the track tomorrow!


----------



## haha

Nomad is going to be a real VIP !
I bet many Rolex and Omega are going to be jealous


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Next question, is Nomad going to be on TV?


----------



## bogray57

haha said:


> Nomad is going to be a real VIP !
> I bet many Rolex and Omega are going to be jealous


TAG Heuer is the Official Timekeeper of IndyCar and of the Speedway...and there's lots of TAG branding around the track. So I'm trying not to be too conspicuous with Nomad!


----------



## bogray57

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Next question, is Nomad going to be on TV?


I'm so far behind the scenes that if Nomad or I end up ON the TV, then there are lots of bigger problems happening!


----------



## bogray57

On Thursday, Nomad and I went for a walk around the Speedway to see some of the historic, iconic sights...we headed first to Gasoline Alley and the IndyCar garages.










All of the race cars were tucked away inside the garages...I have pretty good access, but I can't just wander into a team garage. But we did see some wings and bits from Helio Castroneves' Shell Oil Team Penske whip.










Next we headed out trackside and stopped by the giant scoring pylon.










The track was hosting visitors and there was a variety of vehicles around, including some sweet Chevy Camaros on the Yard of Bricks...










LOTS of Camaros!


----------



## bogray57

Of course, no visit to the "Brickyard" would be complete without a shot of the Yard of Bricks. When the Speedway first opened in 1909, the surface was a mix of gravel and tar which proved completely unsuitable for motorsports. So the entire track was paved with bricks...millions of bricks...and the nickname Brickyard was born. When the track was eventually resurfaced with asphalt, a yard-wide strip of bricks was retained at the start/finish line.










While we were trackside, I snapped this pic with the Pagoda in the background...and another TAG Heuer logo!










Heading back to the TV compound, we passed the Grail...the Borg Warner Trophy! This is what it's all about. The trophy has miniature busts of every winning driver attached to it. The trophy stays at the Museum on the grounds of the Speedway, but recently it has begun traveling...it visited Japan after Takuma Sato won the race and then France after Simon Pagenaud won last year. This was a nice surprise to encounter Borgie out on the grounds.










And in the spirit of the times, even Borgie was wearing a tiny mask!


----------



## bogray57

It occurred to me that some might wonder if there is any relevance in bringing a Russian watch to an iconic American event like the Indy 500. The fact is that International drivers constitute nearly one-fourth of Indy race winners. In the 1950's, Bill Vukovich was a sensation at Indy before a crash there in the 1955 race took his life. Vukovich was of Slovakian heritage but, as we Americans do with anything that sounds unusual to our ears; Vuky was tagged with a nickname: "The Mad Russian". His son--also a successful racer--was quoted as saying that his father "wasn't Russian and he wasn't mad at anyone".

In 2014 however, the IndyCar series got a real Russian driver...Mikhail Aleshin...who drove for the Schmidt Peterson team and competed in three Indy 500's before moving to sportscars where he still competes. "Misha" was a crowd favorite...unfailingly polite, happy to chat with fans and often seen on social media playing his guitar.

So, a Russian chrono at the self-titled "Racing Captial of the World" isn't really all that out of place.


----------



## longstride

Great updates Bo - very cool!


----------



## stevarad

Make us a photo of Nomad and Misha. Or Misha's portrait 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bogray57

stevarad said:


> Make us a photo of Nomad and Misha. Or Misha's portrait


When I get back home and can access my photo drives, I have a shot of Mikhail when he came out among some fans to watch the race driving line at a turn on the Indy road course! I was thinking that would be a nice image with Nomad. In the meantime, here is a photo from a 2016 "Racer.com" article, taken by Marshall Pruett of Misha and Bill Vukovich, Jr at Indy.


----------



## bogray57

On Friday, Nomad and I explored the broadcast television compound at the Speedway...this is my work world.



















This is just a small sampling of the many production trucks we are using for the Indy 500 race broadcast. We have more facilities than usual since we have to distance our workspaces more than in the past due to Covid. This area is my workspace.










I'm one of several technicians who provide the replays during the live broadcast of the race.










We each watch several cameras for key events during the race...passes, pitstops and yes--crashes. No one wants to see crashes...especially at the speeds that IndyCars go...but it happens and when it does, it's our job to document it responsibly and respectfully. Fortunately, motorsport has made tremendous gains in safety in the 40+ years that I have covered events on TV...bad things can still happen, but it is now the exception rather than the rule when they do.










A vintage cap, my mask and old wristbands...just an Indy 500 2020 paraphernalia still shot before heading to work this morning. I worked my first Indy 500 in 1995, so this old hat doesn't really seem all that old to me!










Race Day (Sunday) is going to be a long day, and then I have to travel back to Kansas on Monday; so there will be a little pause before I post the last of the Indy photos. Today (Saturday) I got a close look at the Chevy Corvette Pace Car, watched the US Air Force Thunderbirds display team practice the flypast and then met some of the Thunderbirds squad. Sadly, the jets were flying too fast to get a snap with Nomad.  I'll be back with you all soon.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Hoping for a safe, but exciting day for you


----------



## bogray57

Well, the 104th Indianapolis 500 is complete...Takuma Sato became a 2-time winner. Happy for "Taku" as he's a genuinely nice man and a very good racer. There were several crashes but no serious injuries...it wasn't a great race although there was some drama near the finish. I think we had a good broadcast overall but it's hard for me to tell since I'm in the middle of the maelstrom. I'll try to get a few more Nomad/Indy photos posted tomorrow, but since I mentioned the Chevy Corvette Pace Car and the USAF Thunderbirds; here are a couple of snaps. First the Thunderbirds buzz the tower rehearsing the flypast...the date in lights near the top of the Pagoda gives away that this was taken on Saturday the 22nd, not Race Day the 23rd.










The sun wasn't even all the way up when I spotted the Pace Car posing with the Borg-Warner Trophy in the Pagoda Plaza on race morning.










Now I get a couple of days to rest and recharge before the IndyCar series heads to St. Louis, MO for a double-header weekend...races on Saturday AND Sunday!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Great photos - either that trophy is tall, or the car is small - take it that the winners don't hold that over their heads!  
Enjoy your 'weekend'.


----------



## bogray57

Well...the Corvette is only about 49 inches (124cm) tall. In the photo, the trophy is sitting on a rolling base, but yes...it's tall...64 inches (about 163cm). So it's probably about the same height as Takuma Sato.

Like Lord Stanley's Cup for the National Hockey League, the Borg-Warner Trophy has an extended base...in order to continue adding the sculpted busts of each winning driver to the trophy. It's a permanent trophy that mostly stays at the Speedway; although recently the trophy has been travelling from time to time. The winning driver and the winning owner each receive "Baby Borg" miniature versions of the Big Daddy Borg...they might hold those over their heads!


----------



## MattBrace

Superb pictures bogray57 good to see Nomad enjoying his time at the 500. Looking forward to more soon. 

Cheers...


----------



## bogray57

Thanks Matt...the weather was great the entire time, always lots to see at IMS, but it just felt odd to be there with the track completely devoid of fans. I've been out there on test days when there were more folks wandering around than there were the last two weeks. Covid response here in the USA has been a patchwork of rules, new rules and more new rules. Each state gets to decide how to handle the situation, so this coming weekend just outside St. Louis, the plan is that there will be fans allowed; although attendance will be limited to 25% capacity. Here are a few more shots of Nomad exploring the Speedway...this one was from Thursday.










This was Saturday afternoon outside the main pedestrian gate...lots of locals had gathered here just to look at the track and buy some souvenirs from the small stand set up just to the left of this area.










And finally, as promised, Nomad with the Chevy Corvette Pace Car.










Oh, and Matt, here's one just for you from the practice/qualifying week...an IndyCar (AJ Foyt Racing's #41 driven by Dalton Kellett) with no rear bodywork so you can see some of the engineering bits!


----------



## stevarad

bogray57 said:


> Oh, and Matt, here's one just for you from the practice/qualifying week...an IndyCar (AJ Foyt Racing's #41 driven by Dalton Kellett) with no rear bodywork so you can see some of the engineering bits!
> 
> View attachment 15416615


 good one..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bogray57

Another day, another town, another racetrack...Nomad, being nomadic by nature, seems to enjoy this traveling about which is inherent with my profession; so he was happy to ride along with me to St. Louis, Missouri for another IndyCar race. This time the race is happening at World Wide Technology Raceway at Gateway Motorsports Park (I know, that's quite a mouthful) which is actually across the river from St. Louis over in the state of Illinois.










While Indianapolis is the famous "Racing Capital of the World", WWT Raceway (we all just call it Gateway) is a typically American short oval track.










Gateway certainly has its charms and the racing is fast and furious here as cars capable of 240mph charge around a much smaller track and slower speeds...but still VERY fast! The small-track atmosphere is different too...it's more akin to a carnival or state fair; including the concessions.










Wait! Nomad sees something interesting...the stand behind the Lemonade wagon...does that say CAKES!!










Oh my...Funnel Cakes! Fried dough with powdered sugar. Wiki says that the Pennsylvania Dutch brought _Drechderkuche _to America where it developed into a baking powder (instead of yeast) cake. The batter is poured through a funnel...hence the name. They're really awful but we might have to get one just for some photos!

There are also vintage IndyCars here at Gateway...I'm a huge fan of vintage motorsports so I'm always extra happy when I get to see some classics hit the track. Here's one that's not so old...from the late 1990's.










After work and a quick but tasty dinner, we walked over to see the old St. Louis Courthouse framed by the famous Gateway Arch. The Arch is the world's tallest arch, the tallest man-made monument in the Western Hemisphere and the tallest stainless steel monument in the world. Dedicated in 1968 after decades of planning and construction, it was designed as a monument to the westward expansion of the US. It's referred to as the "Gateway to the West". See how I tied this all together...the Gateway Arch...Gateway speedway...


----------



## longstride

Nomad is enjoying a great time and interesting places. Well done Bo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

great stories... ))

It seems I am missing Nomad, so I am wearing his brother...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## longstride

stevarad said:


> great stories... ))
> 
> It seems I am missing Nomad, so I am wearing his brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Haha - well done Stevan!


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> great stories... ))
> 
> It seems I am missing Nomad, so I am wearing his brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Stayathomeski.


----------



## bogray57

Today we went out trackside to catch some of the activities at Gateway. This shot turned out to much more challenging than it looks...holding the camera in my right hand, posing Nomad on my left wrist without blocking the track and minimizing the reflections on the crystal while timing the shutter to catch some cars going by in the background. And these aren't even the "fast" cars! This was practice for the Indy Pro 2000 series...a junior series for young drivers working their way up the ladder. There is a young Russian driver named Artem Petrov in this series.










Somehow, we kept walking past this stand...but it wasn't open yet. Maybe tomorrow Nomad...










My favorite part of any race weekend is when we get to see historic, vintage racers...any type is fine...and this week, it's vintage Indycars. Here are a couple from the 1960's...the blue #28 is a 1967 Chevrolet-powered Gilbert Cheetah. The orange #60 is the famous "wedge"...the 1968 STP turbine-powered Lotus.










There was a brief rain shower that halted events for a few minutes...these cars don't have rain tires and grip on a wet oval is pretty much non-existent, so a short break was in order. Just as the rain was getting stronger, I snapped this image of two 'roadsters' on their skinny tires in the wet conditions; although it looks worse than it really was. The red #41 is a replica of a 1961 Watson roadster with an Offenhauser engine. The blue #2 is another 'tribute' Watson car...this one a 1960.










Tomorrow...maybe cakes...


----------



## bogray57

Well...quite a turn of events today!! Not one, but TWO crew members celebrated birthdays today and you all know what that means...










CAKES!! Yes...plural...cakes! One for each birthday!!










So Nomad's streak continues...no shortage of cakes on my watch! (See what I did there  )










I also noticed this interesting pattern in my hotel room and did a quick portrait shot of Nomad.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

CAKES!!!! Now we're talking

Must admit that I'd be trying to clean that 'interesting pattern' off the surface - don't half look like mould


----------



## AaParker

bogray57 said:


> Well...quite a turn of events today!! Not one, but TWO crew members celebrated birthdays today and you all know what that means...
> 
> View attachment 15423414
> 
> 
> CAKES!! Yes...plural...cakes! One for each birthday!!
> 
> View attachment 15423415
> 
> 
> So Nomad's streak continues...no shortage of cakes on my watch! (See what I did there  )
> 
> View attachment 15423416
> 
> 
> I also noticed this interesting pattern in my hotel room and did a quick portrait shot of Nomad.
> 
> View attachment 15423417


The streak continues -- Nomad with cake(s) (!!!) and a great host and wonderful places to go and see! 🙂


----------



## Z'ha'dum

Pretty cool


----------



## bogray57

Thanks everyone...I've taken some days to rest and recuperate from 3 busy weeks of travel and racing. Planning to get Nomad out and about here in Kansas City before I have to hit the road again. Stand by for some new pix soon!


----------



## stevarad

I made this post in Sergei thread, but I think it is relevant also for this thread and you guys here, so here is a copy of that post:









Sergei is Dateless and looking for Love, The Travelling...


I've been around these forums for quite some time now, but mostly for reference and research. I shall have to up my post count and then declare an open invitation to Sergei to come to the land of saints and scholars, old Eire (Ireland). Sergei will sojourn with his comrades, a Vostok Partner...




www.watchuseek.com





@bogray57 sorry for interruption...


----------



## bogray57

Stevan...first off, certainly NOT an interruption!! I so enjoyed how you welcomed us into your world, and your family, along with Nomad and Sergei. Your posts always put a smile on my face and gave us all a glimpse into how other people in other countries were dealing with life during the pandemic. When you first ventured out after the time at home, it was as if I was going along with you.

Now that Nomad is with me, I am trying to follow your lead and show some slices of my life here in Kansas, USA. So far, I've shown a quick few images from my neighborhood; and several from some work trips. In the next week (before I go out again for work), I plan to get out and about to show off more of my local highlights.

It's amazing how a hobby/interest like watches can transform into something so much more when circumstances intervene. I feel very connected to everyone who came along on your journey Stevan and am honored to be considered among your friends!


----------



## bogray57

stevarad said:


> Make us a photo of Nomad and Misha. Or Misha's portrait


As requested...here is Nomad along with my snapshot of Mikhail Aleshin in April of 2014 during an IndyCar Open Test on the road course at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway.










Misha came out to watch cars going through the Turn 9-10 complex of the track. He stood at the fence with the fans and photographers, watched the other drivers for a bit and signed a few autographs. The upper right photo was from that same day showing Aleshin in his #7 racecar on track. The lower right image was from a night test at Auto Club Speedway in Fontana, California in August 2014. Auto Club (formerly known as California Speedway) is a high-speed oval track and a couple of days after my photo was taken, Misha got airborne and crashed heavily, spinning into the catch fence. He was severely injured and had to be airlifted out of the track...we left the track that evening with heavy hearts and hopeful prayers. Aleshin not only survived and recovered, he has continued to race and race well.


----------



## bogray57

Nomad and I got out and about today...it's supposed to rain for the next couple of days and, as they say, timing is everything. One place I really wanted to get to is this downtown building at 18th Street and Baltimore Avenue. After the forced merger of Transcontinental Air Transport and Western Air Express created Transcontinental & Western Air (T&WA); the airline moved its corporate headquarters to Kansas City in 1931. By 1950, the airline--now controlled by Howard Hughes--changed its name to Trans World Airlines...the TWA that became well-known during the early Jet Age. In 1956, this building was opened as the new corporate headquarters for TWA.










Wait...there's a ROCKET on the roof?!? Yep...that's the TWA "Moonliner IV". In a partnership between TWA and Disney, Moonliner I went on display in 1955 at California's Disneyland in the Tomorrowland futuristic exhibit. In 1956 Howard Hughes added "Moonliner II" on the roof of the new TWA building. After Hughes sold his shares of TWA in 1961, Moonliner II was sold to a local company called SpaceCraft. It moved around and finally ended up at the National Airline History Museum...at the downtown Kansas City Airport. Then, in 2006 when this building was historically restored; a copy of Moonliner II was built and mounted in the original position on the roof. It has since been dubbed "Moonliner IV"










Yes...there IS a Moonliner III...in 1998 a scaled-down version of the original Moonliner was added to Disney's New Tomorrowland exhibit. Still white with red stripes, it now wears Coca-Cola branding.










This is a real Kansas City 'hidden gem'...even my wife, who was born here and has lived here her whole life; didn't know about the Moonliner IV or the restored TWA headquarters building. Alright...Nomad and I went some other places...there will be more photos.📷


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

That rocket makes me think of all the old science fiction book cover art from the early '50s that I've got - a 'rocket shaped rocket'!
The mention of TWA reminded me of the old joke regarding the hostess offering the company's hot beverages on a flight (TWA coffee, tea)


----------



## bogray57

Just for grins, I dug into my archives and came up with some images from September 2014 of the original Kansas City TWA Moonliner...number two, built after the one at Disneyland. This is the one which first 'landed' on the TWA headquarters building in 1956, then was sold in 1961 to a company called SpaceCraft, and now resides at the National Airline History Museum here in KC.


----------



## bogray57

Yesterday we saw a rocket on a rooftop...today, how about a vintage airplane on rails!?!










Popular local coffee shop "The Roasterie" uses stylized images of vintage airplanes to sell their air-roasted java...and the "Factory Cafe" on 27th street features an actual classic Douglas DC-3 (named Betty) mounted on the building in a permanent "take-off" attitude.










I don't know why there is a giant squid painted on the building. 




























I wonder what Nomad will see next??


----------



## stevarad

Me too..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

That's a crazy style of advert  . Know that the DC4 was well regarded during WW2 for their ruggedness, take it that there wasn't much difference between the two.
Puzzling about the squid, though we've got a building in Ipswich that has an octopus painted on it, all of a hundred feet high (old feed mill near the docks)


----------



## bogray57

Well, let's see...so far Nomad has seen racecars, a rocket on a roof and a vintage airplane over a coffee shop...what's missing? How about trains! I photograph trains quite frequently...especially vintage steam and early diesel locomotives. So Nomad and I went down to Kansas City's historic and beautiful Union Station.










The train station opened in 1914, stayed very busy until the 1950's, slowly fell into disuse and was in bad shape by the late 1980's. But the city rallied and the depot was restored and reopened in 1999 featuring shops, restaurants, theaters and an interactive science museum...you can even board a passenger train here once again. I have ridden a couple of trains departing from Union Station and have come down here many times to photograph both special holiday trains and everyday freight trains.










With the central location and sprawling grounds nearby, Union Station has become a community anchor and local events are often celebrated in and around the building. Currently, the station has banners and other memorabilia marking the local National Football League team's recent championship victory in the NFL Super Bowl. Kansas City residents are very proud of their sports teams...the baseball Royals and football Chiefs.










I mentioned in a previous post that Kansas City is known as the City of Fountains...and this one in front of the depot is a very nice one.










Inside the station is this awesome painting depicting lots of the railroads that used to serve Kansas City in the heyday of US railroading. Now, only Amtrak provides passenger service to KC.



















Union Station is typical of the Beaux-Arts style with the massive, boxy central Grand Hall with large windows and wonderful lighting fixtures. When it was opened, it was the third-largest train station in the USA. Train stations of this design era are often referred to as 'cathedrals of transportation'. It's easy to see why when you look around this amazing structure.


----------



## bogray57

And here are some trains (from my archives) at Union Station...here's the Amtrak River Runner that goes to St. Louis. I've ridden this train a couple of times.










Here is the Union Pacific "Big Boy"...the largest US steam locomotive, ever...which toured the US last year.










This is the vintage locomotive that pulls the Kansas City Southern Railway Holiday Express train parked near Union Station (with an Amtrak train in the background).










And here is the Canadian Pacific Railway's holiday train at Union Station in 2018.


----------



## bogray57

This is the trackside view of Union Station...a good spot to see trains go by.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Great photos - trains, planes and automobiles, you've covered the lot!


----------



## stevarad

All we need now is some boats on Missouri 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogray57

stevarad said:


> All we need now is some boats on Missouri


...hmmm...let me see what I can come up with...


----------



## longstride

stevarad said:


> All we need now is some boats on Missouri
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rollin' - rollin' - rollin on the river!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogray57

While I ponder opportunities for a Nomad/boat adventure, here are some more snapshots from Kansas City. Up the hill from Union Station is the Liberty Memorial Tower and the National WWI Museum.



















The Museum opened in 1926; but the groundbreaking ceremony in 1921 was attended by over 200,000 people including then-Vice President Calvin Coolidge, Lt. Gen. Baron Jacques of Belgium, Admiral of the Fleet Lord Beatty of Great Britain, Gen. Armando Diaz of Italy, Marshall Ferdinand Foch of France and Gen. John "Black Jack" Pershing of the USA. Later, bas relief busts of this group were added to the Memorial.










The Memorial was designated a National Historic Landmark in 2006 and after a full renovation the flame at the top of the Tower was relit in 2013.



















The WWI Museum is important to me personally...my Grandfather on my paternal side was a US Marine who was severely injured at Belleau Wood. In a Hollywood-type ending, he married the nurse who cared for him in hospital. I am named after him and have a few of his personal effects from his USMC service. Nomad and I didn't visit the Museum on this day...we had other things to see and do...but I have been before and it is very well presented and a very moving experience.


----------



## bogray57

I'm in Ohio at another racetrack for another work weekend...I left Nomad at home this time, I don't know if my travel photos are as interesting to everyone as photos of my hometown. But I took a few minutes today to wander out trackside and snap a shot of young Russian driver Artem Sergeevich Petrov during a qualifying session!










Petrov drives in the Indy Pro 2000 series...which is a couple of steps down the ladder from the big IndyCars. This is Artem's first year in the series, but he already has 2 wins to his credit and is in 3rd place in the championship points race. His teammate Sting Ray Robb (yes...his real name) is leading the points. Petrov, a native of St. Petersburg, is only 20 years old and made his move from karts to formula cars in 2016. Udachi, molodoy chelovek!


----------



## bogray57

Back home in Kansas after my work weekend in Ohio; so let's take a look at some more photos from my grand day out with Nomad...here are just some images of downtown Kansas City...




























That building with the giant, lighted "Western Auto" sign is something of a KC landmark. It was built in 1914 and served for time as the headquarters of Western Auto Supply Company. Western Auto was an automobile parts supply company, started in 1909 as a mail-order business based in Kansas City. Currently, the building has been redeveloped as a loft condominium space.



















Another redevelopment in downtown is the new streetcar. Streetcars were phased out in most US cities as buses and personal autos took over as the primary forms of transit. In the last couple of decades, a number of cities have brought short to medium streetcar lines back into operation in an attempt to boost tourism by cashing in on the nostalgia for the trolleys of old.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

bogray57 said:


> Back home in Kansas after my work weekend in Ohio; so let's take a look at some more photos from my grand day out with Nomad...here are just some images of downtown Kansas City...
> 
> View attachment 15451343
> 
> 
> View attachment 15451344
> 
> 
> View attachment 15451346
> 
> 
> That building with the giant, lighted "Western Auto" sign is something of a KC landmark. It was built in 1914 and served for time as the headquarters of Western Auto Supply Company. Western Auto was an automobile parts supply company, started in 1909 as a mail-order business based in Kansas City. Currently, the building has been redeveloped as a loft condominium space.
> 
> View attachment 15451373
> 
> 
> View attachment 15451360
> 
> 
> Another redevelopment in downtown is the new streetcar. Streetcars were phased out in most US cities as buses and personal autos took over as the primary forms of transit. In the last couple of decades, a number of cities have brought short to medium streetcar lines back into operation in an attempt to boost tourism by cashing in on the nostalgia for the trolleys of old.
> 
> View attachment 15451371
> 
> 
> View attachment 15451374


But the street cars look like the ones in Europe, not like the ones that I've seen in the films of San Francisco


----------



## bogray57

Some cities here have opted for vintage...or vintage-looking...streetcars; some have opted for a more modern look. The red Riverfront cars in New Orleans are new-build cars, designed to look vintage; while the classic green Perley Thomas cars on the St. Charles line are preserved/restored originals. The F-Line cars in San Francisco are restored vintage streetcars. Memphis, TN has restored cars; Oklahoma City, OK has modern ones like KC...as does Atlanta, GA.

And I agree on the ...I would LOVE to see vintage cars running around downtown. Maybe in the future...San Diego, CA added a vintage car to the red trolleys and in Toronto there's a classic PCC streetcar that occasionally ventures out among the older Red Rockets and the newer, Euro-look cars.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

bogray57 said:


> Some cities here have opted for vintage...or vintage-looking...streetcars; some have opted for a more modern look. The red Riverfront cars in New Orleans are new-build cars, designed to look vintage; while the classic green Perley Thomas cars on the St. Charles line are preserved/restored originals. The F-Line cars in San Francisco are restored vintage streetcars. Memphis, TN has restored cars; Oklahoma City, OK has modern ones like KC...as does Atlanta, GA.
> 
> And I agree on the ...I would LOVE to see vintage cars running around downtown. Maybe in the future...San Diego, CA added a vintage car to the red trolleys and in Toronto there's a classic PCC streetcar that occasionally ventures out among the older Red Rockets and the newer, Euro-look cars.


Wonder what the figures are for number of fares on the restored & 'vintage look' cars compared to the modern ones?  Know that over here, if the railway companies put on a steam train 'special', the ticket sales quickly sell all seats & a waiting list starts - nostalgia makes money!


----------



## bogray57

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Wonder what the figures are for number of fares on the restored & 'vintage look' cars compared to the modern ones?


Hard to say...the streetcar here in Kansas City is free to ride, but it only connects Union Station with the City Market so it's really aimed at tourists. The time I saw/rode the Atlanta streetcar, it was also free. The F-Line in San Francisco often runs into service issues with the vintage cars so trolley buses sometimes substitute. When that happens, riders will often let several buses go in hopes of getting onto a vintage car.  The few times I've encountered a vintage car mixed in with modern transit, the vintage car is always full.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Could be one way of increasing 'footfall' on public transport - use vintage vehicles (or repro ones)


----------



## bogray57

So, earlier I showed a couple of snaps of my immediate neighborhood...Prairie Village, Kansas...the next town over is called Overland Park. Even as a suburb of the Kansas City metro, it ranks as the second-most populous city in Kansas (!)...after Wichita but more than both Topeka and Kansas City, Kansas. Downtown "OP" still has some of the quaint look from its founding in 1905*. *(I know...America is a 'young' country by European standards...and Kansas is 'young' even by US standards. Growing up in Kentucky, with history dating back before the Revolution; it always catches me out when I realize that Kansas didn't even become a US state until 1861.)



















I noted previously that Kansas City is known as the City of Fountains...the metro area has also become home to quite a number of interesting murals on buildings. Here are a couple in Overland Park that always catch my eye.


----------



## bogray57

All the little townships in my area of Kansas...Prairie Village, Overland Park, Lenexa, Shawnee, etc...were grouped together by the US Post Office and designated "Shawnee Mission, KS" as a convenient way to reference the entire area instead of each individual town. The name originated from the Shawnee Methodist Mission which was founded to minister to Native Americans of the Shawnee and Delaware tribes. The Mission included schools for Native American children and, for a brief time, also served as the Territorial Capitol of Kansas before statehood was granted in 1861. The Mission also served as a camp for Federal soldiers during the US Civil War.










The Mission, constructed in 1839, was designated a National Historic Landmark in 1968.



















Before the Mission was established here, this location was used as a rest area for wagon trains heading west on the Santa Fe Trail.










Also listed as a Kansas State Historical Site, the Mission is about 3 miles from my house.


----------



## columela

Amazing job. You are putting all of us in the Roman journey in evidence if we have to measure up to your excellent reports.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Must admit to looking at what's in the area, ready for my turn to host our travelling watches, just to have a few (hopefully interesting) photo shoots


----------



## bogray57

It's been fun thinking of places I already know about and enjoy--like Union Station; and also going some places I haven't been before or haven't been in a while to find fun photos. Still thinking about that boat challenge Stevan...I have one other very cool place in mind, it's a bit of a drive but might be worth the trip.


----------



## bogray57

It's starting to feel like autumn here in Kansas...the days are milder, the nights are cooler and the sun is setting earlier each day. I like all of the seasons but have always especially liked autumn...and one of my favorite sugary treats is readily available in autumn. Candy corn!! It's pure sugar...yes, it says on the package "made with real honey"...but it's sugar through and through.










The pumpkin shapes are just bigger, denser versions of the corn shapes...with more sugar!  YUM!!


----------



## MattBrace

Autumn is certainly my favourite time of the year as well, the change of temperature and light is perfect for photography and even better for long walks in the countryside. 

I'm just needing some Candy Corn now!

Cheers...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

When I was driving for a living, loved Spring & Autumn, as the weeks and even days went past, the views out of the cab were stunning and forever changing.


----------



## bogray57

Nomad and I had another grand day out today, we drove to Hutchinson in central Kansas to visit the Hall of Space Museum at the Cosmosphere...

Hall of Space Museum | Cosmosphere | Hutchinson, KS

Here's a sneak peek from the Astronaut Experience exhibit and the Sokol spacesuit...more photos to follow!


----------



## bogray57

So here we go with our big day out at the Cosmosphere in Hutchinson, Kansas. Opened in 1962 as one of the first planetariums in the central US, the Cosmosphere has expanded and grown into a 105,000 square foot facility with one of the first IMAX dome theaters. In 1998 the Cosmosphere became one of the first Smithsonian Institution affiliates, establishing a long-term relationship with the National Air & Space Museum.



















One of the first things one encounters in the open, spacious lobby is an SR-71 Blackbird...right up in your face...










Near the Blackbird is the biggest Omega Speedmaster Pro that I've ever seen...and it operates!



















As long as we're talking watches, one of the exhibits among all the amazing space hardware featured this Yuri Gagarin-style Shturmanskiye...



















The closeup shows the dramatic lighting effects in the Cosmosphere...there are lots of reflections and not much light outside the actual exhibits; so I'll have some 'creative' shots coming up when I tried to include Nomad. This exhibit, for example, was so dark there was no way I could get a shot of Nomad next to the Gagarin. Plenty more photos to come.


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks for making us discover the origin of Konstantin Chaykin Joker smiling watch...


----------



## stevarad

Simply beautiful. More, please!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looks like a good couple of days to go there, doubt that it could be done fully in one?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

bogray57 said:


> As long as we're talking watches, one of the exhibits among all the amazing space hardware featured this Yuri Gagarin-style Shturmanskiye...
> 
> View attachment 15466786


While Gagarin did wear a Sturmanskie, it certainly wasn't one anything like that Sturmanskie. The Vostok 1 flight would have been about 15 years before they even started making the 3133 movement.


----------



## bogray57

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Looks like a good couple of days to go there, doubt that it could be done fully in one?


The Hall of Space can be done in a day...even with lingering over all the captions and descriptions (which I didn't do). But adding in the other attractions could easily add another day.


----------



## bogray57

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> While Gagarin did wear a Sturmanskie, it certainly wasn't one anything like that Sturmanskie. The Vostok 1 flight would have been about 15 years before they even started making the 3133 movement.


Nomad and I just report what we see...we'll leave the editorials up to our comrades!


----------



## bogray57

Also in the lobby at the Cosmosphere...Mercury-Redstone 4 capsule "Liberty Bell 7" from the second US manned spaceflight in 1961. Piloted by Virgil "Gus" Grissom, the flight went as expected until just after splashdown when the explosive bolts on the hatch blew. Grissom was recovered safely but the capsule sank into the Atlantic Ocean and was not recovered until 1999. The recovery was financed by the Discovery Channel and the Cosmosphere took on the task of disassembling and cleaning the spacecraft. After a national tour ended in 2006, "LB7" went on permanent display in Hutchinson, KS...with the occasional visit to other museums. I first saw it here in the Kansas City area during the first week of March this year.





































If you look back at the exterior image of the Cosmosphere, the rocket displayed prominently in front of the building is a Mercury-Redstone combo...similar to how "Liberty Bell 7" would have looked at launch. All right...let's get past the lobby and on into the heart of the Hall of Space Museum...the first thing we come upon is a replica of Chuck Yeager's Bell X-1 "Glamorous Glennis" from the movie "The Right Stuff" and a stained-glass panel featuring the motto of the state of Kansas..."Ad Astra per Aspera"...Latin for "to the stars through difficulties". The motto was coined in 1861 and was described as meaning: "the aspiration of Kansas is to reach the unattainable; its dream is the realization of the impossible."


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Those guys who first ventured into space were certainly heroes, up there with early racing car drivers and the like!


----------



## thewatchadude

Didn't this story put Gus Grissom almost out of the space business for some time, then he was called back but died in the mission? Or am I totally mixing stories?


----------



## bogray57

watchadude...you may be including some bits from the movie "The Right Stuff".  There was never any indication that Grissom accidentally or intentionally blew the hatch on Liberty Bell 7. He was Command Pilot on Gemini 3, about 3 years after the Mercury flight; making him the first NASA astronaut to fly twice to space. He was backup Command Pilot for Gemini 6A but was transferred to the Apollo program and assigned as Commander for the first crewed mission. That, of course, led to the tragic incident on the launch pad during a pre-launch test of Apollo 1 in January 1967 when the interior of the Command Module caught fire and burned. Grissom, Ed White and Roger Chaffee all perished in the incident which led to major changes in the materials of the spacecraft interior and ended the use of 100% oxygen atmosphere in the capsules.


----------



## bogray57

October 1957 and the USSR put the world on notice with the launch of Sputnik 1...the first man-made object to orbit the Earth. The Cosmosphere has this flight-ready backup for Sputnik 1.



















Around the corner we found Red Thunder...RD-107 rocket engines were the power underneath the R-7 Semyorka launch vehicle, which was developed, modified and improved into the rocket that launched Sputnik. Later versions lifted Luna, Molniya, Vostok, Voskhod and even Soyuz spacecraft. Some variants of the RD-107 are still in production.


----------



## bogray57

Spacesuits! Spacecraft! Still only scratching the surface of the cool stuff at the Cosmosphere in Hutchinson, Kansas!! This suit is described as being 'similar to the suit worn by Yuri Gagarin on his historic spaceflight'.



















This helmet (and accompanying suit) is described as the 'type of spacesuit worn by Leonov when he performed the first spacewalk'.



















How about a flown, unmanned Vostok capsule!! A total of 8 Vostoks were flown...6 with a human crew. The Vostok 3KA was the type flown by Gagarin in 1961...the first human spaceflight.










And a replica Voskhod capsule with a flight-ready Volga inflatable airlock! In March 1965, Voskhod 2 carried Alexei Leonov and Pavel Belyayev into orbit where the airlock allowed Leonov to exit the capsule for a 12-minute EVA.


----------



## longstride

Wow - the whole museum is like a Soviet time capsule.


----------



## Kotsov

Enjoying this


----------



## stevarad

fantastic.


Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

bogray57 said:


> watchadude...you may be including some bits from the movie "The Right Stuff".  There was never any indication that Grissom accidentally or intentionally blew the hatch on Liberty Bell 7. He was Command Pilot on Gemini 3, about 3 years after the Mercury flight; making him the first NASA astronaut to fly twice to space. He was backup Command Pilot for Gemini 6A but was transferred to the Apollo program and assigned as Commander for the first crewed mission. That, of course, led to the tragic incident on the launch pad during a pre-launch test of Apollo 1 in January 1967 when the interior of the Command Module caught fire and burned. Grissom, Ed White and Roger Chaffee all perished in the incident which led to major changes in the materials of the spacecraft interior and ended the use of 100% oxygen atmosphere in the capsules.


Thanks. I recall the story now. I watched a documentary on TV some months ago, which said that Grissom had been unformally reproached the loss of the Liberty Bell while nothing in the documentary showed he was guilty of anything--so probably politics.


----------



## bogray57

longstride said:


> Wow - the whole museum is like a Soviet time capsule.


Thanks for all the "likes" and kind words everyone...Longstride, it's a space time capsule...I saw plenty of NASA goodies as well, but since this a Russian-themed thread/forum I'm going heavy on the CCCP items first.


----------



## bogray57

thewatchadude said:


> --so probably politics.


Oh yes, plenty of politics involved in that whole incident. Kids today probably think these times are overly political...at least today it's out in the open, instead of behind closed doors as it was in the past.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Some great photos there, with a (to me, anyway) interesting subject matter.


----------



## bogray57

The museum describes this exhibit as illustrating "the docking of the Americans and Soviets in the first joint manned mission in space". Which tells me that it's a mock-up and doesn't include any flown, or otherwise actual, space bits. Still...the Apollo-Soyuz Test Project (ASTP in the US, Soyuz 19 in the USSR) in July 1975 was a big deal for space nerds as well as international...even interstellar...diplomacy. The mission is generally considered to mark the end of the Space Race, begun in 1957 with Sputnik I.










ASTP would be the last US spaceflight for six years until the first Space Shuttle in 1981...and the last US flight in a capsule until the Crew Dragon Demo-2 launch in May of this year. The Apollo capsule that rendezvoused with Soyuz was a leftover from cancelled Apollo missions and was the last Apollo capsule to fly.










On a human level, Apollo Commander Thomas Stafford and Soyuz Commander Alexei Leonov...who exchanged the first international handshake in space...became lifetime friends. It was the final spaceflight for both veteran spacemen.










Just behind the Apollo-Soyuz display is this amazing photo of a launch from the Baikonur Cosmodrome!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looking at the mock up, didn't realize the difference in size between the two - if my memory serves me right, there were three crew on each vessel, but looking at the Soyuz compared to the Apollo, looks almost a 'single seater' in comparison


----------



## bogray57

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Looking at the mock up, didn't realize the difference in size between the two - if my memory serves me right, there were three crew on each vessel, but looking at the Soyuz compared to the Apollo, looks almost a 'single seater' in comparison


For ASTP there were three in Apollo, two in Soyuz...only two due to modifications needed to allow the cosmonauts to wear the new Sokul space suit, designed to protect the wearer in the event of an unexpected depressurization during launch or reentry. But yes...even with only two, that's a tight fit.


----------



## bogray57

Nomad began his time with me on August 17 and two days later, we journeyed to Indianapolis, Indiana and race week for the Indy 500 auto race. Seems like only yesterday! Today, Nomad and I got on another airplane and we've returned to Indianapolis for this week's Harvest Grand Prix double-header races on the road course at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. I think this will be a good way to bookend my time with Nomad, so once I return to Kansas (there's no place like home  ) I will be sending Nomad along to his next host: Father of Five.

I have thoroughly enjoyed my time with Nomad and I'll have more photos before he leaves the Midwest USA...I have some more Cosmosphere pictures and will have some from this week. My crack-of-dawn flight from Kansas City...sunrise as we passed by the new airport terminal under construction (all the cranes)!










Some very interesting clouds over the water as we approached Detroit, Michigan...










Once I got inside the airport, we recreated a photo from our first trip to Indiana back in August...










Some random airplane photos as we taxied...



















Safe and Secure in my window seat.










If you're lucky when flying to Indianapolis, and you have a window seat on the starboard side of the plane, you just might fly a landing approach that takes you past the historic Indianapolis Motor Speedway...the "Brickyard"! This view is always amazing as it gives a good perspective of just how huge the facility really is...(for reference, that's a 1/4-mile dirt track inside Turn 3 in the upper right hand corner of the Speedway).










It's fantastic to think that the track...opened in 1909...still hosts modern IndyCars. The average speed of the first Indy 500 was 74.602mph (120.060km/h), the average speed of last month's 500 Mile Race was more than double at 157.824mph (253.993km/h); while the fastest qualifying speed this year was 231.068mph (371.868km/h). On a 111-year-old track design!


----------



## AaParker

bogray57 said:


> Nomad began his time with me on August 17 and two days later, we journeyed to Indianapolis, Indiana and race week for the Indy 500 auto race. Seems like only yesterday! Today, Nomad and I got on another airplane and we've returned to Indianapolis for this week's Harvest Grand Prix double-header races on the road course at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. I think this will be a good way to bookend my time with Nomad, so once I return to Kansas (there's no place like home  ) I will be sending Nomad along to his next host: Father of Five.
> 
> I have thoroughly enjoyed my time with Nomad and I'll have more photos before he leaves the Midwest USA...I have some more Cosmosphere pictures and will have some from this week. My crack-of-dawn flight from Kansas City...sunrise as we passed by the new airport terminal under construction (all the cranes)!
> 
> View attachment 15475840
> 
> 
> Some very interesting clouds over the water as we approached Detroit, Michigan...
> 
> View attachment 15475841
> 
> 
> Once I got inside the airport, we recreated a photo from our first trip to Indiana back in August...
> 
> View attachment 15475843
> 
> 
> Some random airplane photos as we taxied...
> 
> View attachment 15475845
> 
> 
> View attachment 15475846
> 
> 
> Safe and Secure in my window seat.
> 
> View attachment 15475847
> 
> 
> If you're lucky when flying to Indianapolis, and you have a window seat on the starboard side of the plane, you just might fly a landing approach that takes you past the historic Indianapolis Motor Speedway...the "Brickyard"! This view is always amazing as it gives a good perspective of just how huge the facility really is...(for reference, that's a 1/4-mile dirt track inside Turn 3 in the upper right hand corner of the Speedway).
> 
> View attachment 15475850
> 
> 
> It's fantastic to think that the track...opened in 1909...still hosts modern IndyCars. The average speed of the first Indy 500 was 74.602mph (120.060km/h), the average speed of last month's 500 Mile Race was more than double at 157.824mph (253.993km/h); while the fastest qualifying speed this year was 231.068mph (371.868km/h). On a 111-year-old track design!


I'll bet Nomad felt right at home in the Cosmosphere! He's had some wonderful travels with you. Thank you!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

bogray57 said:


> Nomad began his time with me on August 17 and two days later, we journeyed to Indianapolis, Indiana and race week for the Indy 500 auto race. Seems like only yesterday! Today, Nomad and I got on another airplane and we've returned to Indianapolis for this week's Harvest Grand Prix double-header races on the road course at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. I think this will be a good way to bookend my time with Nomad, so once I return to Kansas (there's no place like home  ) I will be sending Nomad along to his next host: Father of Five.
> 
> I have thoroughly enjoyed my time with Nomad and I'll have more photos before he leaves the Midwest USA...I have some more Cosmosphere pictures and will have some from this week. My crack-of-dawn flight from Kansas City...sunrise as we passed by the new airport terminal under construction (all the cranes)!
> 
> View attachment 15475840
> 
> 
> Some very interesting clouds over the water as we approached Detroit, Michigan...
> 
> View attachment 15475841
> 
> 
> Once I got inside the airport, we recreated a photo from our first trip to Indiana back in August...
> 
> View attachment 15475843
> 
> 
> Some random airplane photos as we taxied...
> 
> View attachment 15475845
> 
> 
> View attachment 15475846
> 
> 
> Safe and Secure in my window seat.
> 
> View attachment 15475847
> 
> 
> If you're lucky when flying to Indianapolis, and you have a window seat on the starboard side of the plane, you just might fly a landing approach that takes you past the historic Indianapolis Motor Speedway...the "Brickyard"! This view is always amazing as it gives a good perspective of just how huge the facility really is...(for reference, that's a 1/4-mile dirt track inside Turn 3 in the upper right hand corner of the Speedway).
> 
> View attachment 15475850
> 
> 
> It's fantastic to think that the track...opened in 1909...still hosts modern IndyCars. The average speed of the first Indy 500 was 74.602mph (120.060km/h), the average speed of last month's 500 Mile Race was more than double at 157.824mph (253.993km/h); while the fastest qualifying speed this year was 231.068mph (371.868km/h). On a 111-year-old track design!


It's been very interesting, his stay with you, from car race to space race, trolley busses to airplanes - thank you for letting us into your life


----------



## Kotsov

Bloody good stuff


----------



## stevarad

Any boat, maybe? 

Just kidding. You made magical stories...

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bogray57

🤦‍♂️ ...I was hoping all the space hardware would distract you from the boat, Stevan! Kidding...thank you to all of you for the kind words, the likes and the views. It has been my pleasure to host Nomad and show you a slice of my world with some fun things in Kansas and beyond.

So here we are "back home again" at the Indy Motor Speedway...part of the pre-race festivities for the Indianapolis 500 race includes the singing of "Back Home Again in Indiana". It's a weeper of a song, published in 1917, with lyrics name-checking all the things the singer misses about his Hoosier home in Indiana. But when you've spent as much time in Indiana as I have...I started covering motorsports in the state back in the 1980's and worked at the Speedway for the first time in 1994...it kind of gets in your blood.

This is my third trip to the Speedway this year...once in July (pre-Nomad), again in August for two weeks and now here on the cusp of October.










Today started out chilly and the forecast for the rest of the week gets colder and adds some rain possibilities...










In addition to the IndyCars, we have a variety of other racers running on the track...these are from the Skip Barber Racing School and they spent some time on track today.




























There is also an abundance of sports cars here from the GT World Challenge Americas group...these Panoz Avezzanos are among my favorites!


----------



## bogray57

One year ago today, this thread was launched and Nomad was introduced to the world! S godovshchinoy, Nomad!


----------



## MattBrace

Happy Birthday Nomad!

Thanks to bogray57 for being a superb host,
Hard to believe it's a year since Joecool and myself restarted this thread and what a year, troubling times the world over. The stories and pictures from this years hosts have been outstanding, something to bring us all together and raise a smile. 

Here's to the next year and the continued success of the forum's travelling watches.

Cheers...


----------



## stevarad

happy birthday. Good that you rememered it


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Yep, a slightly belated Happy Birthday to Nomad, nice to see that the cake 'tradition' is holding up!


----------



## bogray57

Well, Nomad left this morning bound for Canada...the Great White North! Father of Five will be the next to host Nomad on his worldwide journey.

I know that vodka is the traditional Russian drink, but I spent my first 60 years in Kentucky so I'm a bourbon man. Nomad and I had a little toast with some fine Willett bourbon whiskey from Bardstown, KY to send him on his way.



















Hmmm...looks like I'm getting low on my supply...might have to do something about that! HA! I have a few more images from the trip to the Cosmosphere...I'll post some before Nomad arrives Up North.


----------



## Father of five

Thank you for being a wonderful host.
I’m looking forward to hosting Nomad. The colours of fall will be fun to show him.


----------



## bogray57

Looking back at our visit to the Cosmosphere in Hutchinson, KS...here's an actual console removed from the original Mission Control in Houston.


----------



## stevarad

bogray57 said:


> Well, Nomad left this morning bound for Canada...the Great White North! Father of Five will be the next to host Nomad on his worldwide journey.
> 
> I know that vodka is the traditional Russian drink, but I spent my first 60 years in Kentucky so I'm a bourbon man. Nomad and I had a little toast with some fine Willett bourbon whiskey from Bardstown, KY to send him on his way.
> 
> View attachment 15488880
> 
> 
> View attachment 15488881
> 
> 
> Hmmm...looks like I'm getting low on my supply...might have to do something about that! HA! I have a few more images from the trip to the Cosmosphere...I'll post some before Nomad arrives Up North.


If you could somehow pass that bottle here...

That looks delicious.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bogray57

stevarad said:


> That looks delicious.
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Tasty, smooth but with a kick like a Kentucky Thoroughbred racehorse!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

stevarad said:


> If you could somehow pass that bottle here...
> 
> That looks delicious.
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Certainly looks inviting - though not normally a Bourbon drinker, (though to be honest, we normally only get Jack Daniels over here) much prefer single malt Scotch


----------



## bogray57

SuffolkGerryW, I like a good single malt from time to time...man does not live by bourbon alone!  Jack Daniels is perfectly fine Tennessee sippin' whiskey, but I'm biased towards Kentucky products due to my long time in the Bluegrass State.


----------



## bogray57

Here's another gem from the Cosmosphere...the actual flown capsule from the Gemini X (10) mission in 1966. It was the 8th crewed Gemini mission and performed docking with the Agena Target Vehicle along with two spacewalks (EVAs). John Young and Michael Collins were the astronauts.










This is the spacesuit that Collins wore during his two EVAs.


----------



## longstride

Bo once again thanks for the exemplary job of playing host, Kudos!


----------



## bogray57

Thanks so much longstride it was fun and, especially on the visit to the Cosmosphere, I got to see some cool stuff!


----------



## AaParker

bogray57 said:


> Thanks so much longstride it was fun and, especially on the visit to the Cosmosphere, I got to see some cool stuff!


We all got to see some really cool stuff which is what makes this so enjoyable! Thank you so much for sharing with Nomad and with us!


----------



## bogray57

AaParker said:


> We all got to see some really cool stuff...thank you so much for sharing with Nomad and with us!


True...I should have written that I got to see some NEW cool stuff like the Cosmosphere ...and trust me, I don't take seeing the racecars for granted! I realize that my job puts me in spots to see some very cool things and I was honored and delighted to be able to share some of that with you all!

So, in that vein (new cool stuff), here is the 'crown jewel' (IMHO) at the Cosmosphere...the actual Apollo XIII capsule! Now THAT is COOL!! "OK, Houston, we've had a problem here..."




























Father of five ...you've got it from here!


----------



## stevarad

Wow. Thise photos and posts are like really being there and see in real space history.

Big, big thank you for those fantastic posts and adventures with Nomad.


Forests, sea coast, mountains, swamps, diffrent cities, part of worlds, legends of hollywood, race and space..This Nomad stories are just great.

And quality level is up again, it will be hard to follow...

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

stevarad said:


> Wow. Thise photos and posts are like really being there and see in real space history.
> 
> Big, big thank you for those fantastic posts and adventures with Nomad.
> 
> Forests, mountains, swamps, diffrent cities, part of worlds, legends of hollywood, race and space..This Nomad stories are just great.
> 
> And quality level is up again, it will be hard to follow...
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Will Father of Five bring us back to Earth with nature/scenery photos - or are there more historic sights to come? 
We'll just have to wait and see I guess. Just love the different places Nomad is finding.


----------



## bogray57

Thank you all! Alberta, Canada is a beautiful part of the world...I'm quite sure Nomad is headed for more great adventures.


----------



## Father of five

Lakes, rivers, and mountains and some local history and architecture 
Looking forward to hosting


----------



## MattBrace

Father of five said:


> Lakes, rivers, and mountains and some local history and architecture
> Looking forward to hosting


Very much looking forward to it.

Cheers...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Father of five said:


> Lakes, rivers, and mountains and some local history and architecture
> Looking forward to hosting


Anywhere near Calgary? (Think that's in Alberta?) Just thinking that's got the 'Stampede' and the Winter Olympics that were featured in the film 'Cool Runnings'


----------



## Father of five

My brother was a rodeo cowboy for many years, bareback bronc and saddle bronc and calf roping and team roping, he road in the Calgary Stampede a couple times in the early’80’s I remember him getting bucked off several times, my job was to drive him and his friends home after the rodeos as they were usually a bit or a lot drunk Fun times when you’re a teenager


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Father of five said:


> My brother was a rodeo cowboy for many years, bareback bronc and saddle bronc and calf roping and team roping, he road in the Calgary Stampede a couple times in the early'80's I remember him getting bucked off several times, my job was to drive him and his friends home after the rodeos as they were usually a bit or a lot drunk Fun times when you're a teenager


I'd think that you need to be young and fit for that sort of 'sport'


----------



## Father of five

Nomad is making his way to Calgary and is currently in the trusted hands of Canada Post international sorting plant in Mississauga, Ontario 
It shouldn't be to long before he reaches Calgary

Winter has come early as we woke up to 4" of snow this morning hopefully it will be gone in a few days


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ah, barbecue weather then  
Your house looks small behind your barbecue


----------



## Father of five

That's where I hide when "mother of five" is mad at me the rest of the time it's the kids play house


----------



## Father of five

Nomad has arrived.
Welcome to the Great White North.
A wrist shot against a snowy background.










And then a little something to warm him up.


----------



## Father of five

Nomad has been taking it easy as our weather has been poor since his arrival but the forecast is looking promising

Gray sky all around this morning









Ginger is also gloomy because of the weather but she is enjoying our house guest


----------



## haha

Father of five said:


> Nomad has been taking it easy as our weather has been poor since his arrival but the forecast is looking promising
> 
> Gray sky all around this morning
> View attachment 15510750
> 
> 
> Ginger is also gloomy because of the weather but she is enjoying our house guest
> 
> View attachment 15510757


Whenever there's snow, my dog is the happiest living being in the world 😁


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Good to see 'winter' weather, can't remember when we've had any amount of snow - though half an inch will bring this area to a standstill, most can't drive on it!!


----------



## Father of five

Well the weather finally improved and Nomad finally received an introduction to the area I've lived all my life. A very quick tour around the country side between appointments.

Farmers and ranchers settled this area in the late 1800,s and many of those families are still here.










Ranching in the hills west of town









Not long after the migration of Europeans to Alberta came the discovery of oil and we have a lot of it.


















Something not seen in many parts of the world a moose crossing sign on road
Sadly over the next hill two SUV's collided with a moose just this morning.










And then over the next hill Nomad was able to see what Alberta is probably most noted for our majestic Rocky Mountains










Hopefully Nomad will get up close and personal with the mountains in a few days


----------



## stevarad

Looks like another good story for all of us


----------



## AaParker

Wonderful scenery! Those mountains... so grand!


----------



## thewatchadude

Another great stopover for Nomad. I don't know who first had the idea of such by-proxy travels but the outcome is just fantastic! Thanks to all of you who have been taking the pain to make the game roll on


----------



## Father of five

Nomad spent some time in the mountains, I'll have the photos edited in a day or so but here are a few to wet your appetite.


----------



## stevarad

Pure beauty. Almost as I can feel cold mountain air here.


----------



## AaParker

@stevarad You are so right! Very Ansel Adams in the black & white photos. It's impossible to look at the photos and not feel you are there. Thank you @Father of five ! 🙂


----------



## columela

Father of five said:


> Nomad spent some time in the mountains, I'll have the photos edited in a day or so but here are a few to wet your appetite.
> 
> View attachment 15533083
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533084
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533090
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533094


Such a beautiful place! I hope to visit one day. Thanks for the pictures

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

Thank you so much for your kind words.
Here are some more pictures of Nomad's adventures.

Barrier Lake
At the north end of the area we call Kananaskis County, our wilderness recreation playground.
K Country as it is called here provides hiking, fishing, camping, and for a lucky few hunting and as you can see a photographer's paradise.



















Nakiska ski area
Host venue for alpine skiing for the 1988 Olympics



















Nakiska is next to the area known as The Village it contains a hotel and convention area and a golf course.

Upper and Lower Kananaskis Lakes
The lakes provide a ton of opportunities for boating, fishing, hiking and camping.

Lower Kananaskis Lake










Upper Kananaskis Lake and some of the mountains around it.




























A rest on the rocks










Mount Putnik



















A walk in the woods


















Time to head home










Nomad and I had a wonderful time in the mountains, a trip that will be cherished for years to come.


----------



## MattBrace

Breathtaking pictures, Nomad's journey continues in style, Thankyou!


----------



## stevarad

Thank you for Mount Putnik photo. I am touched.
He was a great commander. And that was maybe gloriest and sadest time in Serbian modern history. We lost over 1/4 of all people. We won. And never truly recovered biologically.


----------



## longstride

Gorgeous country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looks a wonderful area to be able to wander through - would've loved to visit it when I was young and fit enough to just head in one direction at random and see what could be seen.


----------



## jpmelville

What a nice idea this thread. Browsed through and what a selection of places nomad have been. Thumbs up


----------



## Bsw_sc

I really enjoy this thread, seeing pictures of all of these wonderful places. I hope to be able to travel outside the US at some point and maybe even find a new place to call home... I've about had it here


----------



## stevarad

Bsw_sc said:


> I really enjoy this thread, seeing pictures of all of these wonderful places. I hope to be able to travel outside the US at some point and maybe even find a new place to call home... I've about had it here


Overload with politic?


----------



## stevarad

For all my friends here...
...if anyone miss cakes, candles and birthdays, big and warm hello from family Radunovic, Zrenjanin, Serbia


----------



## Bsw_sc

stevarad said:


> Overload with politic?


Yes, just overall negative atmosphere, out of control crime etc. I have friends who have spent time in other countries and a brother who lived in two other countries for a number of years and I hear about a slower pace, more relaxed way of living. This sounds good to me.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Bsw_sc said:


> Yes, just overall negative atmosphere, out of control crime etc. I have friends who have spent time in other countries and a brother who lived in two other countries for a number of years and I hear about a slower pace, more relaxed way of living. This sounds good to me.


The 'slower pace' bit can be obtained just by stepping back, and looking at your lifestyle - managed that myself, yes high wages were good, but what it was doing to my health and family life, they weren't worth it, so now I'm on half the money, bills comfortably covered plus a bit, but I've time for my family and enjoying life again - I'm working to live, not living to work.


----------



## MattBrace

Current waiting list of hosts-

8. Father of five (current host)
9. kiwi.bloke
10. SuffolkGerryW
11. columela
12. DocTone


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

MattBrace said:


> Current waiting list of hosts-
> 
> 8. Father of five (current host)
> 9. kiwi.bloke
> 10. SuffolkGerryW
> 11. columela
> 12. DocTone


Seems strange that Sergei has more hosts than Nomad - surely showing off Nomad is as attractive as showing Sergei off?


----------



## Father of five

Nomad is doing well and is on his way to his next host kiwi.bloke

here is a shot of Nomad enjoying the city skyline


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looks like it might be cool over there, at least you didn't get loads of snow


----------



## AaParker

@Father of five Thank you for hosting. The views that you and Nomad showed us were amazing! 🙂


----------



## MattBrace

Thanks to Father of five for being a great host, Nomads journey continues, the waiting list is getting shorter so if you would like to become a host in 2021 please add your name to the hat!

Happy Christmas Holiday's to all.

Cheers...

Current waiting list of hosts-

8. Father of five (current host)
9. kiwi.bloke
10. SuffolkGerryW
11. columela
12. DocTone


----------



## Father of five

It was an honor to host Nomad, after his time in cold Alberta, he will enjoy some great warm weather Australia .
Calgary's temp this morning with wind chill is -18c or 0 f by contrast its about 2am in Brisbane as I'm writing this and its 25c or 77 f. Now that i think about it i should have sent myself to Australia with Nomad, maybe after the craziness of 2020 we'll head someplace warm.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Father of five said:


> It was an honor to host Nomad, after his time in cold Alberta, he will enjoy some great warm weather Australia .
> Calgary's temp this morning with wind chill is -18c or 0 f by contrast its about 2am in Brisbane as I'm writing this and its 25c or 77 f. Now that i think about it i should have sent myself to Australia with Nomad, maybe after the craziness of 2020 we'll head someplace warm.


Sounds a good idea - we've just got it wet & miserable here, had sunshine for about 2 minutes at 8 this morning, the rest of the day - urgh!


----------



## kiwi.bloke

He's arrived / alive. Into a balmy Brisbane afternoon. Will have a better look at home over weekend get a better strap sorted as the supplied are a tad small for my wrist, but safely in Australia for a stay.








Will need to sort out how to set date, doesn't seem to be a quick set so must be old school.


----------



## Chascomm

kiwi.bloke said:


> Will need to sort out how to set date, doesn't seem to be a quick set so must be old school.


Go carefully. The date is the most delicate part of a 3133. If hurried, it can jam and break the little spring thing that makes the date turn.


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Whole reason for hosting Nomad was to see if I wanted to get one of these Russian Chronographs, so couldn't resist trying on at least one strap before getting back to work. Luckily a mesh bracelet was in my spare box...


----------



## Father of five

I’m pleased to see Nomad has arrived. I know he will enjoy the great weather your having.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Glad to see that he's safe and sound, and living the life of luxury


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Yup... week of rain and drizzle and now a 3 day lock down. Great start to the weekend and Nomads tour. He did shoot down to the Gold Coast with me yesterday to retrieve one of our boys from his holiday with some school mates. No pictures as and in and out recovery for the mother who wanted him home!


----------



## mariomart

kiwi.bloke said:


> Yup... week of rain and drizzle and now a 3 day lock down. Great start to the weekend and Nomads tour. He did shoot down to the Gold Coast with me yesterday to retrieve one of our boys from his holiday with some school mates. No pictures as and in and out recovery for the mother who wanted him home!


A bit of rain and drizzle would be nice for us Aussies on the West coast, It was over 45ºC much of yesterday, so we had "Aircon" lockdown.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mariomart said:


> A bit of rain and drizzle would be nice for us Aussies on the West coast, It was over 45ºC much of yesterday, so we had "Aircon" lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 15640300


Not much you can do outside in that temperature


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

kiwi.bloke said:


> Yup... week of rain and drizzle and now a 3 day lock down. Great start to the weekend and Nomads tour. He did shoot down to the Gold Coast with me yesterday to retrieve one of our boys from his holiday with some school mates. No pictures as and in and out recovery for the mother who wanted him home!


Better than what we've had for the past few days - freezing fog, sun is now out and slowly clearing off the frost


----------



## stevarad

mariomart said:


> A bit of rain and drizzle would be nice for us Aussies on the West coast, It was over 45ºC much of yesterday, so we had "Aircon" lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 15640300


 45?!

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ticonderoga

Hi all, glad to see this thread active.

Don't mean to derail but one of the other travelling watches as come back active. I just posted an update to Yuri the Travelling Vostok.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ticonderoga said:


> Hi all, glad to see this thread active.
> 
> Don't mean to derail but one of the other travelling watches as come back active. I just posted an update to Yuri the Travelling Vostok.


Over 3 years of sitting at the first host??


----------



## MattBrace

No word from Nomad's current host for a month so I have requested an update via PM.

Cheers...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

MattBrace said:


> No word from Nomad's current host for a month so I have requested an update via PM.
> 
> Cheers...


Though to be honest, there isn't any real hurry to get to me, as the UK is still playing the 'Lockdown Game' (last week a bloke got fined for travelling about 10 miles (though it was to have a coffee with his girlfriend!) and talking with a police officer the other day, she was going on about fining people who have travelled to a town 12 miles away) so wouldn't be any trips out for him here.


----------



## Kotsov

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Though to be honest, there isn't any real hurry to get to me, as the UK is still playing the 'Lockdown Game' (last week a bloke got fined for travelling about 10 miles (though it was to have a coffee with his girlfriend!) and talking with a police officer the other day, she was going on about fining people who have travelled to a town 12 miles away) so wouldn't be any trips out for him here.


Must be a local thing the "lockdown game"

Was the story of a bloke and girlfriend from our wonderful Press or did you know him?

No fines from the police here as they aren't sure they are legally enforceable.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Kotsov said:


> Must be a local thing the "lockdown game"
> 
> Was the story of a bloke and girlfriend from our wonderful Press or did you know him?
> 
> No fines from the police here as they aren't sure they are legally enforceable.


Not sure where the mrs got it from - possibly the local police announcements/reports - just had the local news on (which also mentioned it) - both of the neighbouring county forces have handed out FPNs, but no mention of our local force.


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Folks, the update you give, when you don't really have an update... so been wearing Nomad basically every second day. Never tried him on any other strap, bar the mesh which I love. Did put on a perlon, but have plenty of watches with those on and really really like how the mesh goes with the case. Certainly when I have my own Poljot, that will be how I kit it out.

As for traveling around... well coronavirus killed that, I am back at work but its all from home, and while I can flash Nomad on a MS Teams call, its just not the same as getting out and about and seeing ones wrist candy in person. Ideally we will be away at Easter but I suspect another member will be wearing him by then, as really got to share the love. That being said, will be another week or so before I send him on, as I do want to get into the CBD with him and my first city trip (live around 15Kms from CBD) will be next week for a lunch.

I still need to reset the date, but never worried that much about it, given he has not left the section much and most people these days keep their distance when out. A quick snap of him on my wrist - still alive and kicking.

Love the look and case style although I definitely see myself with the more traditional grey dial mil style version.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

No great rush for him to get here - looking like we're not going to be out much before the end of March


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Folks... some belated updates. Poor old Nomad has been busy! First, overlooking Darling Harbour in Sydney. Once in 100 year flood is impacting greater Sydney, NSW and also South East Queensland. Approximately 1/3 of the population of Australia is impacted by rain, rain and more rain.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Stay safe, flooding isn't good.
Looking as though you're safe at that height above the water though


----------



## mariomart

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Stay safe, flooding isn't good.
> Looking as though you're safe at that height above the water though


Don't worry, @kiwi.bloke built himself a boat ...


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Secondly, out watching cricket... harder to watch than play!


----------



## kiwi.bloke

And finally. Some heavy duty on the snake front. Snake was looking for a chicken dinner. Didn't quite work out as snake expected. Chickens 1 - Snake 0.


----------



## kiwi.bloke

mariomart said:


> Don't worry, @kiwi.bloke built himself a boat ...
> 
> View attachment 15783089


37th Floor, probably high enough.


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Sadly Nomad will be on his way post Easter School holidays and got a few trips lined up then. Will post a few pics of him on tour before sending onto next custodian.


----------



## stevarad

kiwi.bloke said:


> And finally. Some heavy duty on the snake front. Snake was looking for a chicken dinner. Didn't quite work out as snake expected. Chickens 1 - Snake 0.
> 
> View attachment 15783212


Nomad the Snakehunter...

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

kiwi.bloke said:


> Sadly Nomad will be on his way post Easter School holidays and got a few trips lined up then. Will post a few pics of him on tour before sending onto next custodian.


Always sad to say cheerio to a happy friend, hopefully the weather will be kind to the two of you.
Let me know when you want details


----------



## kiwi.bloke

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Always sad to say cheerio to a happy friend, hopefully the weather will be kind to the two of you.
> Let me know when you want details


Will do - I'll ping you a msg - after the Easter Hols, so 2-3 weeks? It is time for him to head to sunny England... (rolling around laughing emoji - if I knew how to do one of them!). You'll see reason for poor humour in next post.


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Well it was to good to last... Like Taxes you can't dodge Covid! Nomad learning that Brisbane is going into a 3 day snap lock down...










And Nomad, with his Vostok Brother and mates from around the globe, talking about who will have to venture out for the essential shopping!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

kiwi.bloke said:


> Well it was to good to last... Like Taxes you can't dodge Covid! Nomad learning that Brisbane is going into a 3 day snap lock down...
> 
> View attachment 15794101
> 
> 
> And Nomad, with his Vostok Brother and mates from around the globe, talking about who will have to venture out for the essential shopping!
> 
> View attachment 15794107


What's the saying? 'No worries, stick another snag on the barbie and open a cold one'


----------



## kiwi.bloke

So school hols are done, nomad visited some iconic QLD holiday spots, Noosa and Gold Coast. ANZAC commemoration next Sunday and then he'll be heading over the seas to the UK I believe. Some pics of him on tour, iconic burger joint, Bettys where it started...









and about as close to water as he should really get


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

@kiwi.bloke not heard anything yet?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Arrived safely today


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Just got to set the date, so will take it sloowly - might also pick up a mesh strap for him as well - looked good on the large mesh


----------



## MattBrace

Good to see Nomad has arrived safely, 
Looking forward to his next adventure. 

Cheers...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

MattBrace said:


> Good to see Nomad has arrived safely,
> Looking forward to his next adventure.
> 
> Cheers...


Will have to start getting organised to go out


----------



## stevarad

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Arrived safely today
> View attachment 15971956


Yippiiiiii )))

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Sorry, not been out and about with Nomad, youngest son has been in hospital with a collapsed lung (came out Friday) so have had other things on my mind


----------



## OCSleeper

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Sorry, not been out and about with Nomad, youngest son has been in hospital with a collapsed lung (came out Friday) so have had other things on my mind


I certainly wish him a speedy recovery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Sorry, not been out and about with Nomad, youngest son has been in hospital with a collapsed lung (came out Friday) so have had other things on my mind


I am so sad to hear that 

I wish you all you strenght and quick fully recovery.

I am with you in my thoughts.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

OCSleeper said:


> I certainly wish him a speedy recovery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





stevarad said:


> I am so sad to hear that
> 
> I wish you all you strenght and quick fully recovery.
> 
> I am with you in my thoughts.
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks, hopefully he'll be up and about in the next few weeks, but if it's ok to have a slightly extended visit from Nomad, I'd be grateful.


----------



## joecool

Your Son's health is of prime importance.... I do hope he makes a full and speedy recovery mate. 
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

joecool said:


> Your Son's health is of prime importance.... I do hope he makes a full and speedy recovery mate.
> My thoughts are with you and your family.


Thanks, we're just now waiting and hoping that he's going to be 'back to normal' in a few weeks and that life will be able to get back to before (less the smokes!)


----------



## AaParker

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Sorry, not been out and about with Nomad, youngest son has been in hospital with a collapsed lung (came out Friday) so have had other things on my mind


Thinking of you, and your family, and wishing he gets completely well very soon.


----------



## mariomart

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Sorry, not been out and about with Nomad, youngest son has been in hospital with a collapsed lung (came out Friday) so have had other things on my mind


Mate, we all hope for the best in quick fashion.

If you need a hand I have a Niece from Oz over there at the moment, she can't cook for **** and is absolutely useless around the house, but boy can she make you laugh your ass off ?

Take care.


----------



## columela

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Sorry, not been out and about with Nomad, youngest son has been in hospital with a collapsed lung (came out Friday) so have had other things on my mind


Sorry to hear that. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mariomart said:


> Mate, we all hope for the best in quick fashion.
> 
> If you need a hand I have a Niece from Oz over there at the moment, she can't cook for **** and is absolutely useless around the house, but boy can she make you laugh your ass off 🤣
> 
> Take care.


It's ok Mario, just watched the movie 'Yesterday' now got a smile on my face! Lots of local scenery to spot.


----------



## kiwi.bloke

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Arrived safely today
> View attachment 15971956


Great, just logged in to see as figured he should be there by now. Please excuse the new traveling box&#8230; all I had handy! Enjoy!


----------



## kiwi.bloke

My last pic of Nomad, opening day in Ashburton, NZ. Sun rise shows him off to good effect.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

First off, many apologies for not updating for the past few weeks - things have been rather 'hectic' to say the least.
Good news is that son has just about made a full recovery, and things should be returning to 'normal' by next week. 
Nomad has been kept wound up and ready to go for as soon as we can get away, hopefully we'll start this coming week.


----------



## mariomart

Glad to hear your son is doing well. Take care.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Local walking - needed to get out!


----------



## longstride

Yes Gerry glad to hear your lad is bouncing back - happy wandering’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

SuffolkGerryW said:


> First off, many apologies for not updating for the past few weeks - things have been rather 'hectic' to say the least.
> Good news is that son has just about made a full recovery, and things should be returning to 'normal' by next week.
> Nomad has been kept wound up and ready to go for as soon as we can get away, hopefully we'll start this coming week.


I am so glad to hear good news about son 

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sekondtime

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Local walking - needed to get out!
> 
> View attachment 16023169


Pleased to hear things are getting back to normal for you and your son.

Couldn't help but notice how quaint the railway line looks. All brick bridges and clickety clack jointed rails and an absence of wires and poles.

Railways near me are more like this:


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Sekondtime said:


> Pleased to hear things are getting back to normal for you and your son.
> 
> Couldn't help but notice how quaint the railway line looks. All brick bridges and clickety clack jointed rails and an absence of wires and poles.
> 
> Railways near me are more like this:
> 
> View attachment 16035118


This side of Ipswich, we've only got the 'scenic' tracks - even the track to Felixstowe (large container port) is only a single line, and that has to take not only the container traffic, but also a passenger service.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Nomad has been to the theatre, not a show, just fire training - yes, finally getting back to work!!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Many thanks for the good wishes, and we're all slowly getting back to normal.


----------



## columela

Hello there

Nomad has safely arrived to Plymouth today









It has just met a few of its compatriots










I hope to show it around and maybe have a little foreign vacation in a couple of weeks.
Cheers


----------



## MattBrace

Nomad looks to be in good company there, looking forward to more adventures soon.

Cheers...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Glad that he got there OK - shame that his visit here just coincided with a 'bad time'


----------



## columela

Today I was busy at work so not much to report, other than a quick walk yesterday evening to my local park.
As this is a military style watch I selected a couple of military themed pictures









This is a cannon taken from the Boers during the Boer War (1899-1902) . It is a remembrance for the local soldiers who fell during this bitter and hard fought colonial war.

Another war memorial









This is the Devonport memorial to the many local people who gave their lives for king and country in WWI. It is a beautiful monument,the crying angel is always a poignant reminder of the human cost of all conflicts.


----------



## stevarad

Nomad still looks good. 

And new journey is very promising.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## MattBrace

Current waiting list is now very short!
Nomad needs YOU! Anyone wishing to become a host please step forward.

Cheers...

11. columela (current host)
12. DocTone


----------



## joecool

Yea guy's, if you wanna try a classic USSR Chrono, before you buy one for yourself now's yer chance. 
I promise you once you try one you'll wanna own one... Or two.. Or three!


----------



## Ligavesh

Honestly I wouldn't mind, but my life is so chaotic (and boring) these days that i can't picture myself being a productive host in any way... When things stabilize I'm gonna put myself on the list gladly.


----------



## DocTone

Well , it seems that Nomad will spend a looong winter in germany 👍
Appreciated . 😃


----------



## bogray57

Here's an outtake from my trip to Hutchinson, Kansas last September to show Nomad some US and Soviet space artifacts...and "birthday" wishes to our little friend. Two years ago Nomad began his journey, and what an interesting time to travel the world!


----------



## columela

Hello folks
After a long hiatus due to work and family commitments, let’s show Nomad a bit of Plymouth. I thought to show some of the most interesting clocks in this town.
My daily journey always comes near this interesting 19th century clock which once marked the hours in the old naval hospital 









so it is a good starting point for this journey









This clock works fine despite its respectable 157 years old age.

Looking around town we have the Royal Parade, the heart of Plymouth. Here we have the 15th century St Andrew’s church and its tower clock. It works beautifully.










Here is Nomad









At the east end of the Royal Parade stands the building of the Royal Bank of Scotland, a mid century formal building with interesting decorations representing the Zodiac constellations. It has a tower clock on the top which unfortunately does not work


















to be continued…


----------



## columela

Hello folks

I was planning to do a bit of sight seeing with Nomad in Plymouth and its vicinity, but what I am going to show you instead are the pictures taken during a short trip to Andalusia, Spain that I did a couple of weeks ago. As it was not a holiday but a family emergency, I did not have much time to walk around.
Malaga

I lived here for a few years and still have good friends
Let’s start in the east side of town lolling at some impressive 19th century houses.


















Here is the English cemetery, a beautiful spot which was sadly closed when I visited.










This is one of the most luxurious hotels in town, the Miramar, just next to the beach and surrounded by beautiful gardens.



















Not far is the local bullring , la Malagueta


















Just arriving to the city centre, there are a few interesting buildings around the exotic gardens of Paseo del Parque. On top of the hill is the moorish castle or Alcazaba



















Just under it is the city hall



















and next to it is the local branch of the Bank of Spain


















Not far we find the elegant 19th century Customs House, now the local Museum



















We are now inside the old town narrow streets. Here we find the imposing building of the cathedral. It was built from the 16th to the 18th centuries but it was never finished, as one of the tower clocks was not completed for lack of funds.




































Here is a modern sculpture by the Colombian artist Botero in a small square










Not far from here are the ruins of the Roman theatre, which were excavated in the 1960s. Above are the impressive walls of the Alcazaba




















This area is full of tourists, plenty of bars and restaurants here.

This used to be the Jewish quarter in the Middle Ages. Some buildings have survived



























This is the Buenavista palace , one of the oldest buildings in town, now home to the Picasso museum


















Not far is the Merced square, a large public place in the middle of the old town



















Pablo Picasso was born here, and so there is a museum in the old family home. Just next to the door we can find him










As a good communist he might have enjoyed wearing Roman.


I head to the port , which is now an area of leisure , shopping and bars. Next to the entrance lays the symbol of Málaga, “el cenachero” . That was the denomination of poor people who used to carry the days catch from the port to the markets in their large baskets


















So the day comes to an end and I see the sunset in one of the port many bars








Until next time


----------



## columela

Cordoba 

As I said before, this was not a leisure trip but while visiting my family in hospital I had some free time to take some pictures. Cordoba is a beautiful town , around 150 kms north west of Málaga. A fast train takes around 1 hour to bring you there. Cordoba used to be the capital of Islamic Spain in the Middle Ages so has a strong Arabic flavour
This is the mosque , now RC Cathedral, from the other side of the river










Here is the Roman bridge 









this is the gateway to the old quarter










These are the outer walls of the mosque






















This is the courtyard of the former mosque and the bellfry











The streets around are beautifully decorated with flowerpots










Not far are the city old walls and nearby is a statue of the Roman philosopher and politician Seneca, a native of this town.









There are some nice gardens around









Not far is the monument to the Archangels, protectors of the city in times of plague










The so called Christian kings palace is nearby









Taking a northern direction I head for the modern town outside the old city walls.
Here is the plaza de las Tendillas which is the main city square, presided by a statue of the Great Capitain, one of the most distinguished military leaders of the early 16th century and reformer of Spanish infantry which became the most effective of its day.



















Along the Gran Capitan avenue are the main shopping areas in town as well as some theatres and churches






































The main local newspaper was also based here. This is s monument to the readers


















And that is all that I could show you. There are so many places to see but there was no time.

Until next time


----------



## MattBrace

Superb pictures, thanks for the update and our Best Wishes to your Family.

Cheers...


----------



## bogray57

^^ I second this! Terrific photos and all the best to your family.


----------



## columela

MattBrace said:


> Superb pictures, thanks for the update and our Best Wishes to your Family.
> 
> Cheers...





bogray57 said:


> ^^ I second this! Terrific photos and all the best to your family.


Thank you for the goodwill messages. This was not a life threatening situation, but it was related to my mother´s dementia. The situation is much better now.


----------



## columela

Hello again

This weekend the weather was surprising nice for October so we could show Nomad some corners of Plymouth and its surroundings.

Let’s start again in the city centre. Just behind the Theatre Royal there is a lovely old clock


















We are now going to the Barbican, the old port of Plymouth and the most charming part of the city 









Here we find the old customs house and it’s old clock

















The leisure marina is nearby









Change of scenery. This time we move west to Stonehouse, a military based quarter with lots of interesting buildings
Not far from the Royal Marines barracks is St Paul’s church . The church has a perfectly working clock


















Next to it is the Royal William Yard, once one of the most important victualling posts of the Royal Navy, now there are apartments , bars and restaurants



















Beautiful views over the Tamar estuary


----------



## columela

A day in Cornwall

It is just a short ferry passage across the Tamar river to reach the beautiful county of Cornwall.









The ferry pier has an interesting old clock, which is important to avoid missing the ferry


















A leisurely walk across the Mount Edgecumbe estate will take us to the lovely twin villages of Cawsand and Kingsand


















The main church in Kingsand has this beautiful clock tower next to the sea


















Not far we reach the picturesque spot over Cawsand beach









After these exertions a well earned rest is mandatory. There are several pubs so we end up next to the main square









Nomad enjoyed the taste of the local cider

After another joyful day in Cornwall it is time to go back home. So we sail on the ferry back to Plymouth









This is also the end of the journey for Roman here in the Southwest of England.
I have enjoyed enormously the company of Roman. It is such a rugged but beautiful watch! Thank goodness I have one of its brothers to enjoy.
Roman will be here soon with new discoveries and adventures
Thank you all for reading.


----------



## DocTone

It‘s getting my turn now slowly ..so first update by me..
[email protected] sent me the trackingnumber …
( .great interaction...times ago „Sergei“ went from me to him) 
So waiting now as long Nomad passing the channel ..


----------



## MattBrace

So a quick update, DocTone is last on the current list of hosts for Nomad, if anyone is interested in hosting then please step up, Nomads retirement plan is in place but it would be a shame to end so soon.

Cheers...


----------



## DocTone

Nomad is calling … 
Some minutes ago picked it at postal station… ..
Arrived, no damages ..Fine….. 
my first chronograph….


----------



## MattBrace

Great news, Nomad's farewell tour begins.

Cheers...


----------



## DocTone

Dear all, 
Sorry for delayed news. Covid catched me three weeks ago and put me in very serious trouble. I hope to be back soon.


----------



## MattBrace

DocTone said:


> Dear all,
> Sorry for delayed news. Covid catched me three weeks ago and put me in very serious trouble. I hope to be back soon.


I'm sure I speak for all F10 members when I say, were wishing you a speedy recovery from such a nasty situation. Take the time you need and we look forward to your healthy return. 

Cheers...


----------



## howards4th

Very cool !! This was a great idea.


----------



## Kamburov

DocTone, I wish you a speedy recovery, comrade! It sounds like you took it real hard, both physically and mentaly. Hope the worse is over and you are on the road to recovery. It will probably take some time, but you have many more years ahead of you to enjoy. Stay strong!
When Nomad's journey started we didn't realise how much the world would change in just a couple of months. I've been out of the forum for a while, only checking this favourite thread every now and then. Hope all friends here are alive and well. 
Ivan


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

I can only echo everyone else in wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## stevarad

Does anybody have some good news from doc?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## time4d

I have no idea how expensive or rare this watch is, but I'm willing to be a host.


----------



## Kotsov

Anything more on this?

The posts from Steverad were a highlight during Covid.


----------



## MattBrace

I have just asked for an update from the current host, hopefully he's feeling better and able to continue.

Cheers...


----------



## bricem13

Hi guys

Volunteer to be a host!

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

I really hope Doc is ok...

And that story will go on...


----------



## MattBrace

stevarad said:


> I really hope Doc is ok...
> 
> And that story will go on...


No reply, I will try again but in the current climate I think this thread is pretty insignificant. 

Cheers...


----------



## mariomart

MattBrace said:


> No reply, I will try again but in the current climate I think this thread is pretty insignificant.
> 
> Cheers...


I'm facing the same problem with my Sergei travelling Vostok. The host has dropped off the face of the earth. Good luck.


----------



## stevarad

MattBrace said:


> No reply, I will try again but in the current climate I think this thread is pretty insignificant.
> 
> Cheers...


I think his last activity was in january... And he was active member until now. Hope he is healthy.


----------



## MattBrace

mariomart said:


> I'm facing the same problem with my Sergei travelling Vostok. The host has dropped off the face of the earth. Good luck.


Thanks Mario, same goes with the travelling Vostok. 

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

stevarad said:


> I think his last activity was in january... And he was active member until now. Hope he is healthy.


I'm hoping his health has improved, I'm sure it will get resolved in time. Nomad will be returning to base when he surfaces. 

Cheers...


----------



## DocTone

Dear comrades,
I apologize my disaperaring for a while.
A Long way had to go , cannot explain what happened,
But Maybe a picture can explain or imagine









Anyway.
Nomad guided me.









Spring is coming in Germany,
Had first opportunities to go Outside


















(yes i forgotten to drill Nomad on this beautiful day )
Nomad is still alive 👍😃

Also a second russian Lady guided me


----------



## MattBrace

DocTone, great to have you back on the F10,
We all wish you the best on your road to recovery, good to see Nomad is supporting you and the Spring time in Germany. 

Cheers...


----------



## DocTone

mariomart said:


> I'm facing the same problem with my Sergei travelling Vostok. The host has dropped off the face of the earth. Good luck.


This was never my proposed way 👍🙃
On the other hand.. the ensureness was always given that Nomad will travel home in any case 

about Sergei….lost ?


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Dear comrades,
> I apologize my disaperaring for a while.
> A Long way had to go , cannot explain what happened,
> But Maybe a picture can explain or imagine
> View attachment 16495424
> 
> 
> Anyway.
> Nomad guided me.
> View attachment 16495437
> 
> 
> Spring is coming in Germany,
> Had first opportunities to go Outside
> View attachment 16495440
> 
> 
> View attachment 16495446
> 
> 
> (yes i forgotten to drill Nomad on this beautiful day )
> Nomad is still alive 👍😃
> 
> Also a second russian Lady guided me
> View attachment 16495464


----------



## stevarad

I am so happy to hear you )))


----------



## DocTone

Dear comrades,
I decided to send Nomad back to Matt, because my health is not yet in proper condition and it’s needed for me staying in rehabilitation/ isolation as best it possible. Lockdown for me is not ended yet.
My optimism was too early last time, before a second infection hit me.
I‘m really sad not to be able to continue the story what I started with „Sergei“ .




















Sunrise as sign to never give up. I had luck- Nomad as witness. 

Thanks to Matt for keeping the trust !
Time that Nomad is going home today and close the circle here in a lucky way.










bye Nomad


----------



## AaParker

DocTone said:


> Dear comrades,
> I decided to send Nomad back to Matt, because my health is not yet in proper condition and it’s needed for me staying in rehabilitation/ isolation as best it possible. Lockdown for me is not ended yet.
> My optimism was too early last time, before a second infection hit me.
> I‘m really sad not to be able to continue the story what I started with „Sergei“ .
> 
> 
> View attachment 16634582
> 
> 
> View attachment 16634580
> 
> 
> Sunrise as sign to never give up. I had luck- Nomad as witness.
> 
> Thanks to Matt for keeping the trust !
> Time that Nomad is going home today and close the circle here in a lucky way.
> 
> View attachment 16634613
> 
> 
> bye Nomad


Best wishes for a quick and complete return to health.


----------



## joecool

Look to the east mate.... And I'm sure you will see a sunrise that will Herald a gradual recovery to full health, given time.Our community here wishes you all the best👍


----------



## bogray57

Wishes for continued improvement and a return to full health!


----------



## Victorv

I wish u a good and fast recovery Doc, hope to see you here soon


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

just caught up - glad that you are recovering, hopefully it'll be speedy!


----------



## MattBrace

Nomad is now back at base with me, he's taking a short break, more information and pictures soon.

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

Hello to all,

A final update and adventure from myself and Nomad, it seemed fitting that this journey should end where it started, with me! So I decided to take Nomad off to the Goodwood Festival of Speed, a mecca for all petrol heads, myself included. 




























































The Hill Record is now held by the British manufactured McMurtry Electric Race car, its pretty rapid! Worth a YouTube!

It was a great day out, I should have taken more pictures but it was very busy and I wanted to enjoy the day as well.

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

So that's it from myself and the "Nomad" its been a wonderful adventure and I would like to thank all F10 members who have hosted and contributed so much to this thread. Also a massive thanks to Joecool for donating the watch in the first place. I really wanted Nomad to complete his tour of the globe and to not get lost or worse so this seemed a fitting end. 

Nomad has now moved on to a forever home with a Great member of this forum, I'm sure there will be many more adventures for him there. Proceeds from the sale of Nomad have been donated to the UK disasters committee Ukraine Appeal, a very worthy cause.

Once again thanks to all and to "Nomad" the 3133. (he never missed a beat!)

Cheers...


----------



## AaParker

Thank you @MattBrace and @joecool and to all of the contributors to Nomad's journeys. This was always one of my favorite threads; I will miss it -- it has come to a good and a worthy end.


----------



## longstride

Thank you Matt - glad to see a successful return to the fold, it was a great set of adventures that Nomad undertook - I think this is a project that brings everyone together with a greater sense of community. Well done! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Well Nomads journey has come to an end. I must confess I will miss seeing him with his various hosts traveling around their home areas, showing their surroundings.
However all things have to have an ending and I think Nomads is rather fitting considering the situation at the moment. 
I'm happy that the watch has made a contribution to helping people who now find themselves in such desperate circumstances.
I'm sure the new owner will have many years of enjoyment wearing Nomad
A Massive thank you to Matt for organising Nomads wanderings and all who took the time to host. Hopefully everyone here enjoyed the journey as much as I did. 
Cheers😎


----------



## bogray57

Nomad has landed! I enjoyed my time two years ago with Nomad very much, so huge thanks to @MattBrace and @joecool for both the original journey and for making it possible for Nomad to end his world tour back here in Kansas, USA. But, as Matt mentioned, there will be plenty of further adventures for Nomad the Prairie Poljot. I'll post photos from time to time as the journey continues. Here is a snapshot from today, with items collected along Nomads' travels...


----------



## kiwi.bloke

bogray57 said:


> Nomad has landed! I enjoyed my time two years ago with Nomad very much, so huge thanks to @MattBrace and @joecool for both the original journey and for making it possible for Nomad to end his world tour back here in Kansas, USA. But, as Matt mentioned, there will be plenty of further adventures for Nomad the Prairie Poljot. I'll post photos from time to time as the journey continues. Here is a snapshot from today, with items collected along Nomads' travels...
> 
> View attachment 16745743


Good to see the kiwi key ring survived the travels!


----------



## bogray57

It was fun to see the items that were collected during Nomads' travels!


----------



## stevarad

bogray57 said:


> Nomad has landed! I enjoyed my time two years ago with Nomad very much, so huge thanks to @MattBrace and @joecool for both the original journey and for making it possible for Nomad to end his world tour back here in Kansas, USA. But, as Matt mentioned, there will be plenty of further adventures for Nomad the Prairie Poljot. I'll post photos from time to time as the journey continues. Here is a snapshot from today, with items collected along Nomads' travels...
> 
> View attachment 16745743


Nomad is in perfect hands


----------



## bogray57

stevarad said:


> Nomad is in perfect hands


Thank you for the kind words @stevarad , I'll do my best to follow through on that and post my adventures with Nomad as time goes on.


----------



## columela

Hello

I was away from this forum for a long time. I was glad to see that Nomad went back home in one piece. I had it with me here less than a year ago, how time flies! Congratulations to the final owner of this wonderful watch.


----------



## bogray57

Hello @columela! I certainly remember your photos of England and Spain, you and Nomad certainly had some interesting journeys. I hope to keep those going as Nomad's current caretaker.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Glad to see that Nomad has been found a forever home, may he retire in peace and continue to give enjoyment for years to come, glad that I was a part of it, if only a small one.


----------



## bogray57

@SuffolkGerryW ...well, since you found the new Nomad thread, you know that Nomad isn't retired from travel just yet  And I'm so glad that you, and everyone on the old traveling thread; took part in Nomad's history. A watch is just a pile of gears and springs without places to go, and go with people who appreciate how all those parts work in harmony. I can promise that Nomad's wandering days will continue.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

I've not been on the forum much recently so have been catching up throughout.
Glad that you are continuing Nomads travels albeit with not so much international travelling involved.
Just such a shame that 'Sergei' hasn't also made it to 'retirement'.


----------

